# Knitting Tea Party 17th February 2012



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Good morning  good evening and good night  think I have covered everyone. I dont have a dart board  will leave that up to dave. I do know it is dinner time here in northwest ohio and tea time in san Francisco (I think).

Dave and Richie are busy this weekend and dave has asked me to again to host the tea party  which I do enjoy. So you will need to put up with me this weekend  Im sure we will hear from dave off and on.

It is very spring like here in northwest ohio  midforties  blue sky and sunshine  the first we have seen the sun for a while. Spring is definitely not far away  I can hear the buds on the trees talking to each other and getting ready to spring out overnight as they usually do.

Working on two dishrags  one a diamond pattern made with seed stitch  twelve rows to one pattern  I have three diamonds across  doing each pattern in a different color  kind of mindless knitting  the second one using the fluted fabric stitch  a new stitch for me  not too difficult. Still working on my scarf in lopi bulky  eggplant color  using the easy mistake stitch. It will be ready for next winter. Also have over six inches done on my sleeveless cardigan sweater  Im doing it in a purple wool I received as a swap gift  it is going slowly - #4 needles  but I work on it everyday so it too will be ready for next winter. I would like to start on heidis afghan as soon as she decides what colors she wants to use.

My goal this summer is to start walking more  I dont seem to get out much during the winter  to my detriment. Need to get into some kind of shape so I can tramp over seattles hills with ease  like I use to.

Many of you work I know  and even if you dont  the receipt I have for you today is a time saver and there is no clean up except for the plate you eat with  and if you so wish you could eat it on a paper plate with a plastic fork and throw all away when you are finished  thus  no fuss  no mess.
You will notice I have included the url of the site where I found this receipt  I really like this site nor good and different receipts. If you sign up for it it will appear daily in your email. The picture wont print so if you want to see the finished product click on the url.

Omelet in a Bag 

Ingredients
2 eggs 

2 slices ham, chopped 

1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 

1 tbsp. chopped onion 

1 tbsp. chopped green bell pepper 

2 tbsp. chopped fresh tomato 

1 tbsp. chunky salsa 

2 fresh mushrooms, sliced 

Methods/steps
Crack the 2 eggs into a large and heat resistant re-sealable freezer bag. 

Press out most of the air, and seal. 

Shake or squeeze to beat the egg. 

Open the bag, and add the ham, cheese, onion, green pepper, tomato, salsa, and mushrooms. Squeeze out as much of the air as you can, and seal the bag. 

Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Place up to 8 bags at a time into the boiling water. 

Cook for exactly 13 minutes. 

Open the bag, and let the omelet roll out onto a plate. The omelet should roll out easily.

www.mydailymoment.com

now isnt that a workingmans/womans delight. You could even make it ahead of time.

Im really looking forward to this weekend  hoping for lots of good receipts and light conversation.

Sam

and again - my apologies.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

good evening sam, how are you tonight. 6:35pm here in fergus, ontario


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

omelet in a bag sounds great.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening to all.
Sam the omelet in a bag is good. I've made these when the in-laws were here.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 6:42 pm here in Michigan & it has been snowing here this afternoon. My brother & his boss went to go power wash some Brinks trucks. I hope they don't get too wet. I am still working on the first of 3 baby afghans that are needed for later this year. 
Lisa


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hi nana caren and lisa crafts :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, you have not a thing in the world to apologize for. I knew you'd sort it out!

I don't have a recipe to share, and all in all, it's been a long week and I haven't gotten all the stuff I should have done. But hopefully by tomorrow, when I get off work, I will at least be caught up there! And my knitting has gone slower than I feel it should have, too--lots of interruptions all week, though of course I don't mind when family is the interruption.

Weather here has been odd; we did actually get some snow, though it didn't stay long and it's above freezing but I wouldn't call it spring like. I am ready for 75 and up degrees!

I'm still working on the jacket I started last week. I made a miscalculation on how many rows I had to increase (it's top down, so sleeves are included in the stitch count for now) and so am still on the yoke/sleeve part. Almost there, though, and should at least get the sleeves separated off by the time I go to bed.

DD and I will be off to the eye doc at some point in the next few days; I'm really looking forward to having new glasses, too. She's decided "not tomorrow," though, since she will be visiting a friend, but that's okay. We can go Tuesday.

Now I'm off to cook supper--nothing fancy tonight, as I'm tired. I think I'll just whip up some tuna salad and cook a few veggies.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam, why would any of us mind you hosting..... I'll bet Dave and Richy are off to some race, though I haven't checked race schedules for the week-end.

I am also planning on getting back into walking. It is a wonderful way stay fit, expand the lungs, commune with nature and I do a lot of deep breathing and meditating at the same time.. I also can sort out my thoughts. You have plans to visit Seattle? I love it and lived near Lake Washington as a very tiny little girl when dad was in the service..... He also spend his summers there with a friend whose Dad manned the fire tower. 

Love your recipe. I cook frittatas ahead and then reheat a piece to make myself eat breakfast. This would be a nice change and I think I'll do a bunch of bags for next week. I wonder if I could boil it or do it in the microwave. With my luck, it would explode. Maybe not a good idea!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hi sorlenna and dreamweaver :thumbup: 
we are just having spaghetti tonight. hubby isnt home so we are going italian. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlena - i'm with you - very ready for 75 degree weather - it can't come too soon or stay too long.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, you have not a thing in the world to apologize for. I knew you'd sort it out!
> 
> I don't have a recipe to share, and all in all, it's been a long week and I haven't gotten all the stuff I should have done. But hopefully by tomorrow, when I get off work, I will at least be caught up there! And my knitting has gone slower than I feel it should have, too--lots of interruptions all week, though of course I don't mind when family is the interruption.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

For walking inside when the weather is bad I have some DVDs by woman named Leslie Sansome. They are Called Walk Away The Pounds. I need to go back to using mine again as today when I got on the scales I hit a new all time record high weight. 
Lisa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> hi nana caren and lisa crafts :thumbup:


Hi  
Where a bouts is Fergus. I was born in kingston, my son lives in Scarborough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ran errrands with mom fro 5 hours today. On the way home from the stores, we decided to drive down the alley where the sheep live....looking for the little black guy we say last week. We were in for a surprise. We saw a new little one who had literally JUST been born. He is also black as coal and so tiny... We got to see him before the owners or any of the other sheep. What a treat...

The daffodils and some of the bulbs are up a couple blocks away. Mine must be in a bit cooler spot but should be up real soon. The nursery is just starting to get seasonal folwers in and have geraniums now. Of course, I haven't planted the pansies and colorrd cabbage yet.... 

Love the sound of all your knitting projects. Purple is one of my favorite colors... Hope you are going to post pictures......

DH just brought Toad in the Hole eggs, frittered ham and some very unusual cheese on top hash browns made from sweet potatoes. Off I go to eat and read.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamweaver - if you poked a few tiny holes in the top of the bag and layed in flat in the nuke - i don't think it would explode and the holes would be small enough that it wouldn't leak out - i think - lol

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, why would any of us mind you hosting..... I'll bet Dave and Richy are offto some race, though I haven't checked race schedules for the week-end.
> 
> I am also planning on getting back into walking. It is a wonderful way stay fit, expand the lungs, commune with nature and I do a lot of deep breathing and meditating at the same time.. I also can sort out my thoughts. You have plans to visit Seattle? I love it and lived near Lake Washington as a very tiny little girl when dad was in the service..... He also spend his summers there with a friend whose Dad manned the fire tower.
> 
> Love your recipe. I cook fritatas ahead and then reheat a piece to make myself eat breakfast. This would be a nice change and I think I'll do a bunch of bags for next week. I wonder if I could boil it or do it in the microwave. With my luck, it would explode. Maybe not a good idea!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks a good recipe- I might try it for lunch. No I won't! Going to the Knitters Guild meeting at 12.30 (about 2 hours away) and will be taking a sandwich with me. Well the 'ingredients'- 2 slices of bread and 1 tin flavoured tuna. When I am ready to eat I tip the tuna on one slice and top it with the other. Noi soggy bread, and if I don't use it the tuna goes back in the cupbard and the bread can be used later. Must go and do the shopping first so need to get moving, time has escaped from me somehow. And I need to shower first. I woke early, and then decided to go for my walk and coffee. As my husband wasn't yet awake I raided the washing basket and ironing pile (knew they had to a reason for not doing the ironing!) to find clothes to put on so some need to be returned to the washing basket and not worn to the knitting guild- or I might find myself being ignored.
We have had a lovely cool February so far, but looking at 35 today (mid 90s). However only hot day so that is OK.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > hi nana caren and lisa crafts :thumbup:
> ...


we are about 15 minutes from guelph or orangeville.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm making spaghetti tonight also - will pour browned butter over it - sprinkle so cheese on top and dig in.

sam



gagesmom said:


> hi sorlenna and dreamweaver :thumbup:
> we are just having spaghetti tonight. hubby isnt home so we are going italian. lol


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Good morning  good evening and good night  think I have covered everyone. I dont have a dart board  will leave that up to dave. I do know it is dinner time here in northwest ohio and tea time in san Francisco (I think).
> 
> Dave and Richie are busy this weekend and dave has asked me to again to host the tea party  which I do enjoy. So you will need to put up with me this weekend  Im sure we will hear from dave off and on.
> 
> ...


http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/omelet_in_a_bag.php

Note it is a heat resistant freezer bag. Great recipe/receipt Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody. Sam, thank you for hosting, you do a fine job. The omlete recipe sounds interesting, I may have to try that for kicks and giggles if nothing else. 
Dinner here is pulled bbq pork sandwiches and corn, needed to cook a roast anyway so that DH has sandwich meat for the next week. 
It's been a chilly rainy day here today, how's it been in Dallas Jynx?
Working on a sock again, I think I'm going to be doing socks for a bit, I've found way too many patterns I want to do. lol
Have a great evening/afternoon/morning wherever you all are. I'll be back in a little bit, gotta go check on the pork.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> hi sorlenna and dreamweaver :thumbup:
> we are just having spaghetti tonight. hubby isnt home so we are going italian. lol


I read this to my daughter and she laughed, hubby doesn't like spaghetti (he's italian), so we have it when he's at work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

my hubby isnt italian but not a fan of spaghetti, so we have it when he's working also. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HI THERE Gagesmom and Lisa. When I was recovering from surgery and the Dr. said I had to walk 10 minutes, 3 times a day, wouls walk around the dining room table (slowly and pretty unsteady at first.) I eventually started going on into kitchen, through living room and back to DR. Then I went faster and faster. It was a great way to do a little rehab when I couldn't even get out of a chair myself!!! No I have a rule that I TRY to keep. If I am on the phone, get up and walk around the table. I get some extra steps in while destressing from the inane calls needed to straighten things out on the phone. Got to get back to wearing pedometer. It gives you a goal to shoot for and tracks progress.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > gagesmom said:
> ...


I know where that is, my aunt & uncle lived in Guelph. We used to go there all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, Sam, Dave, and all TPers. It's 10.25 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide and I'm off to a knitting guild meeting this afternoon. Your omelet in a bag recipe sounds perfect Sam, - guess I'll add freezer bags to my shopping list. Will make without the mushrooms, though - not a fan of the slimy texture! Have some dried pasta and a jar of pasta sauce in the pantry, so will cook that up and freeze to have during the week. Will also make a potato salad for the weekend as it promises to be in the 30sC (90sF). Odd summer this year, with few long patches of 30-40C so far - not that I'm complaining. Water bill should be a little lower than this time last year, though utilities like electricity, gas and water keep rising at alarming rates just about every quarter. Hope everyone has a great weekend. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Evenning Poledra. Dallas started out grey and cool but it was better than expected. The sun never really took hold but the rain was kept to a few spits. We are going to get a good bit of rain next week, M & T and I think T & F..... Supposed to be much colder tomorrow. Mom wanted to buy floweres today but I told to to hold off another 2 weeks. Shoot, we could have snow in March... Not likely, but it has been a strange year.....


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Good morning  good evening and good night  think I have covered everyone. I dont have a dart board  will leave that up to dave. I do know it is dinner time here in northwest ohio and tea time in san Francisco (I think).
> 
> Dave and Richie are busy this weekend and dave has asked me to again to host the tea party  which I do enjoy. So you will need to put up with me this weekend  Im sure we will hear from dave off and on.
> 
> ...


YAY!!! I'll put up with you anytime! Thanks for hosting & posting the recipe. Looks like something I might be able to teach my clients as an easy-peasy (&cheap!) way to add something healthy to their diets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think we were lucky - had sunshine and blue sky today - high fo 43 degrees.

sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


i lived in guelph for the first 27 yrs of my life. met my dh and ended up moving here to fergus about 10 yrs ago now.

dreamweaver, from my house( we live out on a rural road) to the end of our road is 1 1/2 miles. when gage was in the stroller i would walk to the end of the road and back everyday.3 miles, wow. in the winter it is hard but i try to do it at least twice a week in the summer depending on my work schedule.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't know how many will see it on last weeks tea party - but thanks to ladyrn for getting me turned around and able to start the tea party this week. i was omitting one step and she steered me straight.

thanks ladyrn

sam


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodness!! I can't believe that it is Friday already and that I am catching the first page of the Tea Party. 

I am going to try the omelet in a bag tomorrow morning, DH will probably love them and I have all the ingredients. Thanks Sam.

It was so beautiful this morning but the wind came up later and it is now pretty cold. I think the big slug of winter weather and rain is going to miss us here in the Ozarks to the south. I have been dragging around today, just couldn't get woke up and moving for some reason. I have been knitting on my lace scarf and a baby hooded towel for my soon to be new G. Niece. I have never knitted any thing for a baby so this has been fun. Hope everyone in the SE US stays safe this weekend, looks like it is going to be pretty rough over the next 48 hours.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Here in Mass we had rain this am but sun and 50 F. temps in the afternoon. Such weird weather for us in New England---February is typically our coldest month (according to Mother) of the year. But I am NOT complaining!

It's funny how we make things that our spouses don't like when they're away----my dad is away this weekend so I'm going over to Mom's and we're making an Indian dish tomorrow. Yup, he hates curry & so does my husband, so it works out.

I'm still working on my cardigan---I plan to finish before the sock class starts in March! Hopefully i will master posting a pic by then.

Thanks again Sam for hosting! Have a good night


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:



> On the way home from the stores, we decided to drive down the alley where the sheep live....looking for the little black guy we say last week. We were in for a surprise. We saw a new little one who had literally JUST been born. He is also black as coal and so tiny... We got to see him before the owners or any of the other sheep. What a treat...
> 
> DH just brought Toad in the Hole eggs, frittered ham and some very unusual cheese on top hash browns made from sweet potatoes. Off I go to eat and read.


Love baby sheep! And sweet potatoes--that sounds great. I made sweet potato fries (just sliced them up, spritzed with olive oil and baked) and they came out very good too. I found a recipe for chicken tetrazzini (sp??) that I want to try but of course will have to wait to get to the store--"one ingredient short" is the story of my life. LOL

And let's not talk about weight...I have got to do something about this hibernation layer!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > On the way home from the stores, we decided to drive down the alley where the sheep live....looking for the little black guy we say last week. We were in for a surprise. We saw a new little one who had literally JUST been born. He is also black as coal and so tiny... We got to see him before the owners or any of the other sheep. What a treat...
> ...


LOL---I love you all's sense of humor!
And I LOVE sweet potato fries! Did they come out crispy at all?


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

We have daffodils blooming and I'm hoping the dogwoods don't begin to bud out or we are going to get a hard frost and lose all the springtime beauty. Some fog this morning, but the sun came out and it was almost like a spring day.

On every 4th Friday I visit a Senior Citizens assisted living and call bingo, no money but small prizes for BINGO. 

Today was men's day...all winners were men and the women were all mumbling.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> Good morning  good evening and good night  think I have covered everyone. I dont have a dart board  will leave that up to dave. I do know it is dinner time here in northwest ohio and tea time in san Francisco (I think).
> 
> Dave and Richie are busy this weekend and dave has asked me to again to host the tea party  which I do enjoy. So you will need to put up with me this weekend  Im sure we will hear from dave off and on.
> 
> ...


Sounds a really neat receipt.
Thanks Sam
Sue


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday! Happy Tea Party!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We do sweet potato chips as well and they are great. The fish place on the corner does wonderful sweet potato fries. Hibernation layer, I like that. I didn't weigh thi this much when I was pregnant..... I think part of mine is a particular medication and I am going to tell the Dr. to find something else or FORGET IT..... This is not acceptable.... 


Went to get infusion of Reclast yesterday... Thrilled to be done with that medication for the YEAR but she couldn't get into vein at wrist and I have a hematoma that looks like I was stung by a GIGANTIC bee. The actual spot that worked in elbow is still sore. She said that my veins had calcified a little and toughened up from the chemo. That's OK but they are already so small and deep that they have to use a extra small needle. Sure hope I don't ever get super sick........

I'm going to try and untangle the red fun fur that has decided to make a huge mess all over the floor. (Don't try to frog fun fur.) It is way too messy to take to my monthly get together tomorrow. I'll have to figure out a nice clean take along project by morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kerryn said:


> LOL---I love you all's sense of humor!
> And I LOVE sweet potato fries! Did they come out crispy at all?


They did come out crispy. I baked them at 400 F for about 20 minutes--crispy on the outside and tender on the inside. I cut them about the size of my pinky finger.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > LOL---I love you all's sense of humor!
> ...


oh yummmmy. i love sweet potatos, but have never had sweet potato fries. you guys are making me want those instead of spaghetti. lol. if only we had some in the house.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love your recipe. I cook frittatas ahead and then reheat a piece to make myself eat breakfast. This would be a nice change and I think I'll do a bunch of bags for next week. I wonder if I could boil it or do it in the microwave. With my luck, it would explode. Maybe not a good idea!!![/quote]

I just tested the omelet in a bag in the microwave. I left the top open just slightly. folded the top over. Set for 1 minute took it out squished bag put back in microwave for 1 minute more.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love your recipe. I cook frittatas ahead and then reheat a piece to make myself eat breakfast. This would be a nice change and I think I'll do a bunch of bags for next week. I wonder if I could boil it or do it in the microwave. With my luck, it would explode. Maybe not a good idea!!!


I just tested the omelet in a bag in the microwave. I left the top open just slightly. folded the top over. Set for 1 minute took it out squished bag put back in microwave for 1 minute more.[/quote]

awww nanacaren i am drooling here. i should really go and get some supper already. lol.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam,
the omelet is very tasty and, it will make a good put together food for Mike to take to work. He as a microwave at work this way he gets a hot meal.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Your omelet looks great, Nanacaren. Will have to give it a try when I gather up all the ingredients. DH cooks breakfast, but there are only so many recipes in his repertoire!

Thanks, Sam, for hosting the Tea Party and for the good recipe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love your recipe. I cook frittatas ahead and then reheat a piece to make myself eat breakfast. This would be a nice change and I think I'll do a bunch of bags for next week. I wonder if I could boil it or do it in the microwave. With my luck, it would explode. Maybe not a good idea!!!


I just tested the omelet in a bag in the microwave. I left the top open just slightly. folded the top over. Set for 1 minute took it out squished bag put back in microwave for 1 minute more.[/quote]

Thank ye, thank ye, thank ye..... I thought I saw that it could be done that way but didn't remember the specifics. Now I don't have to play around.....

Just finished watching the heat of the night. Forgot just how powerful some of the acting in that was.... Turner Calssic Movies is sure pulling out some great old classics.d

They are showing Gone with the Wind at 9:30 tonight. It is 4 hours long. I think I've only seen it once. Maybe I'll tape it for a long afternoon of ironing someday.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Pammie! Happy Tea Party! Hi Sam! Hi Dreamweaver! I have tiny veins that roll and it's always been hard to get a needle into me. If they go and get hard on top of all that, the doctors can just guess what's in my blood by looking at me. 

Today was so warm that I went out to the grocery store and at least half the people in the parking lot were in short sleeves. I was reading an article this morning, though, that was mentioning that March is historically our snowiest month. If we don't get any snow this year, it will be the first year without any snow at all since they began keeping records. 

I'm not ready for spring. I feel like I haven't had winter yet.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Sam I love omlets can't wait to experiment with this!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Went to get infusion of Reclast yesterday... Thrilled to be done with that medication for the YEAR but she couldn't get into vein at wrist and I have a hematoma that looks like I was stung by a GIGANTIC bee. The actual spot that worked in elbow is still sore. She said that my veins had calcified a little and toughened up from the chemo. That's OK but they are already so small and deep that they have to use a extra small needle. Sure hope I don't ever get super sick......../quote]
> 
> I alway hear complaints, too, when I need to have blood drawn or an IV. They have to use the size needle they'd use on a baby. One time I was at the ER and they just could not get a needle into me, so finally they inserted it in my foot of all places. Then I was transferred to the hospital by ambulance. The nurses there were shocked and took it out immediately. They said you only do that when all else fails, well, I guess all else failed. :-D


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good afternoon to all and especially to Sam for filling in-We all need to get our fix. The weekend has begun with very nice warm day, blue skies, few clouds mostly cirrus type here and there. It is so nice to be comfortably warm.
I am finally feeling a little better. One of the ladies from the senior ctr. took pity on me and came this week two days and restored order to my terrible kitchen and today did all the laundry-so I can enjoy the weekend without much trouble. Will be attending a quilt show in Torrance-my first. So I am looking forward to a good weekend. Lots of knitting and crocheting. Still working on the feather and fan-mostly frogging it as I keep forgetting what row I left off with. I am not sure that I will be able to make a sweater of this at this rate, but I am still trying-Can't understand why it coming along so problematically-it looks like such a simple pattern. Looking forward to all the tea party for this weekend. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Love your recipe. I cook frittatas ahead and then reheat a piece to make myself eat breakfast. This would be a nice change and I think I'll do a bunch of bags for next week. I wonder if I could boil it or do it in the microwave. With my luck, it would explode. Maybe not a good idea!!!
> ...


Thank ye, thank ye, thank ye..... I thought I saw that it could be done that way but didn't remember the specifics. Now I don't have to play around.....

Just finished watching the heat of the night. Forgot just how powerful some of the acting in that was.... Turner Calssic Movies is sure pulling out some great old classics.d

They are showing Gone with the Wind at 9:30 tonight. It is 4 hours long. I think I've only seen it once. Maybe I'll tape it for a long afternoon of ironing someday.[/quote]

You are welcome. Gone with the Wind is my favorite movie. I will definitely record it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My favorite movie is _The African Queen_. For years, I'd catch part of it on TV and finally one day I saw it on DVD in a store, so I bought it and got to see it all the way through at last! The second time I watched it was when it became my favorite. And pretty much anything with Tommy Lee Jones. I just adore him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Sam and all, from sunny Saturday, Auckland, New Zealand. It is 26C inside, so Ringo and I are sitting in front of the fan, while I work on Dave's diamond egg cosy, as an Easter prezzie for the GD, in her favourite purple, and pinky purple, Nearly 2.15 p.m., looking forward to this weeks chat.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, I wish I could have AMC or Turner Classic Movies! I've gone off cable entirely. We have Netflix streaming video but what we want is seldom there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - put a row counter on your needes and turn it after each row - that way you will always know what row to knit next.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Good afternoon to all and especially to Sam for filling in-We all need to get our fix. The weekend has begun with very nice warm day, blue skies, few clouds mostly cirrus type here and there. It is so nice to be comfortably warm.
> I am finally feeling a little better. One of the ladies from the senior ctr. took pity on me and came this week two days and restored order to my terrible kitchen and today did all the laundry-so I can enjoy the weekend without much trouble. Will be attending a quilt show in Torrance-my first. So I am looking forward to a good weekend. Lots of knitting and crocheting. Still working on the feather and fan-mostly frogging it as I keep forgetting what row I left off with. I am not sure that I will be able to make a sweater of this at this rate, but I am still trying-Can't understand why it coming along so problematically-it looks like such a simple pattern. Looking forward to all the tea party for this weekend. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Oh, I wish I could have AMC or Turner Classic Movies! I've gone off cable entirely. We have Netflix streaming video but what we want is seldom there.


I find the same thing with netflix.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wannabear, we gave up cable a long time ago--I don't really miss it, honestly (and I certainly don't miss having the bill!). I sometimes watch Hulu online, and we all tend to like the same sorts of shows, so one of us buys a DVD and then we pass it all around the family. We're watching _Downton Abbey_ right now, after one DD has already watched it (she's on Season 2 while we're on Season 1).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> marge - put a row counter on your needes and turn it after each row - that way you will always know what row to knit next.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm with Sam on this. I made feather & fan scarf for my soon to be DIL. Never has it taken me so long to make a scarf. I started it before christmas didn't finish til the Feb. 6th. She got it for her birthday on the 13th instead. My son said she just loves it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Evenning Poledra. Dallas started out grey and cool but it was better than expected. The sun never really took hold but the rain was kept to a few spits. We are going to get a good bit of rain next week, M & T and I think T & F..... Supposed to be much colder tomorrow. Mom wanted to buy floweres today but I told to to hold off another 2 weeks. Shoot, we could have snow in March... Not likely, but it has been a strange year.....


It certainly has been strange. They are predicting us to have between 3-5" between this evening and tomorrow morning. The rains supposed to slack off tomorrw, I guess it'll all be heading up to you guys then. Have your boat handy. lol
Our Jalapeno plants from last summer are trying to sprout new growth and one of the tomato plants has new ones too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

How funny my daughter is. She said I already have netflix signed in on my big mac so the movie I want to read. i just have to type it in. I think she is getting a bit tired.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Went to get infusion of Reclast yesterday... Thrilled to be done with that medication for the YEAR but she couldn't get into vein at wrist and I have a hematoma that looks like I was stung by a GIGANTIC bee. The actual spot that worked in elbow is still sore. She said that my veins had calcified a little and toughened up from the chemo. That's OK but they are already so small and deep that they have to use a extra small needle. Sure hope I don't ever get super sick......../quote]
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And let's not talk about weight...I have got to do something about this hibernation layer!


Sorlenna, at least hibernation layer explains my weight issues.

Lisa Crafts, I use the Leslie Sansone walking off the pounds DVDs. I just need to do them more often.

Sam, thanks for hosting the Tea Party this week. Omelets are my usual Sunday morning breakfast. Your recipe will make it so much easier this weekend, and I can't wait now for Sunday morning!.

Working on my first topper for a dish cloth. I am having a problem with it and am only two rows in, so I think I'm going to frog it and start over.

We had temps today of 47 degrees. Tomorrow back down into the 30s, which is still warmer than usual. Maybe rain next week. Will check back in later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flockie - what do you mean by a "topper"?

sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm making spaghetti tonight also - will pour browned butter over it - sprinkle so cheese on top and dig in.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Do you use the butter instead of a sauce? How do you brown butter?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i am looking for a very plain basic knit slipper pattern. it is for a man size 11 feet. any ideas or patterns out there? checked the search but never found anything really. thanks.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm making spaghetti tonight also - will pour browned butter over it - sprinkle so cheese on top and dig in.
> ...


good question. sounds yummy.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

May I join in, folks? Looks like you've gotten the party off to a great start, Sam. Thanks for the easy omelet recipe; I like that it's one of those where one can substitute whatever ingredients are already on hand if necessary. And thank you, Dreamweaver, for the heads-up on _Gone With the Wind_. It's one of my all-time faves. I think my evening plan is set now. _GWTW_ on the TV, popcorn in the bowl, and potato chip scarf on the needles. I'm good to go! Guess I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey! I just realized today is my anniversary with KP--one year since I signed up. Sure doesn't feel like a year (time flies when you're having fun!). :mrgreen:

I feel blessed to have met so many of you over the past year and I hope we continue for many more!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i have gone with the wind on vhs. already got the popcorn done. maybe i will have to start anew project and join you ladies at the movies tonight ;-)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey! I just realized today is my anniversary with KP--one year since I signed up. Sure doesn't feel like a year (time flies when you're having fun!). :mrgreen:
> 
> I feel blessed to have met so many of you over the past year and I hope we continue for many more!


happy "kp"versary :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> flockie - what do you mean by a "topper"?
> 
> sam


I purchased a dish towel and cut it in half. Then, you knit a topper with which you can hang it from the handle on a kitchen drawer. Most patterns are crochet, but I found a couple that are knitted. There are pictures posted on the forum and once I find it I will let you know where it is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


You put your butter in the pan and heat it til it turns brown. YOu have to watch it very close so it doesn't burn. It can go from brown to burnt in less than a blink of an eye as my dad would have said.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> May I join in, folks? Looks like you've gotten the party off to a great start, Sam. Thanks for the easy omelet recipe; I like that it's one of those where one can substitute whatever ingredients are already on hand if necessary. And thank you, Dreamweaver, for the heads-up on _Gone With the Wind_. It's one of my all-time faves. I think my evening plan is set now. _GWTW_ on the TV, popcorn in the bowl, and potato chip scarf on the needles. I'm good to go! Guess I'll see you all tomorrow.


Welcome to the TP. Everyone is welcome to join in.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Gone With the Wind! It is a great movie and an even better book! Sam, the receipt sounds delicious. I love omelets, and this one sounds so easy and not messy at all. I'm hungry, but don't want to cook anything right now. Plus, I'm not sure what I want! I'm watching the Mavericks, and they are losing by 12. They are short-handed, but still, others ought to pick up the pace!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie, I just finished watching Cuban on Shark Tank and he did a deal with 11 and 15 year old girls from Dallas that have already made 5 mil. with kid's jewelry.... They wanted season tickets thrown into the deal butthe Mavs are all sold out so he told them to come hang out in his box.......


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Guess what came in today's mail! I listened to y'all talking about the new edition of "The Principles of Knitting", went to Amazon and ordered it. That was before it was officially published. The price was a bit over $29.00, but then they told me that it had been reduced, so I got it for about $27.00! It is truly what you said it was, too; there must be absolutely EVERYthing about knitting in it. I am so pleased, Thank you all for calling my attention to the book. I shall be burrowed in for the rest of the winter with it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam, your receipt sounds delicious. I shall try it out on sunday morning. 
Thanks, too for hosting this week. Dave and Richie deserve a week off every so often. Hope they are enjoying themselves!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fry it in a skillet.

sam



siouxann said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm making spaghetti tonight also - will pour browned butter over it - sprinkle so cheese on top and dig in.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

well i am off for now. gotta dig out gone with the wind from the movie cabinet. probably watch half tonight as i have to open the store tomorrow. grrr. 

have a good night sam, and all the ladies goodnight as well. check in tomorrow.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, why would any of us mind you hosting..... I'll bet Dave and Richy are off to some race, though I haven't checked race schedules for the week-end.
> 
> I am also planning on getting back into walking. It is a wonderful way stay fit, expand the lungs, commune with nature and I do a lot of deep breathing and meditating at the same time.. I also can sort out my thoughts. You have plans to visit Seattle? I love it and lived near Lake Washington as a very tiny little girl when dad was in the service..... He also spend his summers there with a friend whose Dad manned the fire tower.
> 
> Love your recipe. I cook frittatas ahead and then reheat a piece to make myself eat breakfast. This would be a nice change and I think I'll do a bunch of bags for next week. I wonder if I could boil it or do it in the microwave. With my luck, it would explode. Maybe not a good idea!!!


I think it's generally a good idea not to heat things in plastic in the microwave.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My favorite movie is _The African Queen_. For years, I'd catch part of it on TV and finally one day I saw it on DVD in a store, so I bought it and got to see it all the way through at last! The second time I watched it was when it became my favorite. And pretty much anything with Tommy Lee Jones. I just adore him.


Hi Sorlenna

I also love The African Queen and it also took many years before I saw the complete movie. It was usually on late at night and sometimes I would fall asleep or I had arranged to met friends or something else would happen for me not to see it to the end. When I did I just loved it. By that time I had read Lauren Bacall's autobiography and she had said that nothing phased Kathyrn Hepburn. Everyday she was delighted with what was around her and not bothered by the heat, the dreadful conditions and the insects. That added something to the viewing of the movie for me.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi everyone
It has been a beautiful sunny spring like day here in MN. Very unusual. Then the whole winter has been unusal. I made a chicken broccoli casserole for supper tonight. It was very good along with a lettuce/tomato salad. I also make an apple pie for my DH from apples we canned for pies in the fall. That makes it really easy.
I have made your recipe Sam and love them. Actually it is a perfect recipe for company. We make them when we have overnight guests at the cabin. Everyone gets to make his/her own. I put out several kinds of meat(ham,browned sausage, cut up bacon, etc) and then the rest of the ingredients for omelets. Easy for the hostess, great for the guests and almost no cleanup. My granddaughters love them. But they also like to make their own pizzas.
Time for bed, DH is already there. I have an early morning appoiontment at the healthy Living Center. That is a fancy name for Mayo's gym.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Last time DD had to have surgery, they STARTED at her feet. (They aren't allowed to stick one of her arms and the other one was the shoulder that was being operated on and he didn't want anything on that arm. Her veins are totally gone from a second round of chemo with no port. They ALMOST cancelled the surgery. Finally got it in her jugular and had to do the other side of neck for a block. They could not move her head at all, as just a 1/2" of raising would stop the flow..... Icould hardly watch them do all those sticks.... Good thing she was pre-med at one point. She knows her body way better than most Dr.s and can talk intelligently with them. STILL can't get a good stick, but she at least understands it.....


Oh my Lord. That's really extreme. A couple of my kids can't stand needles, and they have to lie down just to have some blood drawn. What if they ever had to go through something like that!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I was online a little while back looking at a really spiffy box set of Gone With the Wind, and now I feel I need it badly. I had the book close to memorized by the time I was twelve, but never bought a tape or DVD of it. The time is right.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, my, so much in common with all of you. I stayed up till the wee hours this morning watching Dr Zhivago. Another favorite movie, and I've got to try "frying my butter in a skillet" I love pasta with garlic and butter & maybe some grated cheese, but it has never been browned butter. It sounds good, Sam. 

I like the site for thee easy omelet, and make "eggs in a cup" in a microwave all of the time. The Hungry Girl is a woman who has a cooking show on the cooking channel and has a gazillian recipes for eggs in a cup. She is fun to watch and remakes our favorite recipes into low-fat, low-cal dishes. Some are actually pretty good. 

Thanks Sam for the tea party, and I'm looking forward to this week's thread. Dandylion


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, why would any of us mind you hosting..... I'll bet Dave and Richy are off to some race, though I haven't checked race schedules for the week-end.
> ...


You are right. We were told in a class for nutrition, etc. at the Cancer Center not to use plastic containers. I'm not sure that the objectionable ingredient is also in the type of plastic used in the bags though...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

spaghetti was delicious and filling. gage is curled up sound asleep in bed and that is where i am headed. talk to you all tomorrow sometime after 3pm(when i finish work) gotta catch some zzzzzz's


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite movie is _The African Queen_. For years, I'd catch part of it on TV and finally one day I saw it on DVD in a store, so I bought it and got to see it all the way through at last! The second time I watched it was when it became my favorite. And pretty much anything with Tommy Lee Jones. I just adore him.
> ...


I believe Ms. Hepburn was also a knitter! I can certainly see that.

I'm off to bed, too--have to rise early to get him to work and then do my own. I did finally make it to the sleeve separation point and have a few more rows done, too. Progress is wonderful!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oh sam, i had already planned an omlet for bfast in the morn, but i am going to try the bag thing. easy peasy is good with me. i am doing w. watchers with a group of women and it has changed so much from 40 yrs ago, when i did it, and it was torture. so far not minding it, i have my walking tape out and i am going to do tai chai also, that helps my joints so much. 
not planning to get out tomorrow, they are calling for rain, and we did our running today, just a dab of laundry tomorrow other than that, tv and knitting is planned. everyone have a good nite.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> flockie - what do you mean by a "topper"?
> 
> sam


There are patterns on Knitting Pattern Central. One is the Decreasing Cable Towel Topper, and then another listed as towel topper. My aunt used to crochet them all the time. She passed several years ago and I have been looking for a pattern that can be knitted since I don't know how to crochet.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't know how many will see it on last weeks tea party - but thanks to ladyrn for getting me turned around and able to start the tea party this week. i was omitting one step and she steered me straight.
> 
> thanks ladyrn
> 
> sam


Oops! Sorry Sam that was my fault, sorry for not being very clear. Everything looks good and _The Lad_ reckons your receipt has 'student-appeal'!

Were having fun on the coast, I'm doing some research and _The Lad_ is visiting a factory that makes some of the specialist parts for his bikes and we're both enjoying the local attactions. Blowy and 'brisk' would describe the weather, eexpecting it to get soggy this afternoon... February!

I know you're all in safe hands, so have fun!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie, I just finished watching Cuban on Shark Tank and he did a deal with 11 and 15 year old girls from Dallas that have already made 5 mil. with kid's jewelry.... They wanted season tickets thrown into the deal butthe Mavs are all sold out so he told them to come hang out in his box.......


Wow! Wish I was one of those girls! I'm a tad over the age limit!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two-thirty and rhett just walked out into the fog uttering his famous last work - frankly my dear, i don' give a damn. love it. what a great movie.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My mom said that it was a huge deal for Rhett to get to say the word "damn." I guess that is what started the ban on censorship. Sometimes I wish things were a little (lot) less explicit. We all know what happens when Rhett carries Scarlett upstairs and she awakens with a smile! I guess I'll be like Scarlett and think about that tomorrow! Good night!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie, I just finished watching Cuban on Shark Tank and he did a deal with 11 and 15 year old girls from Dallas that have already made 5 mil. with kid's jewelry.... They wanted season tickets thrown into the deal butthe Mavs are all sold out so he told them to come hang out in his box.......
> ...


Me too! Can you imagine, a millionaire by age 15. No wonder Mark was impressed.... Didn't see the end of the game.... Hope we won.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

2:37 her and I AM going to get out of chair and go to bed. You know, Sam.... Just cause you are hosting doesn't mean you have to be on ALL night. Get some rest. We can all worry about it tomorrow........ Night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are right. We were told in a class for nutrition, etc. at the Cancer Center not to use plastic containers. I'm not sure that the objectionable ingredient is also in the type of plastic used in the bags though...


Bought some of the bags today- they can be used to defrost in the microwave, but it seems shouldn't reheat in there (and I would assume therefore cooking. Don't think they expected people to be cooking in them). Came home and boiled a bag- my husband was very puzzled as to why I was busily boiling an empty plastic bag! Haven't yet ried the omelette though, but decided the bag would work.

Went to the Knitters Guilkd, had a good talk to Althea who can assure you that by the time I got there I did not smell! I showered and got the shopping done. My husband was amazed when I said there would have been 35-40 people there.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I went shopping today, met with another KPer in Penrith and had coffee with her and then went to my Knitters Guild today as well. Ours start at 1:30 to 4:30. Today I was the teacher of crocheting and even managed to teach a very experienced knitter who knows how to crochet something, which I think is wonderful.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Good morning  good evening and good night  think I have covered everyone. I dont have a dart board  will leave that up to dave. I do know it is dinner time here in northwest ohio and tea time in san Francisco (I think).
> 
> Dave and Richie are busy this weekend and dave has asked me to again to host the tea party  which I do enjoy. So you will need to put up with me this weekend  Im sure we will hear from dave off and on.
> 
> ...


good morning Sam from a sunny Dorset in the UK I am definatly going to try your omelet for my lunch today thankyou xx


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh sam, i had already planned an omlet for bfast in the morn, but i am going to try the bag thing. easy peasy is good with me. i am doing w. watchers with a group of women and it has changed so much from 40 yrs ago, when i did it, and it was torture. so far not minding it, i have my walking tape out and i am going to do tai chai also, that helps my joints so much.
> not planning to get out tomorrow, they are calling for rain, and we did our running today, just a dab of laundry tomorrow other than that, tv and knitting is planned. everyone have a good nite.


There are two sites that have recipes and WW points. My wellness coordinator at the Healthy Living Center told me about them. One(my favorite) is www.skinnytaste.com and the other is www.hungrygirl.com. They both have the old WWpoints and the Points Plus, plus the calories etc. I just made a recipe from skinnytaste last night, the chicken and broccoli casserole. It was delicious. Check them out I think that you will like them.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

It is now 6:23 a.m. Saturday morning in Maine. I just finished my knitted bag and will be felting it today!!!!! It is for a Christmas present for my sis in law. I will be wrapping up my scarf for special olympics and sending that off to another state (Maine's scarf drive is over). Since I knit in groups of three, I've finished two, I get to start two more!! I found an adoreable knitted bad, small size, perfect for holding a sock in progress so I will be starting that and with any luck I'll find a stash busting pattern for leftover sock yarn, or maybe some use some to make Barbie blankets for my daughter.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Uhm, make that a knitted bag, not bad!

Obviously I need more coffee!!


----------



## mammaluki (Feb 18, 2012)

:roll: this sounds like so much fun wish I could be there but I live on Cape Cod Mass and hope someday you guys will come here for a lobster fest and clam chowdah xxox


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey! I just realized today is my anniversary with KP--one year since I signed up. Sure doesn't feel like a year (time flies when you're having fun!). :mrgreen:
> 
> I feel blessed to have met so many of you over the past year and I hope we continue for many more!


It will be a year for me too on the 20th, and I feel just like you do Sorlenna. I so enjoy this forum and all the wonderful people on it.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My year aniversary with KP was on my birthday on the 23rd of January. It is 7:35 am & I can't get back to sleep so I thought I would check in with KP & my other e-mails & then work on my baby afghan.
Lisa


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

good morning everyone, i can't wait til spring comes even though we had a very mild winter so far.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone, it's just after 1pm here on the 18th. Funny weather here, so far today we've had sunshine, hail, quick snow shower and now it's raining!
Thanks for hosting Sam, your omelette recipe sounds good - I've got an microwave omelette maker thing that I've never used, so might give it a go in that.
Happy KPjoining Day Sorlenna!
Thanks jmai4521 for the WW Points sites, that'll maybe encourage me to lose more weight. Managed to take of 10lbs before Christmas, but kinda got stuck since then.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Great recipe, will try this for lunch. Thanks


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Saturday morning friends! It's been a rotten week here, Mom has been terribly ill, kept refusing to go to ER finally got her there on Thursday. A few new scripts (and DR's order to lay off the candy) she finally slept through the night last night!! Hope to catch up on last weeks TP today.. always such fun to read! Have 2 projects on the needles, making dish towels for a friend and I have vowed to finish this hat (taking a Craftsy class on how to knit hats) at least now the circulars and the DPN's make sense to me, so maybe socks will be in the near future!! 
Hope Dave and the Lad have a wonderful weekend, Sam, it's always good to see you here. I think you were hosting the first time I found the TP. I'm off to see what I can use to make one of those omlets.. hmmmm :lol:


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

Am definitely going to make this and am passing on to my daughter--she adopted 4 children and now that they are growing (14, 13, 11 and 5) she is always looking for quick recipes! One question, what brand of freezer bag or are they all HEAT RESISTANT? Thanks Sandy 14


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Good morning, good afternoon, or good evening everyone! I enjoy reading the tea party. Sam, thanks for hosting this weekend. Your recipe sounds delightful. It is 7:44 am here and I think my husband will be delighted to have this for breakfast. I just happen to have all the ingredients. We are having a mild winter here too in the metro area of Kansas City. I planted tulip bulbs yesterday that are sprouting. It was 57 degrees yesterday. I know the tulip bulbs are supposed to be planted in the fall. It will be interesting to see what happens. My daffodils are already coming up. A very interesting winter indeed!!! Everyone enjoy your weekend!! ;0)


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Been checking in at the TP and my other favorite the Eagle Cam, watching those beautiful birds! I can knit and watch the eagles too. Finished my Ashton last night, had to take out 2 rows towards the end to finish as I ran out of yarn. I figured 2 rows short is better than rip-it, rip-it. Hope to block it this weekend.

eagle cam http://www.wvec.com/eaglecam


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh how I long for the warm sun on my body and the rays of sun falling into my boudoir/kniting/tv room. Instead the sun is peeping from behind some clouds but the rays don't reach the room this time of year. It is only -1C (29F) with plenty of ice/snow on the ground. Hopefully it will get warmer and melt the snow away. No signs of my tulip bulbs or any sign of greenery for that matter as there is way too much snow and ice. Living in the country and having the dog take my husband and myself for a walk keeps us in shape, although the cold weather had even the dog turn his nose on the mention of walks. Besides both master and dog have been feeling under the weather this week. The dog will feel even worse when he sees hubby and I are leaving him alone to take care of the 3 grandkids which their mom and dad go celebrate an overdue V-day. Nevertheless, I have to push myself up to take a shower instead of sipping coffee, reading the blog in front of my lovely warm fireplace. Eggs in a bag - what a great idea! must try that soon. Thanks for posting


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

I think we did the eggs in a bag thing at Girl Scout camp with the kids. We boiled the water and the kids put in the bag what they wanted in their omlette. Great for camping!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning from Orange County, California where it is 5:57 am and the sun is not out yet. I have had a terrible cold but I am on the mend sor of speak and ready for this 3 day weekend. The omelet sounds delicious, might just give it a try. Thanks Ohio man!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I was online a little while back looking at a really spiffy box set of Gone With the Wind, and now I feel I need it badly. I had the book close to memorized by the time I was twelve, but never bought a tape or DVD of it. The time is right.


When my daughter was in her teens, we bought her the box set of Gone with the Wind on DVD which cost us over $100! Now in her late 30's, her eldest son who is 10 loves to watch it!!!! Best $100 ever spent!! Treat yourself!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Good Morning Sam fromMichigan. It is Saturday morning here. I agree with you the weather has been great here also. Straange weather we have been having. I saw the chimpunks out again today on my patio gathering up the dropped seeds from my bird feeder. Poor things must be really confused as their winter sllep has been interupted. 

I have been working on outfits for my new Grandson due next month. I should finish a hoodie this weekend to get another outfit finished. I am off for 5 days from work. Last of my vacation days taken. I "should" Love your recipe. Gonna have to try it. HAve a good weekend.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Been checking in at the TP and my other favorite the Eagle Cam, watching those beautiful birds! I can knit and watch the eagles too. Finished my Ashton last night, had to take out 2 rows towards the end to finish as I ran out of yarn. I figured 2 rows short is better than rip-it, rip-it. Hope to block it this weekend.
> 
> eagle cam http://www.wvec.com/eaglecam


That is so Cool! Thank you for sharing the site--I will visit it often to watch them. they are truly the most magnificent bird!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

The week has been filled with highs and lows but I'll only tell you about the lows that turned into highs............

I have a favorite knife and saw it offered at a fantastic price. I ordered three (1 for me, 1 for future DIL, 1 for middle son about to move into his own apartment) then found Amazon had them and almost as low a price/knife and would have been cheaper since the other place charged S&H of $12.50 U.S. In the meantime, I put in my Amazon "shopping cart" the book The Principles of Knitting. 

The next day there is an e-mail saying the knives are on back-order and I can choose to cancel. I did that and ordered them from Amazon and saved over $10 BUT I could no longer order the book I had in the "shopping cart" because they were no longer offering it. I decided to check with the Barnes & Noble site. They had it at the same price Amazon had offered the book and also had another that had been on my list so that if I ordered both there would be no shipping cost. I noticed I had a coupon code (invalid) in the order form so I Googled B&N coupon codes and found one for 20% off one item, put it in the code box and got The Principles of Knitting at the very reduced price of $18!!!

Next came a text from the oldest son (to be married this summer) that they wanted to come for an overnight visit today!!! So, it's unlikely I will check back in until sometime tomorrow afternoon.

Have a GREAT weekend all!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....just checking in, haven't had time to read all of the postings. We're off to Ohio in about 30 minutes...near you, Sam. Glad the weather is warmer! I'll wave as we pass by the Toledo/Defiance exit on the turnpike. We're headed to the Sandusky area, and then on to Cleveland, and eventually to Pittsburgh.

Omelettes in a bag are SUPER! We have used them several times with company. Never fails; always a hit! Everyone gets his/her choice of omelette. Several can be cooked in the pot at the same time. If you use tomato, cook a little longer because they are watery.

Everyone have a lovely weekend....we are planning on it. Seeing family is always a good time. I'll check in later tonight, I hope.
Carol (IL)


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone. My 1st time writing on here, but readed everyone since i joined. Love this site, and everyone is so nice. Its pretty today in Charlotte,NC but cooler weather is on its way.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Greetings to all of you wonderful ladies and gentlemen. Thank you Sam for hosting this great tea party. It is 8:15am here in NW Texas, cold and dreary out, and am just waiting for rain. It has rained off and on all night, but, supposed to really come down this am. You all gave me an idea for today. I am going to push the dust bunnies aside and pull out my DVD of "Gone With The Wind", pick up the knitting needles or crochet hook, and do something wonderful for myself. 
Just reading about all of you who have such a hard time giving up your blood makes me feel like I am not alone. I have to go through all of this every time they draw blood (once a month) and I get so tired on those days. They have even used the tiny tiny veins just below the thumb at wrist, until they don't even want to give up any blood. 
Oh well, on to a better subject. The receipt from Sam. Since I live alone, that is the best of the best. I love eggs and salsa and stuff. I am going to have that tonight. Today, I am going to cook spaghetti squash. Anyone tried it? It is a squash and after cooked, you use a fork and scratch it out. It looks just like spaghetti!! It tastes wonderful. I ususally sprinkle olive oil on it, add some chopped and sauted onion,garlic, and herbs and eat just like that. I don't care for spaghetti sauce, so I add a little cheese (whatever I happen to have)
Well, on with the show. I will finish my coffee, finish reading the posts, and try something new with the needles today. If you need me, I will be on the couch, watching GWTW, so yell loud!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

SANDY14 said:


> Am definitely going to make this and am passing on to my daughter--she adopted 4 children and now that they are growing (14, 13, 11 and 5) she is always looking for quick recipes! One question, what brand of freezer bag or are they all HEAT RESISTANT? Thanks Sandy 14


I used a Glad freezer bag, I find they are a bit thicker than the storage bags.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

SANDY14 said:


> Am definitely going to make this and am passing on to my daughter--she adopted 4 children and now that they are growing (14, 13, 11 and 5) she is always looking for quick recipes! One question, what brand of freezer bag or are they all HEAT RESISTANT? Thanks Sandy 14


We use ZipLock bags....they are a bit thicker. 
Carol (IL)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good morning from near Cleveland Ohio! The sun is shining, it's supposed to be in the upper 30'sF today. DH is working this afternoon and I am joining my parents and cousin for lunch. I'm sure at some point I will be working on a baby blanket that needs finished quickly!

Dreamweaver, I don't know about putting the omlet in the microwave, but I'm sure you can do a pot full ahead for the week, cool them and refrigerate to warm in the microwave each morning. We've done these at RV ralleys. I usually miss the tea parties, so it was a nice surprise to see this this morning!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's 6:42 pm here in Michigan & it has been snowing here this afternoon. My brother & his boss went to go power wash some Brinks trucks. I hope they don't get too wet. I am still working on the first of 3 baby afghans that are needed for later this year.
> Lisa


any samples from the Brinks truck 
hi all a lot of us are busy doing the mystery Afghans we have to knit 8 squares and do not know how many the crochet people have to do, I noticed on the blog that they seem to be faster than us knitters, so far the knitting square are kind of boring hope this will improve on the next clue


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Sam--Boy did I get a late start, and here we are already on page 9! Sounds like everyone was happy to know you were doing the "Tea Party", so don't apologize! There is nothing better than good friends. That's why I like the KP forum so much-I learn alot, make new friends, sometimes a chance to share our "ailments" with these fingers, hands, arms that try to stand in ouyr way of what we love to do-knitting, and cooking! I think we are suppose to have a fairly nice day today-it is 8:50am on Saturday mornng. By the way,one more thing-I really appreciated the comments about the sounds of nature and the beauty all around. That's encouraging!! Have a great week and thanks for filling in for traveling Dave Fireball!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > oh sam, i had already planned an omlet for bfast in the morn, but i am going to try the bag thing. easy peasy is good with me. i am doing w. watchers with a group of women and it has changed so much from 40 yrs ago, when i did it, and it was torture. so far not minding it, i have my walking tape out and i am going to do tai chai also, that helps my joints so much.
> ...


I like the skinnytast site thank you for it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marge, I have found that if I write the rows of a pattern, even simple ones, one row per index card, I can then keep good track of where I'm going. I just keep the stack of cards on a ring and move the finished row to the back of the stack. I always forget to change the row counter, but the index cards have worked great! I find I can print them out in the word program on the computer and they are easier to read. 

I'm glad to know the omlets work in the microwave.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Me too! Can you imagine, a millionaire by age 15. No wonder Mark was impressed.... Didn't see the end of the game.... Hope we won.[/quote]

They did win! It was a great game!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:| Doris T-Wow!What an experience. I would never have thought they would put in your foot. You made me know the problem I am having with my arm and hand is minor compared to having chemo. I pray it is helping and you are feeling better. Please take these comments in the kindest way-not meant to sound morbid-but sometimes when we deal with an ailment-we forget there are things that are more severe. While I'm at it-if you are a praying person-remember my cousin's husband in Alabama in hospital with severe form of pneumonia-repeated admissions this year with this. Thanks and have a super week.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Good morning-- please wish me luck-- off to run my first 5k in my training program. It's called the Bay Breezes and there will be hundreds of people there. I am sure they will save last place for me--haha. It begins in exactly one hour--


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Today, I am going to cook spaghetti squash. Anyone tried it? It is a squash and after cooked, you use a fork and scratch it out. It looks just like spaghetti!! It tastes wonderful. I ususally sprinkle olive oil on it, add some chopped and sauted onion,garlic, and herbs and eat just like that. I don't care for spaghetti sauce, so I add a little cheese (whatever I happen to have)


I never met a squash I didn't like! Those are great--I usually just scrape out the insides, toss them in some butter, garlic, and pepper, and pig out.



jeanbess said:


> hi all a lot of us are busy doing the mystery Afghans we have to knit 8 squares and do not know how many the crochet people have to do, I noticed on the blog that they seem to be faster than us knitters, so far the knitting square are kind of boring hope this will improve on the next clue


I do both and find crochet is faster, simply because the stitches are taller and length builds quickly--where it will take at least twice as many rows for knitting. I am going to put my jacket on the dress form today and see how long it's getting so I have an idea of how many more rows I should do. My little car also has to go for the emissions testing today (which rather annoys me, especially since I see city vehicles spewing black smoke out their exhaust pipes!) and I have a couple of errands to run before I get back here to work. I guess that means I have to put my outside shoes on...!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - i would think the freezer bags would be heavy enough. too bad they don't make zip-lock cooking bags in a small size - they would definitely work.

have any of you tried the cooking bags. we use them for the turkey on turkey day - they really do help keep the bird juicy and to cook a little quicker. we also use the crockpot liners - makes for a quick cleanup.

sam



SANDY14 said:


> Am definitely going to make this and am passing on to my daughter--she adopted 4 children and now that they are growing (14, 13, 11 and 5) she is always looking for quick recipes! One question, what brand of freezer bag or are they all HEAT RESISTANT? Thanks Sandy 14


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good morning all: My Computer just zapped out my half-typed message. The sun is rising in the east this morning so it looks like a nice spring day, the evening turn cold all of a sudden though. Thanks for the tips on keeping track of the rows. The pattern is an easy one only one row of pattern stitches. My brain is the problem and I can't seem to be able to recognize the rows when knitted. I have tried the row counters in the past-I forget to turn them. The cards may well work for me. Thanks so much! I am off this am to a quilting show, my first. They are on the weekends and I have always worked or preached on weekends so could not attend. Since I am no longer doing much
door-to door work on weekends I am free this time. I know i'll enjoy. I am nearly finished with my Butterfly applique quilt. Really just putting the backing on so should finish it, but I am dreading the sewing part. Designing them were a lot of fun. It is queen-size so has taken almost a year, with all the time off for knitting and crocheting that I've taken. I'm only practicing the feather and fan on a scarf with plans of a future sweater, so I think I'll just start over again and see how it goes.
I've worn this section of the yarn out defrogging so much.
To all of you who are dieting please take heart while the goal is a worthwhile one cutting calories can really deprive you of needed nutrition as the foods we have now are not of the quality they once were-forced with modern growing methods they lack the minerals and vitamins necessary and require larger quantities to achieve balanced and adequate nutrition. Slow is better and exercise is the key, mindful that each of us has somewhat different internal chemical make-up and absorption. Your bodies sometimes cry out in distress, calling for certain needs that they have. Thus cravings. Also the physiology of our bodies in winter is to hold on to calories to keep us warm for the winter, creating bigger appetites and storage of calories. With summer and greater exercise options it will be easier. Moderate, balanced nutrition packed is the diet of choice. I know that with my Crohn's disease I have problems with getting all the nutrition I need and vitamin supplimentation is key to my maintaining good health. I gave up trying to diet in favor of health. Yours, Marlark Marge.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> i am looking for a very plain basic knit slipper pattern. it is for a man size 11 feet. any ideas or patterns out there? checked the search but never found anything really. thanks.


I was on the Pink Slipper Project website the other day and they had lots of slipper patterns. You might find something there.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Rainy here in Texas,we need it bad, finishing up my 2nd sock,Or Wait is it my 1st. Cure for 2nd sock syndrome, my neighbor had a ht attack, so I ran over to help,as I was throwing curlers out,and my dh picked them up,following me,he was still conscious,thank god,so we made him comfortable while waiting a very long time for the ambulance!
8 cute guys came in,smiled at me with my hair half in curlers,ha,the fireman,then the ambulance came,I took the screaming grandchildren to my house.
It took an hour to get to the hospital,an accident fatalitie on the way blocked traffic,a prominent physician and his dog were killed,do sad,say he might of had a ht attack too.
I went back up to my bed to finish my sock,but my kitten had pulled it off the needles,and was playing with the yarn and sock! Took me all nite to fix,next morning I realized all I had all nite was a glass of wine,..those eggs sound great!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


If anyone is familiar with Dr. Andrew Weil, he says we should never heat anything in plastic in the microwave. I wasn't going to mention it because I didn't want to be a party pooper, but since others did, I thought I'd chime in. Sorry, folks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bright sunshine earlier this morning - now the clouds are moving in and it will be overcast the rest of the day. it's always nice seeing the sun - if even briefly - it tells me it is still there - i begin to doubt it after days of not seeing it. lol

i'm really not a nuke lover unless i am reheating my coffee. i even do my frozen dinners in the oven - think they taste better and stay hot longer. 

don't think it takes that long to boil a pan of water - when you are done - dump the water out - it will dry itself since it is hot - then you just pop it back into the cupboard. 

we are in the final countdown for the puppies - six days to go - of course that is give or take a day or two. guess they will come when they are ready.

my ex's sister - the children's aunt shirley fell and broke her hip thursday - operated on yesterday morning - was put on a venilator last night - she is stable but if you have the tine could use some expra prayers on her behalf - 

did you know that the first scene they filmed for gwtw was the burning of atlanta using standins for rhett and scarlett. it was while they were filming that (can't think of his name) but the director's brother showed up with vivian leigh and told his brother - here is your scrlett. i don't think anyone else could have done the job she did.

when they were filming the scene at the railroad yard they backed the cameras up a ramp to get the wide angle shot - 

just a fabulous film.

sam


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Sam-Will be praying for Shirley; also anyone who believes in the power of prayer-please pray for my cousin's husband Jimmy in south Alabama-worst case of pneumonia repeately this year-he's back in hospital and needs our prayers,as well as wife and children. Thank you and may God bless and heal him!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sam, i saw gone with the wind too. i enjoyed watching it too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > oh sam, i had already planned an omlet for bfast in the morn, but i am going to try the bag thing. easy peasy is good with me. i am doing w. watchers with a group of women and it has changed so much from 40 yrs ago, when i did it, and it was torture. so far not minding it, i have my walking tape out and i am going to do tai chai also, that helps my joints so much.
> ...


Thank you for the links, jmai. I need to get out my WW recipes and lose some weight so I don't have to go out and buy new Spring and Summer clothes. It's amazing how 5 pounds can change your clothing size. That's just the 5 pounds I gained last Fall while eating out on two vacations. After I lose that 5, then I'll work on the next 10 before I'm back where I want to be. I remember our leader at WW mentioned the Hungry Girl website.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Since we're talking about GWTW, here is an interesting biography of Vivien Leigh. She did a pretty good Southern accent since she was British!

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000046/bio


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Sam,
That recipe sounds yummy, and will try it out. 
Your knitting sounds like you are working on a lot. I have so many projects going too. I promised myself if I get snowed in this winter I will finish my afghans. But as you know in Ohio no snow. LOL.
All the kids who were wishing for snow days. Happy Knitting. Hilde


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Greetings to all of you wonderful ladies and gentlemen. Thank you Sam for hosting this great tea party. It is 8:15am here in NW Texas, cold and dreary out, and am just waiting for rain. It has rained off and on all night, but, supposed to really come down this am. You all gave me an idea for today. I am going to push the dust bunnies aside and pull out my DVD of "Gone With The Wind", pick up the knitting needles or crochet hook, and do something wonderful for myself.
> Just reading about all of you who have such a hard time giving up your blood makes me feel like I am not alone. I have to go through all of this every time they draw blood (once a month) and I get so tired on those days. They have even used the tiny tiny veins just below the thumb at wrist, until they don't even want to give up any blood.
> Oh well, on to a better subject. The receipt from Sam. Since I live alone, that is the best of the best. I love eggs and salsa and stuff. I am going to have that tonight. Today, I am going to cook spaghetti squash. Anyone tried it? It is a squash and after cooked, you use a fork and scratch it out. It looks just like spaghetti!! It tastes wonderful. I ususally sprinkle olive oil on it, add some chopped and sauted onion,garlic, and herbs and eat just like that. I don't care for spaghetti sauce, so I add a little cheese (whatever I happen to have)
> Well, on with the show. I will finish my coffee, finish reading the posts, and try something new with the needles today. If you need me, I will be on the couch, watching GWTW, so yell loud!!!


 :-D yes, i too like spagetti squash, i just am amazed at how it comes out, we like it with some butter and salt and pepper on it. 
sam guess what i had for bfast :? i am loving it and i just used a freezer baggie an off brand from wm and it did fine, just didn't have mushrooms for it, but so good and easy.
thanks to jmai5421 for the sites for more wwatcher legal dishes. i will check it out and also pass this info along to the other ladies.
i too have the crummy veins, when i donate blood i have to drink lots of water for 2 days then i have a better chance to get a whole bag, takes me 3 x as long as other folks and sometimes i get the whole bag before veins stop. i tried to give plazma once like hubby does, and not a chance. 
i am going to do very little housework today, hubby is doing laundry so i guess i got the bathrooms :hunf: then i plan to catch up on some tv shows i dvr'd and work on my puzzle and just be a recliner bum in the den while hubby watches his cartoons in living room. :XD: we are expected to have rain today and its rather gray out now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Consider prayers said, and they will continue.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, I'll pray for Shirley, too. Breaking a hip can be a very serious issue.

I was up last night watching GWTW with you. I had planned to go to bed after watching "Glory," but when I read on the TP that others were watching it, I did, too. The first time I saw the movie I was all of 7 years old!! I'm not sure my Mom should have taken me, because that fire scene scared me to death. I had to cover my eyes.

I've seen it a couple of times since and read the book, but there were some parts I had forgotten.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > gagesmom said:
> ...


About 30 minutes north of me! LOL

June


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I love Scarlett's dresses.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> Rainy here in Texas,we need it bad, finishing up my 2nd sock,Or Wait is it my 1st. Cure for 2nd sock syndrome, my neighbor had a ht attack, so I ran over to help,as I was throwing curlers out,and my dh picked them up,following me,he was still conscious,thank god,so we made him comfortable while waiting a very long time for the ambulance!
> 8 cute guys came in,smiled at me with my hair half in curlers,ha,the fireman,then the ambulance came,I took the screaming grandchildren to my house.
> It took an hour to get to the hospital,an accident fatalitie on the way blocked traffic,a prominent physician and his dog were killed,do sad,say he might of had a ht attack too.
> I went back up to my bed to finish my sock,but my kitten had pulled it off the needles,and was playing with the yarn and sock! Took me all nite to fix,next morning I realized all I had all nite was a glass of wine,..those eggs sound great!


as they say when it rains it pours, hope the neighbor is doing better. and yes the eggs are great, this was just too easy. hope this day goes better for you ;-)


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I'm a day late - Forgot the notice about the tea party and so I am reading most of the chat this morning. All the talk about high temperatures is getting to me. We have had mostly minus temperatures this last week and overnight we got about an inch or more of snow (haven't gon out to shovel yet). 

Sam, your receipt sounds delish and I am going to try it this comming week. I'm on my own for the third week while hubby is in Austria and Germany on a holiday with his family. They go skiing in Austria every February and I decline as I don't ski and don't speak much German. I don't like hights much either although I have been to both Austria and Germany many times it has been in summer which is more hospitable. They apparently have had tons of snow in Austria. Good for skiing but not for driving so I have been informed. Better them than me!

I also like spaggetti as I was raised in an Italian neighbourhood when I was small. I love Italian food. As a small child I spent half my time at my friends house. We were both only children in our families and so you could say we are sort of bonded sisters. Her mother and the other neighbour women made their own pasta once a week at each of the houses and there would always be three women together making the pasta dough, putting it through the pasta machine and then placing it on trays to dry. Then the next day the would go to another house ad repeat it all over again. There would always be a week's pasta made at each house. In the fall, my friend an myself would have to help putting the tomatoes into wine bottles through a funnel with a wooden "pushuing" stick. I think the tomatoes were partially cooked and they were the small Italian ones (forget the name). Quite an all day job but there was a nice meal after the work.

If you want to make a single serving of pasta and don't have the famous can or jar of tomatoe sauce. just cut up a small tomatoe and fry in a pan with a Tbsp of butter and 2 tbsps of Virgin Olive oil, squash a couple of cloves of garlic or sprinkle well with the new garlic powder. when the tomatoe is done, pour over your flat noodles and mix it up. You can also add some Italian ham to it as well for your protien. A side of chicken breast goes well with it.

I have eaten sweet potatoe chips at restaurants but never thought too hard on how to make them. Now I know how to do them (from your posts) I will be having them this Sunday with my chicken. I sometimes have roasted vegetables in wintr. I simply chop up some turnips, carrot, white or sweet potatoe, parsnips, sprinkle well with olive oil and some rosemary or tyme (not a whole lot) and bke in the oven at 350 till done. Can't give you a time as I am always just testing every 1\2 hour or on smell. These vegies go well with roasted meat such as pork or beef and even chicken or lamb.

Gagesmom - I live in Kitchener (Bridgeport area) not too far from you. My family were homesteaders in Alma. Have gone to Fergus a few times to visit my gr. aunt when she was living. She used to live in the red brick house beside the hospital - on the right hand side if I rember right. Has been about 40 years since I went there.

Well, Ive done my teaparty thing - better late than never. Hope I remember to join in next time. Loved all the entries I have been able to read. Now must to shopping. - Anne


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My mom said that it was a huge deal for Rhett to get to say the word "damn." I guess that is what started the ban on censorship. Sometimes I wish things were a little (lot) less explicit. We all know what happens when Rhett carries Scarlett upstairs and she awakens with a smile! I guess I'll be like Scarlett and think about that tomorrow! Good night!


That seems mild now compared with the "f" word that seems to be repeated over and over in some of the newer movies. I hate it!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I love Scarlett's dresses.


I had forgotten how tiny her waistline was. Remember the scene where Mammy was tightening her corset and still her waist measurement was "only" 20 inches. I think mine was bigger than that when I was born. :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

now don't think ill of me, but.......... i have never watched GWTW. i know, i know, i can just hear the gasps, like i do when i realize folks have never seen To Kill a Mockingbird, my all time favorite film. don't know why i have not watched gwtw, i will have to one of these days. as a matter of fact i may drag out my "Mockingbird movie" and also the Bodyguard and get my fix of Gregory Peck and whitney and Kevin. ok, gonna tackle the bath rooms yukkkkkk


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Marge, I have found that if I write the rows of a pattern, even simple ones, one row per index card, I can then keep good track of where I'm going. I just keep the stack of cards on a ring and move the finished row to the back of the stack. I always forget to change the row counter, but the index cards have worked great! I find I can print them out in the word program on the computer and they are easier to read.
> 
> I'm glad to know the omlets work in the microwave.


This method might be just the ticket for me, as I have the same problems as you. Thanks so much. I'm going to work on it for my next project. I was knitting a small girls legwarmers this week and completely left out a section of color on the second one. I have some frogging to do, doggone it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Been checking in at the TP and my other favorite the Eagle Cam, watching those beautiful birds! I can knit and watch the eagles too. Finished my Ashton last night, had to take out 2 rows towards the end to finish as I ran out of yarn. I figured 2 rows short is better than rip-it, rip-it. Hope to block it this weekend.
> 
> eagle cam http://www.wvec.com/eaglecam


Thank you for sharing! That was really wonderful! I love eagle watching. When DH and I go to Leavenworth, Washington to one of our condo's we love to watch the eagles leave in the mornings spiraling up, up, up until evening when they spiral down, down, down. It is really quite a site because there are hundreds of them! We go to Leavenworth fairly often.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


DR Weil was just on tv yesterday, Doris, and he was so full of good tips on wellbeing. I like the one about listing the little things one is grateful for everyday, as it will give us a head start in fighting depression.

The breath technique was interesting, also: Everyday breath sequence: 
Breath in through the nose for a count of four; 
Hold breath for a count of 8, 
Exhale, blowing forcefully out of the mouth for a count of 8. 
Do this sequence four times every day to help calm the heart rate and other good things. 
Aagain, I was wondering if I should bring this up and you gave me the opportunity. dandylion


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh things have to get better,going to Maui,next week for nieces wedding,yeah!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam prayers are on the way! While everyone is in the process of sending prayer I would like some sent over in this direction as well. I just found out Monday that a co-worker that I have worked with for over 30 years has pancreatic cancer and it has spread to her liver and kidney. I made her a prayer shawl on Wednesday evening and gave it to her on Thursday as her first chemo treatment was yesterday (Friday). She loved the shawl but she could sure use the extra prayers!
Thank you all in advance! You are the most amazing people I have ever known! Forgot to tell you her name is Elaine. Thanks again!
Sandy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

the children's aunt shirley fell and broke her hip thursday - operated on yesterday morning - was put on a venilator last night - she is stable but if you have the tine could use some expra prayers on her behalf -



carol'sgifts said:


> :-( Sam-Will be praying for Shirley; also anyone who believes in the power of prayer-please pray for my cousin's husband Jimmy in south Alabama-worst case of pneumonia repeately this year-he's back in hospital and needs our prayers,as well as wife and children. Thank you and may God bless and heal him!


Joining you in prayer for Jimmy and Shirley, and their families peace of mind. Amen, dandylion


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sam prayers are on the way! While everyone is in the process of sending prayer I would like some sent over in this direction as well. I just found out Monday that a co-worker that I have worked with for over 30 years has pancreatic cancer and it has spread to her liver and kidney. I made her a prayer shawl on Wednesday evening and gave it to her on Thursday as her first chemo treatment was yesterday (Friday). She loved the shawl but she could sure use the extra prayers!
> Thank you all in advance! You are the most amazing people I have ever known!
> Sandy


I'm joining the prayer circle, Sandy, Amen, dandyllion


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning Sam, We also here in Wisc. NW are having mild weather. Snowed about an inch last night & is thawing. Thanks for the omlet recipe. Will def. try it Have a good day :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Will send prayers for all. If any others post needing them, be sure I will send for them as well.

Our sunshine has disappeared. It's cloudy with a breeze blowing, now. Off to lunch with my parents and cousin.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dr. Andrew Weil also is a strong advocate for the use of illegal psychedelic drugs. He promotes the date drug Ecstacy. He promotes the daily use of the psychedelic drug magic mushrooms. At the same time he promotes basic vegetables and fruits and fish as the main part of anyone's diet. There definitely is a conflict of interest where his viewpoints are concerned. I do think that we just have to approach everything with a degree of common sense and do what is right for each of us where our health is concerned.

I do know that where Dr. Weil's Anti-Inflammatory diet is concerned, I do basically follow that for my arthritis and my fibermyalgia. I do know that it has made a difference in my own feeling of well-being. Having said that, as with everything, I did modify it a little to suit my own specific needs, and I did take it to my doctor to check out. He did say that it was a good diet for me but to also cut out the night shade family foods in it as these run counter active to the fibermyalgia.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Prayers going out for all those in need.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> If you want to make a single serving of pasta and don't have the famous can or jar of tomatoe sauce. just cut up a small tomatoe and fry in a pan with a Tbsp of butter and 2 tbsps of Virgin Olive oil, squash a couple of cloves of garlic or sprinkle well with the new garlic powder. when the tomatoe is done, pour over your flat noodles and mix it up. You can also add some Italian ham to it as well for your protien. A side of chicken breast goes well with it.
> 
> . Now must to shopping. - Anne


Thanks Anne, this is right up my alley. 
The uncooked tomato sauce version is great in the Summer time also. Just pour a little garlic. oregano, and oil over the tomato and use it cold in the hot pasta for a great room temp dish.

I like your Avatar, mine was similar at first just because I like the idea of free flying birds and butterflies. You chose a perfect name for it. 
My Avatar now, is my dandy feline, Izzy. dandylion


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Just looked that site up. What a lot of designs for slippers. A friend is going into Johns Hopkins on Monday for a mastectomy, and I shall hurry to make her a pair. 
Sad case, she has done everything right all her life regarding her health: exercises, diets, doesn't smoke, or drink other than white wine with dinner sometimes. Mammogram two years ago showed nothing abnormal; Last year they found the cancerous lump, did tests and also found bone cancer. If anyone could, please say a prayer for her - her name is Corinne.



DorisT said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > i am looking for a very plain basic knit slipper pattern. it is for a man size 11 feet. any ideas or patterns out there? checked the search but never found anything really. thanks.
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > My mom said that it was a huge deal for Rhett to get to say the word "damn." I guess that is what started the ban on censorship. Sometimes I wish things were a little (lot) less explicit. We all know what happens when Rhett carries Scarlett upstairs and she awakens with a smile! I guess I'll be like Scarlett and think about that tomorrow! Good night!
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I think we are all very sick of it. Too bad that with all the decent words in the English language that they resort to that one.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Good morning-- please wish me luck-- off to run my first 5k in my training program. It's called the Bay Breezes and there will be hundreds of people there. I am sure they will save last place for me--haha. It begins in exactly one hour--


GOOD LUCK, needleme!!! I'm sure you'll do fine! Someplace it says that the first will be last and the last, first. So either way, you win! At least you're out there DOing something; I on the other hand, am sitting here on my fluffy duffer, which is getting 'fluffier' all the time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dndylion - whenever i lose my air i do exactly what you were talking about - in through the nose and out through pursed lips -it works every time. i also do it before i do my inhalers and the nebulizer. and you were right - it is a good exercise to do anytime even if you don't have lung problems. i do it a good bit during the day just as an exercise to keep my lungs moving as well as they can.

i might add that this exercise helps me go to sleep easier when i am restless.

sam

The breath technique was interesting, also: Everyday breath sequence: 
Breath in through the nose for a count of four; 
Hold breath for a count of 8, 
Exhale, blowing forcefully out of the mouth for a count of 8. 
Do this sequence four times every day to help calm the heart rate and other good things. 
Aagain, I was wondering if I should bring this up and you gave me the opportunity. dandylion[/quote]


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I am going to try to remember to do this at least once every day. dandylion


thewren said:


> dndylion - whenever i lose my air i do exactly what you were talking about - in through the nose and out through pursed lips -it works every time. i also do it before i do my inhalers and the nebulizer. and you were right - it is a good exercise to do anytime even if you don't have lung problems. i do it a good bit during the day just as an exercise to keep my lungs moving as well as they can.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm in on the tail end of this conversation because I haven't read to catch-up. Have to get ready to go monthly meeting. Just throwing in my two cents.

My Yoga breathing is in through the nose for a count of 4 and hold for 2, then out through lips OR nose, depending on ability, for count of 6. The tummy should expand when brathing in and shrink when breathing out. If I am having troube sleeping, I do this and mentally count so that I can't think about other things. It often works. I also use it at the Dr.s offices for shots and other things. It can certainly lower blood pressure, calm you AND is good for the lungs.... I do it all the time and never thought to do it before an inhaler. I just blow out first. DUH. .. Now that they all have that SAFE delivery system, can't tell if I'm getting anything to start with..... I"ll try it if I ever get another inhaler script.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sam

My sweet husband has been walking a mile every day since 2000...after his heart attack and quad by pass. He looks better now at 68 than he has ever looked...yummy. When I retired 6 years ago, I started walking with him...the only thing good results from my walking is my legs are stronger...the rest of me not so good. We walk every day no matter the temp...during the summer here in Phoenix we walk at 4:00 a.m. to beat the heat. It is also a good way to meet the neighbors. When he started walking he was the only one on the road...now we see many couples...walking seems to be the "in" thing these days. While out on our walks we see many desert critters...javelina, deer, rabbit (cotton tail and Jackrabbit), fox, quail, coyote, and different types of snakes. 

I guess what I'm saying is "walk a mile every day" it is good for your health...and it could make you look even yummier!

Anita (smiling)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dndylion - whenever i lose my air i do exactly what you were talking about - in through the nose and out through pursed lips -it works every time. i also do it before i do my inhalers and the nebulizer. and you were right - it is a good exercise to do anytime even if you don't have lung problems. i do it a good bit during the day just as an exercise to keep my lungs moving as well as they can.
> 
> i might add that this exercise helps me go to sleep easier when i am restless.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I do a relaxing deep breathing too. I dont know if it is exactly an eight count four count cycle but I do mine for about 10 minutes before I do my stretching fibermyalgia exercises. I also do this before I sleep for the night. It does seem to totally relax and destress the physcial body as well as cleanse the mind. I then go on to do a bit of meditation on the good things that have passed along my way. It seems that I dont need my puffers/inhalers as much since I started doing this a few years ago. You did right to bring this up dandylion! BTW, how is your kitten? she must be growing up and into more mischief!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just watching the Whitney Houston funeral on TV. She was a very loved person. The tributes are wonderful. May she rest in peace.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw gwtw when I was in highschool. I think they re-released it in remembrance of some anniversary - burning of Atlanta maybe? I guess I'm the only person alive who isn't anxious to watch it again. It was good, as I recall, but I just don't care to see it again. My all-time favorite movie is Casablanca but only in B&W. I like most of the Bogart movies.



Southern Gal said:


> now don't think ill of me, but.......... i have never watched GWTW. i know, i know, i can just hear the gasps, like i do when i realize folks have never seen To Kill a Mockingbird, my all time favorite film. don't know why i have not watched gwtw, i will have to one of these days. as a matter of fact i may drag out my "Mockingbird movie" and also the Bodyguard and get my fix of Gregory Peck and whitney and Kevin. ok, gonna tackle the bath rooms yukkkkkk


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Your little lady is lovely, Dandylion! I love her coloring. My grouchy old Boy has a white bib like that, too. He can look quite regal when he chooses, but much of the time he's just sprawled out, being totally undignified. LOL I wish I could get as relaxed as he seems to! 

I agree with you all on the breathing thing, as it helps me go to sleep as well. I just breathe slowly and count over and over and before I know it, I'm waking up. We should be walking more, though...

The errands got done; my car is now legal for the next two years. I still have to get to the eye doc, but I think I got everything else done, even went to the grocery for the ingredients for the tetrazzini I want to try tonight. If it turns out good, I'll post the link for you all later. 

Now it's off to work...and then knitting.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I've never heard of Dr. Weil promoting illegal drugs.

Another subject: I've never seen Star Wars!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, or good evening everyone! I enjoy reading the tea party. Sam, thanks for hosting this weekend. Your recipe sounds delightful. It is 7:44 am here and I think my husband will be delighted to have this for breakfast. I just happen to have all the ingredients. We are having a mild winter here too in the metro area of Kansas City. I planted tulip bulbs yesterday that are sprouting. It was 57 degrees yesterday. I know the tulip bulbs are supposed to be planted in the fall. It will be interesting to see what happens. My daffodils are already coming up. A very interesting winter indeed!!! Everyone enjoy your weekend!! ;0)


I think the reason for planting tulips in the fall is that they need cold to be able to bloom again. An alternative would be to them time in the refrigerator.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well, Thank you Doris for bringing up Dr Weil!
I'll have to check out more of his theories. Wholistic living seems to appeal to a lot of us. 
The breathing ritual seems to be a good one for both morning and night. 

And, isn't it great to hear neeterbug and so many other refer to their DHs in such loveing terms. So much more funthan running the other half down. You ar all the best, as we have all mentioned before!

Ir'a sunny Sat. here and all the dogs want to do is stay out and chase squirrels. They are such entertainment for me. (dog sitting for a friend) 

Ms. Izzy has so much personality she could keep me busy for hours so I won't bore you with that, but thanks for asking.
Let's just say that she is a God send to me and I thank her for not needing to go outside, every time I run home to check on her while I'm staying at my friend's house. 

Speaking of movies, I had Legally Blonde on for background noise and fun this morning. My favorite line is "like it's hard?" as Elle said when her boyfriend pompously asked her: "YOU, got into Law school?" 

Favorite line from GWTW is not really from the movie, but from Carroll Burnet's skit ------"Oh, I just saw it in the window, and had to have it." What a hoot! 

Keep having fun, Yall.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I saw gwtw when I was in highschool. I think they re-released it in remembrance of some anniversary - burning of Atlanta maybe? I guess I'm the only person alive who isn't anxious to watch it again. It was good, as I recall, but I just don't care to see it again. My all-time favorite movie is Casablanca but only in B&W. I like most of the Bogart movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I saw GWTW the second time around and once is plenty for me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I've never heard of Dr. Weil promoting illegal drugs.
> 
> Another subject: I've never seen Star Wars!


I did see articles out there showing he believes they have medical uses. Interesting...

I found out recently that my DP has never seen _The Lord of the Rings_. What's more interesting is that we have all three of them here in the house! Ha ha.

Dandylion, I loved Carol Burnett's show--she was a hoot. And Vicki Lawrence's character Mama, too. Did you ever see the spin off show they made with Mama's family?


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> For walking inside when the weather is bad I have some DVDs by woman named Leslie Sansome. They are Called Walk Away The Pounds. I need to go back to using mine again as today when I got on the scales I hit a new all time record high weight.
> Lisa


My mom is 88 and walks 5 miles a day inside her teeny apartment with these tapes. It helps her to control her blood pressure, and she looks terrific.
She started using the because the sidewalks in her neighborhood are rather uneven and her eyesight isn't very good. She was afraid of tripping and falling.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I've never heard of Dr. Weil promoting illegal drugs.
> 
> Another subject: I've never seen Star Wars!


Neither have I, but I've been on the Star Wars Simulator at Disney (Orlando) 4 times - forced on by elder son who was (is) a Star Wars fan.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning fellow KPers. Sam, thanks for hosting. You are doing a fab job.

Dave and the lads, hope you are having a bril time.

Sale escrow is closing this Wednesday. Purchase escrow should close mon. 2/27. House is 3/4 packed up. Mostly by my self. DD has started a business so she is too busy to help. Other DD doesn't want to assist.

I'm leaving all the glass - stemware, big cutglass bowls from my grandmother, mother's stuff from the 40's to the movers to pack up. Also all my signed and numbered glass from Sweden. Don't want any of that broken.

Finished the shredding - still have to pack up thegarage. Don't know what to do with skis, ski boots, stuff like that. Don't even know if I can donate that stuff.

Time to eat something. I'm not complaining - I've lost abt 5 lbs in the past few weeks - don't want to cook, or even eat. Just want to sleep and get all this done and be on to a new beginning. BUt I can't get anything done if I'm asleep.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I was online a little while back looking at a really spiffy box set of Gone With the Wind, and now I feel I need it badly. I had the book close to memorized by the time I was twelve, but never bought a tape or DVD of it. The time is right.


You will be disappointed in the movie, I think. I know I was. It took too many liberties with the book. I really don't like watching the movie after reading a book normally. They always change things and usually not for the better!
It is gorgeous here today although it is supposed to rain tonight. Sure hope it does as we are in a severe drought and really need the rain.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. Sam, thanks for hosting. You are doing a fab job.
> 
> Dave and the lads, hope you are having a bril time.
> 
> ...


Try Craig's list. It is active out there unlike here on the East coast. You can either sell or give away the ski equipment you don't want. I think you will find a home for it!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. Sam, thanks for hosting. You are doing a fab job.
> 
> Dave and the lads, hope you are having a bril time.
> 
> ...


Do you have rummage sales in your area. I get rid of odds and ends there. Or do you have freecycle? I bet a lot of people would like skis, etc. If you have freecycle in the area it's very easy to sign up.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dandylion, I liked Carol Burnett's version better than the original. She is such a funny lady - I think she could read my shopping list and have me in hysterics!

Sorlenna, Mama on the C.B. show was really funny, but there was just too much of her on the spin-off, I thought.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Good Morning Sam. This recipe is great. I got the same from a visiting friend and have made it several times since. It is a particularly good thing to make when one has overnight guests. Everyone can make their eggs with whatever ingredients are at hand. Thanks for reminding me of it so I can use it more often.

Carol


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> Rainy here in Texas,we need it bad, finishing up my 2nd sock,Or Wait is it my 1st. Cure for 2nd sock syndrome, my neighbor had a ht attack, so I ran over to help,as I was throwing curlers out,and my dh picked them up,following me,he was still conscious,thank god,so we made him comfortable while waiting a very long time for the ambulance!
> 8 cute guys came in,smiled at me with my hair half in curlers,ha,the fireman,then the ambulance came,I took the screaming grandchildren to my house.
> It took an hour to get to the hospital,an accident fatalitie on the way blocked traffic,a prominent physician and his dog were killed,do sad,say he might of had a ht attack too.
> I went back up to my bed to finish my sock,but my kitten had pulled it off the needles,and was playing with the yarn and sock! Took me all nite to fix,next morning I realized all I had all nite was a glass of wine,..those eggs sound great!


Hey, I have a cat like that, her name is freddie!!!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, this is all new to me. Been on here (KP) awhile but not the "Tea Party". What fun hearing about everyone and getting to know each other. I think you are doing a great job Sam - I rec'd that recipe from a Navy cook in South Korea and it is a fav. best thing is you can change the ingredients and come up with so many varieties.
It is cold and snowy up here in London, Ontario, Cda, but we have had a mild, yukky, rainy winter that never was so far. We need the deep cold here to kill the sand fleas and other critters that cause havoc for our animals in the spring.

Working on a pair of socks I started in Nov....and I refuse to give up. The farthest I got was almost to the toe of the first one. It is a very slippery, very thin Bamboo and it is splitting like crazy. Never gave up or let yarn beat me before so you may be hearing about these still going on at 
Christmas, BUT they will get done. Lots of other stuff on needles and hooks as well, a cabled sweater I am knitting for my sister, baby things for friends and charity, etc.

Keep warm/cool wherever you are out there my friends. I am going to have to get up very early in the night to start reading this so I don't have 13 pages to catch up on. What time do you get it jinx? We are both in either the same time zone or one over. I am EST.

Later everyone, enjoy your weekend and be safe !!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> now don't think ill of me, but.......... i have never watched GWTW. i know, i know, i can just hear the gasps, like i do when i realize folks have never seen To Kill a Mockingbird, my all time favorite film. don't know why i have not watched gwtw, i will have to one of these days. as a matter of fact i may drag out my "Mockingbird movie" and also the Bodyguard and get my fix of Gregory Peck and whitney and Kevin. ok, gonna tackle the bath rooms yukkkkkk


speaking of kevin.... dances with wolves.....


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

It's nearly 2:00 in the afternoon here in Illinois (CST). I'm just catching up on the posts while watching the Blackhawks game. Sam, don't know if you're a hockey fan, but the Hawks are leading the Columbus Blue Jackets 4-1 going into the 3rd period. 

Enjoy the rest of the afternoon, evening or what ever time it is in your location. See you all later tonight if I don't head off to the movies. Want to see The Woman in Black with Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > now don't think ill of me, but.......... i have never watched GWTW. i know, i know, i can just hear the gasps, like i do when i realize folks have never seen To Kill a Mockingbird, my all time favorite film. don't know why i have not watched gwtw, i will have to one of these days. as a matter of fact i may drag out my "Mockingbird movie" and also the Bodyguard and get my fix of Gregory Peck and whitney and Kevin. ok, gonna tackle the bath rooms yukkkkkk
> ...


one of my favorites, as well!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of Dr. Weil promoting illegal drugs.
> ...


I was just reading up on Dr. Weil, and it seems he would advocate Ecstasy if it were not illegal. Studies are being done on it now as a possible help for people with PTSD. That would be a great thing.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom,

Look up Patons site. I am still using theirs. Basically, put on # of St to go around widest part of his foot - should be multiple of 3 .plus 2. Divide original amt by 3, use 2 extra stitches to form edge of sole. lst row: knit til you get to first of extra sts. and purl it. Knit to 2nd extra st and purl it. knit remainder. 2nd row: knit all sts. Keep doing these 2 rows until you reach 2/3 of the length of his foot, then start k 1, p 1 ribbing until almost the end of toe length. k 2 tog all around once or twice and pull thread through sts into a tight circle. Sew up ribbing and maybe a little of the knitting, and then sew up back where two sides 
join. At this time if you want, you can pick up sts and knit a cuff. or leave as is. Simplest and greatest slippers I ever found. Jan


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver,
My phlebotomist daughter says to try drinking a lot of water before any blood draw. It hydrates you and your veins are easier to do. She is a star at drawing blood.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning-- please wish me luck-- off to run my first 5k in my training program. It's called the Bay Breezes and there will be hundreds of people there. I am sure they will save last place for me--haha. It begins in exactly one hour--
> ...


Thanks, siouxann-- I did OK-- finished 288th in 38:27. I even got a cute medal at the end! Now I can sit on my fluffy duffer and knit for the rest of the weekend!! :lol:


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> Oh things have to get better,going to Maui,next week for nieces wedding,yeah!


O, lucky you! Hawaii!! What a thoughtful niece to plan her wedding in Hawaii!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wannabear - i should send my grandson to your house - he eats, breaths and sleeps star wars. i truly believe he could recite word for word the six movies. he has reads lots and lots of books from stasr wars. in short - he is a star wars nut.

i've seen all six movies - once was enough.

sam



wannabear said:


> I've never heard of Dr. Weil promoting illegal drugs.
> 
> Another subject: I've never seen Star Wars!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Well, Thank you Doris for bringing up Dr Weil!
> I'll have to check out more of his theories. Wholistic living seems to appeal to a lot of us.
> The breathing ritual seems to be a good one for both morning and night.
> 
> ...


Absolutely loved Carol Burnett-- yes, that was one of the best lines of the best skit ever!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i thought the curtain rod across the shoulders was priceless also. i don't think there is anyone in carol burnetts league.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of Dr. Weil promoting illegal drugs.
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Needleme said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


That's great, needleme! You now have a "Personal Best" for the 5k.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - thank you so much for the information on leslie sansome. this could help me during the winter months when i don't want to go outside.

sam



kathy320 said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > For walking inside when the weather is bad I have some DVDs by woman named Leslie Sansome. They are Called Walk Away The Pounds. I need to go back to using mine again as today when I got on the scales I hit a new all time record high weight.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm back, and yes, Mama's Family was fun and I enjoyed the daughter in law the most, and I agree with someone's comment that there is no equal for Carol Burnett.

I, also am into this season's Downton Abbey, and a friend is bringing some of her DVD's of last season to give me a little more history of the characters. It was easy to pick up without watching last season, but I will enjoy the story and the scenery of the first series. Love, English, period pieces. I understand they are able to use the house and furniture as it is today for most of the home scenes. I'm repeating my friend on that, so if it's not correct I like the thought anyway


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > [You are right. We were told in a class for nutrition, etc. at the Cancer Center not to use plastic containers. I'm not sure that the objectionable ingredient is also in the type of plastic used in the bags though...
> ...


DR Weil was just on tv yesterday, Doris, and he was so full of good tips on wellbeing. I like the one about listing the little things one is grateful for everyday, as it will give us a head start in fighting depression.

The breath technique was interesting, also: Everyday breath sequence: 
Breath in through the nose for a count of four; 
Hold breath for a count of 8, 
Exhale, blowing forcefully out of the mouth for a count of 8. 
Do this sequence four times every day to help calm the heart rate and other good things. 
Aagain, I was wondering if I should bring this up and you gave me the opportunity. dandylion[/quote]

Sue, I think Dr. Weil's advice on "everything" is good!! I use that breathing routine when I go to bed sometimes if I feel tense and think I'll have a problem falling asleep. It works! At one time, for some reason, I'd get very nervous when we'd fly and would hyperventilate. The breathing technique worked then, too.

I have 3 or 4 of his books; if you google, you can probably find the titles for them. Did he also mention buying flowers for yourself once a week? My DD does that for herself.

He graduated from Harvard but after graduation he traveled the world learning healing methods from many different cultures. Very smart man! He has lots of good recipes on his website, too.

I've tried to follow a lot of his advice except the steam baths -- I can't stand to breathe in moist air!!

BTW, which show was he on?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dori - you could probably take it to goodwill - you could also see if there was a used sports equipment store close by that would buy it from you.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> Don't know what to do with skis, ski boots, stuff like that. Don't even know if I can donate that stuff.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Have to agree with you all. The Carol Burnette show was the best thing on tv for a long time. It is far better than anything else that was on or is on.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Thanks, KatyNora!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sam prayers are on the way! While everyone is in the process of sending prayer I would like some sent over in this direction as well. I just found out Monday that a co-worker that I have worked with for over 30 years has pancreatic cancer and it has spread to her liver and kidney. I made her a prayer shawl on Wednesday evening and gave it to her on Thursday as her first chemo treatment was yesterday (Friday). She loved the shawl but she could sure use the extra prayers!
> Thank you all in advance! You are the most amazing people I have ever known! Forgot to tell you her name is Elaine. Thanks again!
> Sandy


Sandy, prayers are on the way. Going to Mass this afternoon at 5 PM and will pray for all the KP friends of friends who are ailing. I guess I don't need to tell you that when cancer reaches the liver, the outlook is not very good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

janette777 - welcome to the tea party - we love it when new people join - join in often - even inroduce a new thread and if you have any favorite receipts we knitters love to eat - we even knit while we wait for the food to cook.

sam



janette777 said:


> Hi, this is all new to me. Been on here (KP) awhile but not the "Tea Party". What fun hearing about everyone and getting to know each other. I think you are doing a great job Sam - I rec'd that recipe from a Navy cook in South Korea and it is a fav. best thing is you can change the ingredients and come up with so many varieties.
> It is cold and snowy up here in London, Ontario, Cda, but we have had a mild, yukky, rainy winter that never was so far. We need the deep cold here to kill the sand fleas and other critters that cause havoc for our animals in the spring.
> 
> Working on a pair of socks I started in Nov....and I refuse to give up. The farthest I got was almost to the toe of the first one. It is a very slippery, very thin Bamboo and it is splitting like crazy. Never gave up or let yarn beat me before so you may be hearing about these still going on at
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> wannabear - i should send my grandson to your house - he eats, breaths and sleeps star wars. i truly believe he could recite word for word the six movies. he has reads lots and lots of books from stasr wars. in short - he is a star wars nut.
> 
> i've seen all six movies - once was enough.
> 
> ...


My kids owned all the Star Wars movies, but I never sat down and watched any part of them. I'd catch a few words as I went through the room. Way too much time to sit and watch movies now. You go ahead and send me that boy and a couple of his friends. Liven the place up.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> Oh things have to get better,going to Maui,next week for nieces wedding,yeah!


Wish I could join you! We've been to 3 of the Hawaiian Islands, but missed Maui. I hear good things about it. Have fun!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Have to agree with you all. The Carol Burnette show was the best thing on tv for a long time. It is far better than anything else that was on or is on.


Harvey and Tim were just the best combination.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris, I agree with you about steam baths, but the thing I can't stand is a sauna. I can't say who it was, but someone said that sitting in a sauna is just like beating your head against a wall. It feels so good when you stop!!!!
I totally agree. dandylion/sue


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone. It's sunny and 35F pushing its way to 40F by the shores of Lake Superior. I'm glad it's above freezing and not below. I'm leaving shortly to head down to the lake to watch my adopted daughter (the family adopted me) jump into the lake to raise money for the Special Olymics Polar Plunge. I admire her courage. Because of our mild winter there's no ice on the lake this year, so it may not be as brutal as usual. My knitting will have to wait until I get home in time to listen to Garrison Keiler's Prairie Home Companion on public radio. He's broadcasting the program in Duluth and I would love to be there, but I have to avoid perfume and can no longer go to such events.
My in-laws cousins (who have also adoped me) get together to celebrate birthdays. One get together included an omelet makings buffet set up so everyone could make their own bag omelets. I've read about the plastic issue and fixed mine in a pan. The bag omelets were greatly enjoyed.
I will send out prayers as requested as well as any others that come along.
I hope each and every one of you is enjoying the day. I'll check in later. Thanks Sam. The tea party is another smashing success.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have 3 or 4 of his books; if you google, you can probably find the titles for them. Did he also mention buying flowers for yourself once a week? My DD does that for herself.


I don't do flowers...I prefer to see them alive, but maybe we here at KP could buy knitting supplies for ourselves instead! :mrgreen:


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Sam,
Totally enjoyed all the posts and different thoughts. Where else can you get recipes, share problems, tell fun stories,brag about accomplishments, moan about anythin, see silly jokes and ask and give prayers?? All in a G rated atmosphere? I Love It!

I keep a notepad open on computer so I can take down websites to visit, prayers requests to pray about all week and new and nifty ideas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrulations needleme - i think that is a great time - i'd still be on the first k of the race. now you have a goal to work toward.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we haven't heard from myfanwy yet this weekend - has anyone else heard from her? 

sam

also - has anyone heard from maelinde? i thought the last we heard from her she said she was getting some better.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I've never heard of Dr. Weil promoting illegal drugs.
> 
> Another subject: I've never seen Star Wars!


I agree with you re Dr. Weil! I have a couple of his books and there's no mention of it. Maybe he's getting senile?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sam, Did you know that the famous Bob Macky (sp) was the costume designer for that and the other costumes on the Carole Burnette show? That cracks me up for some reason  

Doris, Dr Weil was on the Dr Oz show. I've never watched that show until this week and have had lots of time to watch tv. (Very Big HDTV tv here) fun! I'm now hooked and will be recording DR OZ now


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Needleme, keep that up and you won't have any fluffy duffer!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> we haven't heard from myfanwy yet this weekend - has anyone else heard from her?
> 
> sam
> 
> also - has anyone heard from maelinde? i thought the last we heard from her she said she was getting some better.


Sam, I think she was going back to the doctor for another round of treatment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Needleme, keep that up and you won't have any fluffy duffer!


 :thumbup: Agreed--quite an accomplishment!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sam, Did you know that the famous Bob Macky (sp) was the costume designer for that and the other costumes on the Carole Burnette show? That cracks me up for some reason
> 
> Doris, Dr Weil was on the Dr Oz show. I've never watched that show until this week and have had lots of time to watch tv. (Very Big HDTV tv here) fun! I'm now hooked and will be recording DR OZ now


Sue, I'm going to have to start watching Dr. Oz again --I keep forgetting. My DD mentioned that he's starting some kind of new diet and she wants to get in on it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, Did you know that the famous Bob Macky (sp) was the costume designer for that and the other costumes on the Carole Burnette show? That cracks me up for some reason
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm not worried 



DorisT said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The compound *bisphenol A* is the negative component of plastics, inparticular it is the component that makes plastic hard. It is harmful to the human body. It has been banned from baby bottles and other baby food containers here in Canada. I wont go into the harmful effects that it has on the body as it is too lengthy and detailed. I have done a lot of research into this chemical and it is best summed up in wikileaks. When heat is used to warm up food in hard plastic containers, then more of the chemical is released into the food. I do not know if the same is said for plastic bags (such as mentioned by Sam for making these handy omlets) as it is used in hard plastics.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A
I dont know about other countries but there are many more things that are found here in Canada in containers other than hard plastic and the cans. The lining of the inside of canned foods is very full of bisphenol A. A lot more glass containers, plastic containers (without the bisphenol A), and frozen foods can be found in our grocery stores.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> dori - you could probably take it to goodwill - you could also see if there was a used sports equipment store close by that would buy it from you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> Good morning  good evening and good night  think I have covered everyone. I dont have a dart board  will leave that up to dave. I do know it is dinner time here in northwest ohio and tea time in san Francisco (I think).
> 
> Dave and Richie are busy this weekend and dave has asked me to again to host the tea party  which I do enjoy. So you will need to put up with me this weekend  Im sure we will hear from dave off and on.
> 
> ...


Quite late getting here. It's 4:18 pm and I have just finished watching Whitney Houston be put to rest. How many tears? I loved her voice. Late last night, her film, 'The Preacher's Wife', was on, so I stayed up late to view it. Oh, I will miss her!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Good morning-- please wish me luck-- off to run my first 5k in my training program. It's called the Bay Breezes and there will be hundreds of people there. I am sure they will save last place for me--haha. It begins in exactly one hour--


good luck on your five. doesn't matter where you place as long as you do your best you will be proud of yourself :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning-- please wish me luck-- off to run my first 5k in my training program. It's called the Bay Breezes and there will be hundreds of people there. I am sure they will save last place for me--haha. It begins in exactly one hour--
> ...


ooops, your 5k run.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

We are starting our second week in Orlando, Fla. Made a dish cloth on the trip down. Found a heart pattern.With it being Valentine's Day I had tomakeone.I used bouce yarn which was a challenge. I should have used jarger needles. I will be making a "potato chip" scarf for a friend on the trip home.

I plan to givethe omelet a try.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we haven't heard from myfanwy yet this weekend - has anyone else heard from her?
> 
> sam
> 
> also - has anyone heard from maelinde? i thought the last we heard from her she said she was getting some better.


I haven't seen either one on yet.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello, Sam. I've never attended a Tea Patrty with you being the host. I can see that you are defintely up to the task. This omlet is my kind - no fuss, no muss. Ty so much.

It's warm and sunny here in So. Ca. We did have a couple of days of wind and rain, but it left three days ago, left a little drizzle now and then, then it turned into beautiful clouds and sunshine. I've even sat outside on the patio to knit and "soak up some rays" as the saying goes. 

I had a good laugh with my son and grandson a few minutes ago. I went out to the l.room and announced "blueberries, blueberries, blueberries!!! I read on a medical site that blueberries can help reverse brain damage!" My dear S and GS laughed and said at the same time - " The last ones you ate didn't seem to help you." Groan. I had a good laugh with them - 'tis so true.

Hope you are all well and have a good restful weekend and a good week.
Wynnona


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> wannabear - i should send my grandson to your house - he eats, breaths and sleeps star wars. i truly believe he could recite word for word the six movies. he has reads lots and lots of books from stasr wars. in short - he is a star wars nut.
> 
> i've seen all six movies - once was enough.
> 
> ...


my husband and son are crazy about star wars, i like it but not to their extent though. lol. have seen them all so many times i think i too could recite most of the dialogue. but i have fond memories from childhood. going to the movie theatre to watch it, when it first came out. :thumbup:


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Will send prayers for all. If any others post needing them, be sure I will send for them as well.
> 
> Our sunshine has disappeared. It's cloudy with a breeze blowing, now. Off to lunch with my parents and cousin.


I'm holding you all in prayer. Please also add my newest, youngest teacher's family; her mom died last night.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Sam. You welcomed me to another sunny day here in Southern California. That recipe is the most unique I have ever seen. Why didn't I ever hear of such a thing. I am going to give it a try. Hope I have strong enough plastic bags. Healthwise, no oils, no frying, no pans to wash. Clever. 
Thanks for hosting today. 
Karen


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Well, Thank you Doris for bringing up Dr Weil!
> I'll have to check out more of his theories. Wholistic living seems to appeal to a lot of us.
> The breathing ritual seems to be a good one for both morning and night.
> 
> ...


It IS good to hear folks referring lovingly to their spouses. I can get through the hardest things, knowing DH has my back.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Needleme, keep that up and you won't have any fluffy duffer!


I am in no immediate danger of losing my fluffy duffer!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


Thanks, gagesmom! It was actually fun!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrulations needleme - i think that is a great time - i'd still be on the first k of the race. now you have a goal to work toward.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, Sam!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sam, Did you know that the famous Bob Macky (sp) was the costume designer for that and the other costumes on the Carole Burnette show? That cracks me up for some reason
> 
> Doris, Dr Weil was on the Dr Oz show. I've never watched that show until this week and have had lots of time to watch tv. (Very Big HDTV tv here) fun! I'm now hooked and will be recording DR OZ now


I think the sketch was Mackie's idea too.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dori - you could probably take it to goodwill - you could also see if there was a used sports equipment store close by that would buy it from you.
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info re boiling plastic bags. I have a fold over type plastic to doing about the same thing in the microwave. Found I wasn't too happy with the results. 
Guess we better use out trusty skillets. 
Glad you are so informed. 
Karen


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

He says he wants to go get grilled chicken for supper, so I guess I'll be trying out that recipe another day. But I'm glad I don't have to cook! 

Off to knit...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > now don't think ill of me, but.......... i have never watched GWTW. i know, i know, i can just hear the gasps, like i do when i realize folks have never seen To Kill a Mockingbird, my all time favorite film. don't know why i have not watched gwtw, i will have to one of these days. as a matter of fact i may drag out my "Mockingbird movie" and also the Bodyguard and get my fix of Gregory Peck and whitney and Kevin. ok, gonna tackle the bath rooms yukkkkkk
> ...


My DH watches Dances With Wolves over and over again. He almost has it memorized. We have both the VHS and the DVD.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Went to get infusion of Reclast yesterday... Thrilled to be done with that medication for the YEAR but she couldn't get into vein at wrist and I have a hematoma that looks like I was stung by a GIGANTIC bee. The actual spot that worked in elbow is still sore. She said that my veins had calcified a little and toughened up from the chemo. That's OK but they are already so small and deep that they have to use a extra small needle. Sure hope I don't ever get super sick......../quote]
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Was just checking on my plants and look what I found on one of the pepper plants. How exciting.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My mom said that it was a huge deal for Rhett to get to say the word "damn." I guess that is what started the ban on censorship. Sometimes I wish things were a little (lot) less explicit. We all know what happens when Rhett carries Scarlett upstairs and she awakens with a smile! I guess I'll be like Scarlett and think about that tomorrow! Good night!


I always believed that THIS time when I watched it, Scarlet would know she loved him, and then there could be a 'Gone II'. Ha But I saw her in several other movies, and she was never as good as in the Scarlet role. Clark and Olivia were totally different!! Who can forget 'Snakepit'!!!???


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Had a beautiful springlike day here in NC today, but the forecast for the next couple of days is, "Winter has returned". I spent some time in the back yard and saw so many of the bulbs that shouldn't be showing already up about 5"...we have daffodils blooming and I can see buds on the dogwoods and Japanese maples. If we get a freeze we'll lose the blooms for this year.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

SANDY14 said:


> Am definitely going to make this and am passing on to my daughter--she adopted 4 children and now that they are growing (14, 13, 11 and 5) she is always looking for quick recipes! One question, what brand of freezer bag or are they all HEAT RESISTANT? Thanks Sandy 14


Sandy, I have a young friend who has 2 natural children, and 8 adopted children. She and her husband just returned from Africa where they plan on adopting the brother of one of the children they already have...when she learned she is pregnant!!!!! There will be 12. When she was a little girl, she would tell me "I am a lonely (meaning only)child, and when I grow up I will have more children than your Momma', who had 11 children.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Sam,
I'm Kelli, Jassy on line from the southern Oregon coast. I'm looking forward to trying your omelet in bag !! I do like easy when it comes to cooking. LOL 
I'm knitting a pink wool scarf for a friend and when that's done I will do a hat for myself, first one. I enjoy doing dishcloths they make great tuck in gifts. I use the cotton yarn peaches and cream. It comes in so many wonderful colors. I have a easy fun pattern that I use.
Well I must let you go, I'm off to my nephew's basketball game. 
Bye,
Kelli


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Needleme said:



> Good morning-- please wish me luck-- off to run my first 5k in my training program. It's called the Bay Breezes and there will be hundreds of people there. I am sure they will save last place for me--haha. It begins in exactly one hour--


I hope you did well!
I used to get the greatest 'high' running. 
I loved it!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, Tommy Lee Jones is such a hunkie. I watch anything he is in. I clipped that omelet recipe, will use it tomorrow.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

mammaluki said:


> :roll: this sounds like so much fun wish I could be there but I live on Cape Cod Mass and hope someday you guys will come here for a lobster fest and clam chowdah xxox


Thank you for the invitation mammaluki. I really enjoy watching food shows that combine the history of the food and travel. My husband and I would love to do a food safari around the world. I will be adding Cape Cod Mass to the ever growing list.

LesleighAnne


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Since we're talking about GWTW, here is an interesting biography of Vivien Leigh. She did a pretty good Southern accent since she was British!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000046/bio


Only one of those things i didn't know.
That she and Maureen Osullivan were school chums when they were children. Maureen is one of my faves!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dr. Andrew Weil also is a strong advocate for the use of illegal psychedelic drugs. He promotes the date drug Ecstacy. He promotes the daily use of the psychedelic drug magic mushrooms. At the same time he promotes basic vegetables and fruits and fish as the main part of anyone's diet. There definitely is a conflict of interest where his viewpoints are concerned. I do think that we just have to approach everything with a degree of common sense and do what is right for each of us where our health is concerned.
> 
> I do know that where Dr. Weil's Anti-Inflammatory diet is concerned, I do basically follow that for my arthritis and my fibermyalgia. I do know that it has made a difference in my own feeling of well-being. Having said that, as with everything, I did modify it a little to suit my own specific needs, and I did take it to my doctor to check out. He did say that it was a good diet for me but to also cut out the night shade family foods in it as these run counter active to the fibermyalgia.


Dr Don Colbert is my favorite!
Lots of natural ways of healing.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning-- please wish me luck-- off to run my first 5k in my training program. It's called the Bay Breezes and there will be hundreds of people there. I am sure they will save last place for me--haha. It begins in exactly one hour--
> ...


Dear Siouxanne, you are quoting the greatest book of all...the Bible...Matthew 19:30 !


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Needle me best of luck and good on you. I am jogging again and would love to try a 5K but am too slow maybe a 17 or 18 min. Mile. I did jog 70 min. For my 70th bday in Dec. Going to weight watchers to try and loose 40-50 lbs. Then will revisit entering 5K.
I walk at least an hour a day as I have a young Doberman and live on the desert so no excuse not to unless winds horrific.
Joy


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of Dr. Weil promoting illegal drugs.
> ...


The absolutely funniest thing I ever saw on TV, was when Carol Burnett is coming down the steps as Scarlet with the drapes on her shoulders. I tell you our whole family fell out in the floor laughing hysterically!!! She was a scream!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, will the pups be labradoodles again this time?


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> I think we did the eggs in a bag thing at Girl Scout camp with the kids. We boiled the water and the kids put in the bag what they wanted in their omlette. Great for camping!!


I gave a recipe similar to this to my daughter several years ago. I got it from a Quilting Newsletter. She also used it when they camped. She prepped the veggies before leaving home. Made breakfast easy. She took a permanent marker and had everyone put their name on the bag, so it was easy to keep track of. She has also used it a couple of times in the morning after a sleepover slumber party for her daughter's friends. It's kind of amazing when those perfect omelets just roll out of the bags.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i definately need to try this. my hubby loves omelets and i am no good at cooking them on the stove. maybe i will surprise him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Dreamweaver,
> My phlebotomist daughter says to try drinking a lot of water before any blood draw. It hydrates you and your veins are easier to do. She is a star at drawing blood.


Thanks, my daughter always does and tells me to do the same. I do, but need to force even more.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

off to rummage through the cupboards to find something for supper. may just be one of those kraft dinner kinda nights. plus i received a pm with a slipper pattern i am gonna try tonight. check in later. by the way what is the movie tonight? lol. we must have all been sleepy this morning after watching gwtw lastnight. i might dig out of the cupboard the wizard of oz. one of my absolute faves since i was a girl.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Doris, I agree with you about steam baths, but the thing I can't stand is a sauna. I can't say who it was, but someone said that sitting in a sauna is just like beating your head against a wall. It feels so good when you stop!!!!
> I totally agree. dandylion/sue


You know, Sue, we agree on so many things, I think we were twins, but separated at birth. But that wouldn't account for the age difference now, would it? :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> off to rummage through the cupboards to find something for supper. may just be one of those kraft dinner kinda nights. plus i received a pm with a slipper pattern i am gonna try tonight. check in later. by the way what is the movie tonight? lol. we must have all been sleepy this morning after watching gwtw lastnight. i might dig out of the cupboard the wizard of oz. one of my absolute faves since i was a girl.


I think my most favorite movie is Sound of Music!! I finally gave my copy of the VHS to my younger son so my GD could enjoy it. Then I found out they gave it away when they gave away their VCR. I was so upset that he gave me the DVD. Then he talked us into giving away our VCR. Now I need to get rid of all the VHS tapes we had. Fortunately, our library takes them and sells them.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone know of a good afghan yarn, reasonably priced in chartreuse? My niece has put in a request. It is not the usual color but will go well in her newly redone living room. I checked Encore, no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Sam, I always enjoy ycur lead! You were hosting when I joined, and were so welcoming. I enjoy Dave as well, of course.
We are having a good long President's weekend on the eastern side of WA. It snowed beautifully last night. Is warmer today so it all is melting but still beautiful. 
Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend too!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone know of a good afghan yarn, reasonably priced in chartreuse? My niece has put in a request. It is not the usual color but will go well in her newly redone living room. I checked Encore, no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Sam, I always enjoy ycur lead! You were hosting when I joined, and were so welcoming. I enjoy Dave as well, of course.
We are having a good long President's weekend on the eastern side of WA. It snowed beautifully last night. Is warmer today so it all is melting but still beautiful. 
Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend too!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Had a beautiful springlike day here in NC today, but the forecast for the next couple of days is, "Winter has returned". I spent some time in the back yard and saw so many of the bulbs that shouldn't be showing already up about 5"...we have daffodils blooming and I can see buds on the dogwoods and Japanese maples. If we get a freeze we'll lose the blooms for this year.


We live farther North than you and we saw two robins this afternoon, a sure sign of Spring. The weatherman is predicting a possible snow storm tomorrow, the trucks were spraying our street with a de-icing solution (or something). The poor robins will have to head South again. Also, saw a sparrow land on my evergreen Christmas wreath hanging on the front of the house that I don't have the heart to throw away. I hope they don't make a nest in it or else I'll have to leave it up till next Fall!! :thumbdown:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Anyone know of a good afghan yarn, reasonably priced in chartreuse? My niece has put in a request. It is not the usual color but will go well in her newly redone living room. I checked Encore, no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Sam, I always enjoy ycur lead! You were hosting when I joined, and were so welcoming. I enjoy Dave as well, of course.
> We are having a good long President's weekend on the eastern side of WA. It snowed beautifully last night. Is warmer today so it all is melting but still beautiful.
> Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend too!


Have you checked Vanna's Choice? She has some wonderful colors,


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I will pray for all your friends and loved ones too that God will bless them and give them the healing that they need. I will also pray for all you kind and compassionate KPr's who are on this site tonight asking for those prayers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Took a nap today. It was rainy and that kind of day. Even the dogs napped with me! I am getting inspired to start walking again. I keep procrastinating! I know that it would be good for me, and if I walked the dog, good for him. I can't run, due to knee replacement, but I can walk fast. Just need to get off my butt!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > off to rummage through the cupboards to find something for supper. may just be one of those kraft dinner kinda nights. plus i received a pm with a slipper pattern i am gonna try tonight. check in later. by the way what is the movie tonight? lol. we must have all been sleepy this morning after watching gwtw lastnight. i might dig out of the cupboard the wizard of oz. one of my absolute faves since i was a girl.
> ...


oh ya, i have to wait til my son goes to bed but i have that one to in the cupboard. maybe the sound of music tonight and wizard of oz tomorrow night. i have alot of the older movies or classics on vhs. want to get them all on dvd sooner or later though.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Well it is early even here in Lakeland and I did not get any knitting done today as it was my daylily meeting day. Spent the day with other daylily lovers and had good conversation and a slide show of pictures of meetings of past years parties and shows. We have an annual flower show on the first Sat in May every year. We show flowers that we grow and they are judged and ribbons are awarded and prizes given for Best In Show and other awards that the American Hemerocallis Society gives for show winners of that particular award.
Last year I won a blue ribbon for the first time under my name only. Usually I don't have blooms in time for the show and a friend will say come raid her garden. We put both of our names on the tags and she takes her pick of the ribbons we win. I had won red and yellow ribbons in the past but finally got a blue ribbon. I was so happy . I hope I have flowers to enter in this years show.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

daylily dawn that is such a beautiful flower. no wonder you got the blue ribbon, looks like a burst of sunshine


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

I love daylilies!!! I have quite a few, but i've never seen any like yours!!! BEAUTIFUL>>>>>


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

4 days to go and so much more to pack. Just taking a little break.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jassy - welcome to the tea party - please join in often - we love hearing from new people - you could even share a favorite receipt if you've half a mind - we are as good at eating as we are at knitting.

sam


jassy said:


> Hi Sam,
> I'm Kelli, Jassy on line from the southern Oregon coast. I'm looking forward to trying your omelet in bag !! I do like easy when it comes to cooking. LOL
> I'm knitting a pink wool scarf for a friend and when that's done I will do a hat for myself, first one. I enjoy doing dishcloths they make great tuck in gifts. I use the cotton yarn peaches and cream. It comes in so many wonderful colors. I have a easy fun pattern that I use.
> Well I must let you go, I'm off to my nephew's basketball game.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure that sounded right - half a mind - guess i should have just said - if you want to.

sam



thewren said:


> jassy - welcome to the tea party - please join in often - we love hearing from new people - you could even share a favorite receipt if you've half a mind - we are as good at eating as we are at knitting.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes they will doris - and by the look of her we may have more than two this time.

sam



DorisT said:


> Sam, will the pups be labradoodles again this time?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just had a delightful time - watched "north by northwest" one of my all time favorite movies - gene kelly as dapper as ever - iva marie saint in heel climing down the faces at mt rushmore - talk about melodramatic. lol but it is a wonderful movie - loved the cars. 57 chevy - cadilac - buick. too wonderful.

sam


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there everyone. It's been a hard week for me here; my officemate passed away after a short fight with cancer and the funeral was today. I really miss her but know she is in a better place now. I can't express how much this site has helped me this week, and getting my lovely swap package gave me new distraction. Thank you all for your fun chatter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great movie, Sam.... Isn't that Cary Grant? Back then women could do ANYTHING in heels. Now, they can hardly walk in them...... The skirt is the tricky part of the climb... Dad worked for GM. I think we owned most of those cars and the Caddy was fire engine red with an Uga horn.

More puppies in time for the Tea Party next week.... YEAH...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

No money off the Brinks trucks they come back to the garage at night & the boys wash them once a week.
Lisa


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Took a nap today. It was rainy and that kind of day. Even the dogs napped with me! I am getting inspired to start walking again. I keep procrastinating! I know that it would be good for me, and if I walked the dog, good for him. I can't run, due to knee replacement, but I can walk fast. Just need to get off my butt!


We could meet up and hold each other accountable. My friend got a job walking a dog 3-4 times a week. Nothing like earning yarn money while doing your exercising. I was thinking of renting the darling dog at the end of the block. She is a FAST, FAST pacer though. Don't know if I could keep up.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DollieD said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Since we're talking about GWTW, here is an interesting biography of Vivien Leigh. She did a pretty good Southern accent since she was British!
> ...


Might you be thinking of Maureen O'Hara rather than O'Sullivan as a favorite?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Well it is early even here in Lakeland and I did not get any knitting done today as it was my daylily meeting day. Spent the day with other daylily lovers and had good conversation and a slide show of pictures of meetings of past years parties and shows. We have an annual flower show on the first Sat in May every year. We show flowers that we grow and they are judged and ribbons are awarded and prizes given for Best In Show and other awards that the American Hemerocallis Society gives for show winners of that particular award.
> Last year I won a blue ribbon for the first time under my name only. Usually I don't have blooms in time for the show and a friend will say come raid her garden. We put both of our names on the tags and she takes her pick of the ribbons we win. I had won red and yellow ribbons in the past but finally got a blue ribbon. I was so happy . I hope I have flowers to enter in this years show.


My Day Lilies look NOTHING like that. Love the color. Does it have a name? The edge looks ruffled too. GORGEOUS.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, if we're doing The Sound of Music, I have that one on dvd. I don't have The Wizard of Oz unfortunately, but I can run to the library tomorrow and get it. lol
I'm watch Harry Potter and The Sorcerers Stone right now since it's downloaded on my Itunes and already on the computer. 
North by Northwest is a great one too I love anything Cary Grant, he and Gene Kelly are two of my absolute faves.
I may need to watch Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I am going to write a Dr Suess book on "I do not like Doctors! No siree!"!


He did write a book called _ You're Only Old Once! A Book for Obsolete Children _ that is definitely for adults.



Jilze said:


> Anyone know of a good afghan yarn, reasonably priced in chartreuse? My niece has put in a request. It is not the usual color but will go well in her newly redone living room.


There's a new line called Waverly that has some very nice colors like that--made by Bernat. I saw it online.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

My a lengthy tea party this week. Praying that all goes well for those who are ill. This time of year is always fraught with danger among the seniors and the newly born in particular. I live near a fire station and have been hearing and seeing sirens in the neighborhood both day and night recently. Stay really well hydrated for all those with respiratory problems and with heart problems as this time of year the blood thickens making heart attacks and strokes prevalent and respiratory problems require thinning of the mucus. The breathing techniques you have mentioned are part of my tai chi warm-up. They are predicated on the principle that the ideal ratio of heartbeats to respirations is 4-5:1. When we achieve this ratio the chemical acid/base balance is affection and the beat of the heart is regulated thereby increasing the efficient delivery of oxygen to the brain and the elimination of excess CO2 facillitated allowing the brain to reset the rhthym inducing mechanism to more favorable function. It is wise to practice several times a day if you are anxious,experiencing resp. issues, or cardiac arrhthmias. I,too have problematic veins and the last time I was in the hospital I had to have a pic line for just normal hydrations and blood draws. I wondered why in the past they had not done this as the IVs never last 24 hours for me and the lines ruin veins for future use. When I practise the breathing as described above I picture visually the tide of the ocean which also mimics this rhythm and water has a tranquilizing effect-all that blue and green. Loving the discussion this weekend. Thanks sam for getting us rolling. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Will be keeping all the requested in prayers called my prayer group and names were added. 
Beautiful daylilly, I have a few that I got from my dad's yard, he got them from his mother's yard in Ark. I managed to dig a few up just before they sold his house. He won many ribbons in the fair, I wasn't lucky enough to get those bulbs though darn it! Oh well, at least I have what I have and I am so happy that they bloomed last year, hope all the bulbs will bloom this year!
Had Mom back in the ER today, BP was too high once again, she's resting now, just hope she will sleep through the night. Front coming in, gonna be raining most of the day tomorrow, I hope to sit and knit if she has a peaceful day. 
Have a great night, I look forward to the TP every morning, wonderful way to start the day and to end it also.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was just on Facebook & someone place a link to an article that said that two of the police officers in Washington were that man killed his two boys bought the cemetary plots on both sides of the one that Charlie & Braden were burried in so Josh's family could not bury him next to them because he killed them. 
Lisa


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Well it is early even here in Lakeland and I did not get any knitting done today as it was my daylily meeting day. Spent the day with other daylily lovers and had good conversation and a slide show of pictures of meetings of past years parties and shows. We have an annual flower show on the first Sat in May every year. We show flowers that we grow and they are judged and ribbons are awarded and prizes given for Best In Show and other awards that the American Hemerocallis Society gives for show winners of that particular award.
> Last year I won a blue ribbon for the first time under my name only. Usually I don't have blooms in time for the show and a friend will say come raid her garden. We put both of our names on the tags and she takes her pick of the ribbons we win. I had won red and yellow ribbons in the past but finally got a blue ribbon. I was so happy . I hope I have flowers to enter in this years show.


You mentioned Lakeland. Are you in Florida? I'm in Florida for the winter about an hour and a half from Lakeland. Wish I were going to be here for your May show. I know there are some great day lily growers in Florida. I'm from Michigan and our lilies don't start blooming until late June early July. I have about 250 at our other house. We just moved into town and the deer in town are awful. They especially love day lilies. I've only moved a few and they religiously chomp them down. I'll be more vigilant with the spray this year and see if I can preserve them. In the country they barely bothered them. You lily is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the photo. Back to my knittingl


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

This sounds like a good camping recipe. We've just gotten back from a two week camping trip in Florida. I'm amazed at the different things you can cook without much trouble. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


thewren said:


> Good morning  good evening and good night  think I have covered everyone. I dont have a dart board  will leave that up to dave. I do know it is dinner time here in northwest ohio and tea time in san Francisco (I think).
> 
> Dave and Richie are busy this weekend and dave has asked me to again to host the tea party  which I do enjoy. So you will need to put up with me this weekend  Im sure we will hear from dave off and on.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamweaver - you are right - cary grant - i knew i was wrong but couldn't remember who the male star was. that's right - heels and a tight skirt - climbing down the face - too fun. there are some good movies being made but nothing to beat the old ones.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Great movie, Sam.... Isn't that Cary Grant? Back then women could do ANYTHING in heels. Now, they can hardly walk in them...... The skirt is the tricky part of the climb... Dad worked for GM. I think we owned most of those cars and the Caddy was fire engine red with an Uga horn.
> 
> More puppies in time for the Tea Party next week.... YEAH...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to write a Dr Suess book on "I do not like Doctors! No siree!"!
> ...


Just saw that book in mom's library he other day. itis funny. I'll be happy to co-author the" I hate doctors, or yes I do..." I've had a couple good ones but am really tired of having to fight for the care I need and explain my body to some of them. Don't you just love it when they tell you that you don't really feel like you do?????


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DaylilyDawn said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is early even here in Lakeland and I did not get any knitting done today as it was my daylily meeting day. Spent the day with other daylily lovers and had good conversation and a slide show of pictures of meetings of past years parties and shows. We have an annual flower show on the first Sat in May every year. We show flowers that we grow and they are judged and ribbons are awarded and prizes given for Best In Show and other awards that the American Hemerocallis Society gives for show winners of that particular award.
> ...


The name of it is Red Cloud Mesa. If you would to see more of my daylilies , let me know. I can post more of them. 
That was the first flower on the scape . My show was two days later and I was lucky enough to have it bloom on show day. These three are all last years blooms. Tennessee Sensation is the two flower shot . Ming Porcelain is the lovely pink


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


Oh yeah! Don't you just want to tell them, "walk in my shoes, live in my skin". Remember, they're "practicing" medicine.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


Last week PBS had a wonderful program on healthcare. I have been fortunate in having wonderful doctors for my few needs and I have always insisted on participating in my own healthcare. It amazes me that this is suddenly an innovative idea.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I was just on Facebook & someone place a link to an article that said that two of the police officers in Washington were that man killed his two boys bought the cemetery plots on both sides of the one that Charlie & Braden were buried in so Josh's family could not bury him next to them because he killed them.
> Lisa


Yes it was quite an ordeal. He is also suspected of killing his wife (she's been missing for over 3 years). They supposedly went camping together (all 4 of them) and came back without her.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > DaylilyDawn said:
> ...


Love the picotee edge on the top one.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful Day Lilies!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I also participate in my own healthcare and DH's. This is for self-preservation. Having been given a port without any mention beforehand and no input into which one, have to get my own copy of every scan and have three times pointed out errors/discrepencies to the oncologist, having surgery stopped at the door to the operating room because a Dr. had not done a necessary test because he decided I didn't really need it, being treated for something I didn't have after lung surgery.... not given prescribed care in hospital even though ordered by doctor.... and there is more..... Not a lot of confidence in the medical staff right now. Also have a daughter who was pre-med and a research scientist so we are able to find research things well. She even found her own procedure for breast surgery and reconstruction. Doctors are human and the system has so many checks, balances and obstacles that I would not think of not double checking jut about everything done to me these days.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we haven't heard from myfanwy yet this weekend - has anyone else heard from her?
> ...


I have been there. Just getting to grips with the conversations!, everybody seems to know everyone else well, and I felt like the little newbie from our tiny little speck in the ocean- which is fairly true- also had my head down over the knitting pins, as Easter looms- Pancake day or shrove Tuesday this week! Plus my promise to make what I think now is 6 beanies for my young Samoan friends. Also we are having our summer suddenly, and I tire quickly in the heat. It is a huge relief that DH diagnosis is just a little too much to drink, and not the dreaded Alzheimers, as we were originally told. 6 months of un-necessary agony. Dragged out all of my WIP's , but that has been the brilliant thing with KP is greater motivation and realising I am not the only one who works on several at the same time. 
Wannabear
and MargeWhapple may be interested to know that Ringo and Rufus have given up fighting over their food, I am very proud of them both. 
Sam I gather your girl is about to whelp? good thing you are hopefully going into better weather!! 
Hi to so many new friends, it is all a bit over-whelming!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, it's 10pm here but it's been a long full day of taking care of landlords animals, goat hearding the goat that got in with the horse back in with the goats, had to just chase her down and grab a horn. lol...She didn't think I could catch or drag her, boy was she surprised. Got a quite a bit of house cleaning done also so. 
Myfanwy good to see you, glad things are looking up. The heat puts me to sleep when it hits the really high temps, oh well good excuse for a nap. 
See you all in the morning or whatever it is where you are when I rise.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We have your rain and chill, Poledra. I'm yawning and have cold feet and really don't want to go outtomorrow.... Have to watch the end of the taped race and do a little knitting and then I'll be off as well.... Nothing like a little goat chasing to get your daily dose of exercise.....


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> dreamweaver - you are right - cary grant - i knew i was wrong but couldn't remember who the male star was. that's right - heels and a tight skirt - climbing down the face - too fun. there are some good movies being made but nothing to beat the old ones.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, I was just thinking the same thing the other day. The old movies seem to be the best. And IMHO the actors were better back then.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam Thanks for hosting this weekend! You'll do great. I finaly got caught up on last week's party. 

Just a couple of questions about the omlette--which sounds really delicious!!!! Would freezer bags work or do I need to look for something like boil in bags? (Do they still make those?) and secondly, what size should I use? Would quart size be big enough or do I need Gallon?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sad news for actress Dame Judy Dench. She has just come out to admit that she has macular degeneration. Wet macular degeneration in one eye and dry macular degeneration in her other eye. She says she can no longer read scripts -- her daughter reads them to her. She says it is most distressing that she cant see the face of her fellow actors. She is being brave and is making another James Bond movie. What a great lady, an inspiration to keep on going as long as one is able to do so.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello friends, I went to the movies tonight. I've been wanting to see The Woman in Black with Daniel Radcliffe. If you like thrillers, this is a must see. I read the book so I already knew most of what to expect and there was at least once scene I'm sure I jumped out of my chair. Anyway I caught up with the conversations that have been going on since I signed off earlier this afternoon. I watched only part of GWTW last night, it's one of my favorites. I too remember watching the Carol Burnett show and loved that scene of her coming down the stairs with the draperies and the rod across her shoulders. I really enjoy many of the older movies.... Breakfast at Tiffanys, Rear Window (which I watched the other night), The Philadelphia Story and even the ones Katherine Hepburn made with Spencer Tracy. What about Bing Crosby as Father O'Malley in Bells of St. Mary? 

I too will add extra prayers for all the requests made this weekend. Hope everyone has a good night, rest well, and I will check back again tomorrow.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sad news for actress Dame Judy Dench. She has just come out to admit that she has macular degeneration. Wet macular degeneration in one eye and dry macular degeneration in her other eye. She says she can no longer read scripts -- her daughter reads them to her. She says it is most distressing that she cant see the face of her fellow actors. She is being brave and is making another James Bond movie. What a great lady, an inspiration to keep on going as long as one is able to do so.


Yes, I read that earlier today. She is a wonderful actress.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey! I just realized today is my anniversary with KP--one year since I signed up. Sure doesn't feel like a year (time flies when you're having fun!). :mrgreen:
> 
> I feel blessed to have met so many of you over the past year and I hope we continue for many more!


Happy "Anniversary" Sorlena!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> two-thirty and rhett just walked out into the fog uttering his famous last work - frankly my dear, i don' give a damn. love it. what a great movie.
> 
> sam


I think that Gone With The Wind is a great book and a really good movie, but my daughter HATES it. She had to do a report for school about it last year (college) and the NICEST thing she said was that Scarlett was a self centered, arrogant, spoiled brat who should have been spanked--A LOT! (and she usually thinks that corporal punishment is wrong) She was also very upset about Rhett leaving like that at the end, She said that he had put up with all of the other nonsense that she had put out and now that she had finally come to her senses and realised that he was the best thing since sliced bread, and NOW he dumps her???


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > two-thirty and rhett just walked out into the fog uttering his famous last work - frankly my dear, i don' give a damn. love it. what a great movie.
> ...


These sound like really good criticisms to me. I pretty much agree.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

My oldest son was named Rhett Todd and my daughter was named Tara Leilani. Their younger brother was named Jared Beau. I read GWTW when I was about 12 and said I was going to name my children after the book's characters.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sad news for actress Dame Judy Dench. She has just come out to admit that she has macular degeneration. Wet macular degeneration in one eye and dry macular degeneration in her other eye. She says she can no longer read scripts -- her daughter reads them to her. She says it is most distressing that she cant see the face of her fellow actors. She is being brave and is making another James Bond movie. What a great lady, an inspiration to keep on going as long as one is able to do so.


Can't tell you how upsetting this is to me. Mom has wet in one eye and was getting the shots in both eyes. The one eye can only see fingers help up, though she manages to accomodate around edges. The other eye was improving but she refused further treatment, it hurt... Now she says that she thinks it is getting worse. I have GOT to get her to go to Dr. because wet moves very quickly. She just moved into this new house at 90 and, with rapid loss of short term memory, disorientation and losing her vision at the same time would make independent living impossible. It scars the fool out of me..... (This is the lady with a new car and brother wants me to get her out on the road.... Better I hide the keys.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

its good to hear from you myfanwy - i was beginning to worry -- had not heard from you - glad you are fine. and you are not a newbie - always look forward to hearing from you and what you are doing. good news about the Alzheimers - i'm ready for nicer weather whenever it comes.

sam



myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patty - i think the freezer bags would work and i would probably get the quart size - remember - these are personal omelets so one to a bag. i am definitely going to do one. maybe in the morning.

sam



pattys76 said:


> Sam Thanks for hosting this weekend! You'll do great. I finaly got caught up on last week's party.
> 
> Just a couple of questions about the omlette--which sounds really delicious!!!! Would freezer bags work or do I need to look for something like boil in bags? (Do they still make those?) and secondly, what size should I use? Would quart size be big enough or do I need Gallon?


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Night everyone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe she is too young to realize that sometimes getting smart comes too late - that you can push love only so far until there is no love left.

sam



pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > two-thirty and rhett just walked out into the fog uttering his famous last work - frankly my dear, i don' give a damn. love it. what a great movie.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Talking about Gone with the Wind. I was in Little Rock Ar. a few weeks ago and went to see the Old Mill that was used in the film. It is well kept and a tourist site there.People have weddings and alot of photos taken there. Beautiful landscaping. Loved the movie and Clark Gable is still one of my favorites plus Cary Grant!


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyons remember the old Busby Berkley movies? Ester Williams always looked so glamorous even soaking wet. I love those movies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think a lot of ester williams pool scenes were shot in ft meyers in the pool on the grounds of the edison laboratory.

sam



deescrafty said:


> Anyons remember the old Busby Berkley movies? Ester Williams always looked so glamorous even soaking wet. I love those movies.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I've never heard of Dr. Weil promoting illegal drugs.
> 
> Another subject: I've never seen Star Wars!


Not only have we seen them we own all six movies!

Also on another subject Wannabear, about your postings last tea party about spending your kid's inheritance. My Mom and Dad just about drove us kids (six of us) nuts, trying to save money to "leave us an inheritance". We all told them that the best inheritance we could have was knowing that they had enjoyed themselves durring their lives. They are the ones that earned the money and they should be the ones to spend it!

Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. Sam, thanks for hosting. You are doing a fab job.
> 
> Dave and the lads, hope you are having a bril time.
> 
> ...


Dori, I don't know if anyone has already answered your question but here's an idea. How about calling your favorite ski lodge and seeing if they will take donations? If the stuff is in good condition, they usually rent to novices don't they?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Dreamweaver,
> My phlebotomist daughter says to try drinking a lot of water before any blood draw. It hydrates you and your veins are easier to do. She is a star at drawing blood.


The only problem with that is when you have to be fasting-especially when it has to be nothing to eat OR drink. My Husband has veins that lok like the blood would almost jump into the vial, but they roll and try to hide whenever a needle gets near them.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi TheWren, SSK1953 here from east TN. I love your suggestion for eggs in the bag. I may just give it a try in the morning before heading out to church. I'm totally impressed with your knitting! I have about got my 19-year-old son ready to learn. I sent him some websites the other day that were about men who knit and how they feel it helps them relax and destress after working all day. Hope you post some pictures of your work soon!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree with you all. The Carol Burnette show was the best thing on tv for a long time. It is far better than anything else that was on or is on.
> ...


Remember the skit about the siamese elephants? I just about roll on the floor every time I catch that on tv!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Anyone know of a good afghan yarn, reasonably priced in chartreuse? My niece has put in a request. It is not the usual color but will go well in her newly redone living room. I checked Encore, no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Sam, I always enjoy ycur lead! You were hosting when I joined, and were so welcoming. I enjoy Dave as well, of course.
> We are having a good long President's weekend on the eastern side of WA. It snowed beautifully last night. Is warmer today so it all is melting but still beautiful.
> Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend too!


If she doesn't mind acrylics, there's always Red Heart, their new (well to me anyway) Red Heart Super Soft doesn't have the problems of the regular yarn of being rough. The texture of the regular yarn doesn't bother me because once it's washed it's fine.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I was just on Facebook & someone place a link to an article that said that two of the police officers in Washington were that man killed his two boys bought the cemetary plots on both sides of the one that Charlie & Braden were burried in so Josh's family could not bury him next to them because he killed them.
> Lisa


GOOD!!! That so-and-so doesn't deserve to be next to those beautiful babies!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talking about Gone with the Wind. I was in Little Rock Ar. a few weeks ago and went to see the Old Mill that was used in the film. It is well kept and a tourist site there.People have weddings and alot of photos taken there. Beautiful landscaping. Loved the movie and Clark Gable is still one of my favorites plus Cary Grant!


All the times I've been to Little Rock. i didn't know that. Now mom is down here and I won't be going that way .


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

The closest spot they could get was 25 feet away. In one of my Migraine books the author says if a doctor says or does something you do not like it is your right to fire that doctor & she has fired more than one so called headache specialist.
Lisa


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pattys76
The only problem with that is when you have to be fasting-especially when it has to be nothing to eat OR drink. My Husband has veins that lok like the blood would almost jump into the vial said:


> This was the first time mine rolled and just because she was poling around so much. DD actually sets the alarm to get up and drink a lit at the last possbile moment. not me. I SLEEP in the morning.... Did manage to raise my BP by 30 points with all the fluids I drank during the procedure...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver,
> ...


sounds rather like my vascular system, I had an obnoxious phlebotomist once who would not give up, went in 8 times on the left, and I ended up shell-shocked! have to go too frequently these days because I am on warfarin, but I guess it is better than 'popping your clogs'. 
Dreamweaver- do hope something resolves for your Mum, it sounds a real worry for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My year aniversary with KP was on my birthday on the 23rd of January. It is 7:35 am & I can't get back to sleep so I thought I would check in with KP & my other e-mails & then work on my baby afghan.
> Lisa


My anniversary here is also my birthday (but still a couple of months away).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

morning all, 6am here in fergus. wow did i ever miss out on a lot lastnight. fell asleep watching the sound of music. my day off and i am still awake at 6 am. grrr. heard about dame judy really sad.
as for the father who killed his kids, i am glad to hear that those police officers bought the plots. that man does not deserve to be near those little ones.

omelets in a bag this morning. yummmmmmy :thumbup: thanks sam


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Sam Thanks for hosting this weekend! You'll do great. I finaly got caught up on last week's party.
> 
> Just a couple of questions about the omlette--which sounds really delicious!!!! Would freezer bags work or do I need to look for something like boil in bags? (Do they still make those?) and secondly, what size should I use? Would quart size be big enough or do I need Gallon?


I always use gallon size ziploc freezer bags. My grandchildren and DH plus some other relatives up at the cabin seem to fill them. The one thing to remember is not to use more than two eggs. I was told what happens, but can't remember. It was disaster so I always go by the two rule and if they need more I tell them make up another one.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dreamweaver - you are right - cary grant - i knew i was wrong but couldn't remember who the male star was. that's right - heels and a tight skirt - climbing down the face - too fun. there are some good movies being made but nothing to beat the old ones.
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

The movies used to manage without foul language, too, or plots either all about sex or all about blowing things up. Hitchcock did great movies without big bloody scenes. I find so many of these new movies boring. They all run together. 

Carol Burnett. There's another example. She was hilarious and so was Tim Conway, and that was a show with nothing off-color. Not overtly off-color, anyway. It seems that now nobody is putting forth any effort. It's so easy to take off somebody's clothes and either use them as a sex object or shoot them.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

wannabear said:


> The movies used to manage without foul language, too, or plots either all about sex or all about blowing things up. Hitchcock did great movies without big bloody scenes. I find so many of these new movies boring. They all run together.
> 
> Carol Burnett. There's another example. She was hilarious and so was Tim Conway, and that was a show with nothing off-color. Not overtly off-color, anyway. It seems that now nobody is putting forth any effort. It's so easy to take off somebody's clothes and either use them as a sex object or shoot them.


So True!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talking about Gone with the Wind. I was in Little Rock Ar. a few weeks ago and went to see the Old Mill that was used in the film. It is well kept and a tourist site there.People have weddings and alot of photos taken there. Beautiful landscaping. Loved the movie and Clark Gable is still one of my favorites plus Cary Grant!


Somewhere I have a picture of my oldest son and me at the mill, had a photographer do a shoot when he (son) was 3 yrs. Friends and family loved them. My cousin knew the family that lived in the house where the staircase scenes were shot. It is a beautiful home, they allowed me to have a pre wedding shot taken on the stairs, not sure where those pictures are, probably my son has them.Wonderful memories for sure!
Sam, the omelet in the bag was wonderful!! Mom gets tired of breakfast foods and I'm not much for cooking in the mornings, so this was a fantastic addition to our menu! Have a wonderful day, it's rainy and nasty out so hope to settle in with a few WIPs.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Anyons remember the old Busby Berkley movies? Ester Williams always looked so glamorous even soaking wet. I love those movies.


And I was a great fan of Sonja Henie movies when I was a kid! Only because I loved ice skating. I watched one of her movies on TCM last week and was surprised that she could act, too. I had never noticed that before.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DollieD said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > My mom said that it was a huge deal for Rhett to get to say the word "damn." I guess that is what started the ban on censorship. Sometimes I wish things were a little (lot) less explicit. We all know what happens when Rhett carries Scarlett upstairs and she awakens with a smile! I guess I'll be like Scarlett and think about that tomorrow! Good night!
> ...


And, Olivia in "The Heiress"! She was as cold in that as she was sweet in GWTW. She was a great actress, I thought.

In GWTW, I couldnt believe that a Rhett Butler would have loved such a hateful, selfish, and shallow woman for so long, but then there wouldnt have been the great scenes in their beautiful house, so one has to go with it. 
:-o


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks-- I am totally new to running-- just started training for a half marathon for the American Heart Association in May. Haven't had the "high" yet, unless that's what happens when you are oxygen-deprived!! A lot of huffing and puffing so far--


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the WW sites. I get daily emails from www.hungrygirl.com I will be checking out the other. Hungry Girl, Lisa, has written several books and test many consumer products that claim to be low cal & health. I use some of her recipes and love her make over of restaurant offering. I think you will enjoy her site.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Took a nap today. It was rainy and that kind of day. Even the dogs napped with me! I am getting inspired to start walking again. I keep procrastinating! I know that it would be good for me, and if I walked the dog, good for him. I can't run, due to knee replacement, but I can walk fast. Just need to get off my butt!
> ...


LOL, I find that dogs stop, sniff, and poke around too much. We need to keep a good pace, and doggies slow us down.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Well it is early even here in Lakeland and I did not get any knitting done today as it was my daylily meeting day. Spent the day with other daylily lovers and had good conversation and a slide show of pictures of meetings of past years parties and shows. We have an annual flower show on the first Sat in May every year. We show flowers that we grow and they are judged and ribbons are awarded and prizes given for Best In Show and other awards that the American Hemerocallis Society gives for show winners of that particular award.
> Last year I won a blue ribbon for the first time under my name only. Usually I don't have blooms in time for the show and a friend will say come raid her garden. We put both of our names on the tags and she takes her pick of the ribbons we win. I had won red and yellow ribbons in the past but finally got a blue ribbon. I was so happy . I hope I have flowers to enter in this years show.


So beutiful!!! Almost like it's hand paiinted. Good for you!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> Thanks for the WW sites. I get daily emails from www.hungrygirl.com I will be checking out the other. Hungry Girl, Lisa, has written several books and test many consumer products that claim to be low cal & health. I use some of her recipes and love her make over of restaurant offering. I think you will enjoy her site.


I didn't realize she had a website or daily e-mails. I love her on the cooking show. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Dandylion - I like your version of pasta for summer. I am going to try it. You can also add things to my version as well - different seasonings - chopped green onion, etc. The one I use is my hurry up supper one. Although I am now retired and don't need to hurry up so often.

My Avatar was a picture I took of a preserved and mounted butterfly in the Butterfly Museum here in the next town called Cambridge. They also grow the pupae into butterflies that fly around in the Museum with other butterflies. It is quite nice to have butterflies land on your outstretched hand. However none of the blue ones would land on mine as luck has it. 

I love your kitty-cat. We had to have ours put down 8 years ago. Her name was silver. She was quite a "Lady Cat" and the Greeter for when company came. We also lost our little border terrier (the terror) 3 years later. We really miss their antics and company. Here is a picture of the other side of the wings of the butterfly. Have a nice week end.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sad news for actress Dame Judy Dench. She has just come out to admit that she has macular degeneration. Wet macular degeneration in one eye and dry macular degeneration in her other eye. She says she can no longer read scripts -- her daughter reads them to her. She says it is most distressing that she cant see the face of her fellow actors. She is being brave and is making another James Bond movie. What a great lady, an inspiration to keep on going as long as one is able to do so.


That gave me chills to read. I love watching her so much, and this really makes me sad to hear. My prayers are with her, as I'll bet so many others will send for her.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is 7:15 Am here. Somehow the sun is still beneath the general cloud cover blanket. Hope it will be another sunny day as I feel so much better then. 
With respect to the blood draws: Fluids 2000 cc the previous day will increase blood volume and usually the period of fssting is only 6 hours and water can be allowed unless the procedure is a sedated one. With chemo the period of restriction is a matter of hoping to avoid the nausea and vomiting associated with the drug. 
The day lilys are beautiful. My favorite flowers are: 1)daffodils 2) sweet peas 3)violets 4) iris 5)hygeranda in approximately that order. It has been sometime since I was capable of maintain my garden. 
I watch very little of the current offerings of entertainment- the comedies aren't funny, the subject matter is mostly sex and violence, the morality stinks, and watching this has a negative effect of tainting my outlook. Hence I read a lot usually a book every day.I knit a lot. I have many hours to entertain myself be cause I rarely sleep more than 4 hours. I have had insomnia all of my life and as a child my mother used to tell me that encyclopedias were not read from cover to cover, but I did it anyway, often with a flash light under the covers or after my parents were both snoring. I almost always watched the sun rise and then would drift off until 6:00 Am
when I would drag myself from slumber to start the day.
Drugs were no help then or now. Now I get a little more sleep than that. Doctors have told me that sleep would improve my fibromyalgia, but I would need a sledge hammer I think. 
With respect to doctors: The training for physicians sadly lacks in the area of understanding the emotional needs of patients and how to relate well with them, they become embroiled in the concept that they need a test to point them to the way and often disease has long been present when the physical tests will point the way. A few of them have terrific relationships with their parents and can project their concern. The science has them stuck in its corner. However, most are beneath the surface caring individuals, just inept. The patient lives the ordeal, his experience and philosophy both matter and affect outcomes. Adaptation to the disease process is very individual and embraces both emotional and physical factors. All medical staff are overwhelmed-I know I've been there. Most of medicine is preoccupied by statistics and norms and they simply do not exist for the patient. The informed patient who participates in their care is not the majority. Most people expect doctors to be infallible gods which they are not. Some want someone just to take the respongsibility from them. Others are well informed, but fail to understand themselves and their own motivations. NO ONE IN THE MEDICAL FIELD IS WITHOUT ERRORS OR INFALLIBLE. The most we can expect is that they are well informed and accurate most of the time. Statistics only speak to the majority. BE INFORMED and REALISTIC.
Sam: The time when you are expecting pups is so stimulating and exciting. I envy you as the period when I raised pups were the best of my life. I watched them roam the beaches and the avacado groves and hills around San Diego many a day. Our favorites were: Refugio Beach where almost no one was around to restrict us and near San Luis Rey downs. I would take all of them and they would run up the hills and down by the creeks. It was a special time for all of us. Please post pictures! Marlark Marge.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

My husband goes skiing at a ski resort and he went to the sports shop there and left his skis for them to sell (they do this for their customers). they were sold last week for a nice price of $250.00.  Perhaps you have a ski resort nearby that could do this for you?



thewren said:


> dori - you could probably take it to goodwill - you could also see if there was a used sports equipment store close by that would buy it from you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

blossombam said:


> Oh, Tommy Lee Jones is such a hunkie. I watch anything he is in. I clipped that omelet recipe, will use it tomorrow.


Me too! Have you seen him in Double Jeopardy? He's great!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Today, I am going to cook spaghetti squash. Anyone tried it? It is a squash and after cooked, you use a fork and scratch it out. It looks just like spaghetti!! It tastes wonderful. I ususally sprinkle olive oil on it, add some chopped and sauted onion,garlic, and herbs and eat just like that. I don't care for spaghetti sauce, so I add a little cheese (whatever I happen to have)
Qote: DonnieKay

I love this squash also - someone told me to cut the squash in half and cook in Microwave - I am assuming on "potatoe" cook scale - I usually scratch it out and then mix with finely chopped onions and sour cream. (light). Yummy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Thanks-- I am totally new to running-- just started training for a half marathon for the American Heart Association in May. Haven't had the "high" yet, unless that's what happens when you are oxygen-deprived!! A lot of huffing and puffing so far--


I think I get "high" just being able to jog at 70 and with fibromyalgia. But I do love the days I feel great and more energetic and seem to be able to jog faster and definitely can expand from half an hour to 45 min without much more effort.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Needle me best of luck and good on you. I am jogging again and would love to try a 5K but am too slow maybe a 17 or 18 min. Mile. I did jog 70 min. For my 70th bday in Dec. Going to weight watchers to try and loose 40-50 lbs. Then will revisit entering 5K.
> I walk at least an hour a day as I have a young Doberman and live on the desert so no excuse not to unless winds horrific.
> Joy


WTG---I'm impressed! I couldn't jog 7 minutes and I'm 48!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

kerryn said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Needle me best of luck and good on you. I am jogging again and would love to try a 5K but am too slow maybe a 17 or 18 min. Mile. I did jog 70 min. For my 70th bday in Dec. Going to weight watchers to try and loose 40-50 lbs. Then will revisit entering 5K.
> ...


Thank you Kerryn. I only do a17-18 min mile but joined weight watchers and hope to get down to 12 min mile when at goal weight.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

When I first got hooked on this thread, Sam was expecting puppies then, also. I didn't know it was a recurring feature of the tea party. I just thought that his female was promiscuous 

Lovely pictures, bluebutterfly, A traveling butterfly exhibit has been to Indianapolis a few times, and I agree that it is something really special to have one land on your hand. 

As far as todays movies are concerned. It seems that it is hard for movie makers to be creative, and they just remake the old movies. Even then the remakes are rarely as good as the original movies of the 40s and 50s. 

'You've got mail' was a clever remake of the "little shop" movie, which originally starred James Stewart, but that happens so rarely. 

The recent movie directed by Peter Marshall (is it Peter?)
had all of the best scenes and lines from every classic ever made. I couldn't get into the movie for playing the trivia game of matching the scene or line to what classic it was from.
Thank goodness for Turner Classic Movies channel!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Anyone know of a good afghan yarn, reasonably priced in chartreuse? My niece has put in a request. It is not the usual color but will go well in her newly redone living room. I checked Encore, no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Sam, I always enjoy ycur lead! You were hosting when I joined, and were so welcoming. I enjoy Dave as well, of course.
> We are having a good long President's weekend on the eastern side of WA. It snowed beautifully last night. Is warmer today so it all is melting but still beautiful.
> Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend too!


Our local Job Lot has Lion brand Wool Ease in Chartreuse, Olive, rust and brown @ $3 a skein---I was thinking of doing an afgan with those colors. I don't know if Ocean State Job Lots or Job Lot is in your area? Good luck!
Kerry


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks-- I am totally new to running-- just started training for a half marathon for the American Heart Association in May. Haven't had the "high" yet, unless that's what happens when you are oxygen-deprived!! A lot of huffing and puffing so far--
> ...


You go, girl! :thumbup:


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Well it is early even here in Lakeland and I did not get any knitting done today as it was my daylily meeting day. Spent the day with other daylily lovers and had good conversation and a slide show of pictures of meetings of past years parties and shows. We have an annual flower show on the first Sat in May every year. We show flowers that we grow and they are judged and ribbons are awarded and prizes given for Best In Show and other awards that the American Hemerocallis Society gives for show winners of that particular award.
> Last year I won a blue ribbon for the first time under my name only. Usually I don't have blooms in time for the show and a friend will say come raid her garden. We put both of our names on the tags and she takes her pick of the ribbons we win. I had won red and yellow ribbons in the past but finally got a blue ribbon. I was so happy . I hope I have flowers to enter in this years show.


That is beautiful! What's its name?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gosh, here it is Sunday and I'm just now getting to the tea party.

Sam, thanks for the recipe. Never heard of boiling eggs in a bag but must try it. Sounds good.

You are certainly busy with all your knitting projects. Would like to see photos when you're finished. I'm only working on a lace and cable blanket for a wedding gift. Started it in January and am about three quarters finished. Have to hustle because I also want to do a wedding garter too.

It's 11.37 a.m. here and for a change, it's a sunny day. Temperature is about freezing though. Have to pack it in soon because I'm meeting a friend for lunch - having eggs benedict - a real treat!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Did any of you read the "sequel" that someone wrote to the original book GWTW? My daughter who is an ardent reader and book-lover, was given a copy of it. She said it was so farfetched as to be almost a parody. Poor Margaret Mitchell would be rolling over in her grave.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

about 11:40 am here and it to is sunny here(for a change) and clear skies. also around the freezing mark here. i asked in pattern requests for a basic knit pattern for slippers for men. got quite a few. started one pattern today. almost done the first slipper. am going to do 2 0r 3 different sets and see which ones this gentleman likes the best. the others i will save for gifts or donate.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news for actress Dame Judy Dench. She has just come out to admit that she has macular degeneration. Wet macular degeneration in one eye and dry macular degeneration in her other eye. She says she can no longer read scripts -- her daughter reads them to her. She says it is most distressing that she cant see the face of her fellow actors. She is being brave and is making another James Bond movie. What a great lady, an inspiration to keep on going as long as one is able to do so.
> ...


There is a procedure for an eye operation in which they remove the middle part of the "seeing" part of the eye and replace it with a very small telescope. The news interviewed one elderly man who had this done. It showed what his vision was before and after the operation. He had suffered from macular degeneration for years and years. For the first time he was able to see his baby granddaughter. Gives us hope for all our illnesses as time progresses, that there will be medical breakthroughs.  

My MIL had macular degeneration and was legally blind. She was no longer able to see faces. She had no idea what her greatgrandbabies looked like. She passed just before Christmas at 91. She lived a good long life and was happy in it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

OMG, I just opened my daily email from Just a Pinch and this sounds so good I had to share it before I even try it. This should be a hit on the tp thread, I hope. dandylion

Stuffed Pepper Soup
Added by Gail Herbest [Gaillee] on Oct 17, 2010

Gail from Bangor, ME (pop. 42,867) says:
YUMMY! tastes like stuffed green peppers. It is easy to make and it's hearty and filling.

Cook time: 35 Min

Difficulty: EASY

Prep time: 20 Min

Serves: 6

Ingredients
- 1 lb ground beef

- 1 md bell pepper, chopped

- 1 c finely diced onion

- 1 can(s) 29 oz diced tomatoes

- 1 can(s) 15 oz can tomato sauce

- 1 can(s) 14 oz chicken broth

- 1/4 tsp thyme, dried

- 1/4 tsp dried sage

- 2 c cooked rice

Directions

1. In large pot brown ground beef, drain off fat and add onions and peppers, cook until the onions are translucent but not letting them brown

2. Add, tomatoes (undrained) tomato sauce, broth, Thyme and sage stir. Cover and let simmer for 30-40 minutes until peppers are tender. Add tw0 cups cooked rice stir to heat. serve

3. I like grated Cheddar or Munster cheese on top of mine.

Oooh, Am I just hungry or do I just love stuffed peppers? 
This sounds easy and wonderful. dandylion


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Marge, I have found that if I write the rows of a pattern, even simple ones, one row per index card, I can then keep good track of where I'm going. I just keep the stack of cards on a ring and move the finished row to the back of the stack. I always forget to change the row counter, but the index cards have worked great! I find I can print them out in the word program on the computer and they are easier to read.
> 
> I'm glad to know the omlets work in the microwave.


What a great idea to use index cards, especially if 
the pattern is complex like cables or lace. 
Thanks for sharing. Rita


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> When I first got hooked on this thread, Sam was expecting puppies then, also. I didn't know it was a recurring feature of the tea party. I just thought that his female was promiscuous


Haha, *chuckles*, Sam must really have a heart to heart discussion with his Hickory!!! On the other hand, puppies are really cutsy wootsy but then they start getting into things like his stash!!! Sam, put that purple yarn away now. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mammaluki said:


> :roll: this sounds like so much fun wish I could be there but I live on Cape Cod Mass and hope someday you guys will come here for a lobster fest and clam chowdah xxox


I'll be right there. Went to Red Lobster Friday and had 2 tails and lobster and shrimp pasta. What a feast!! DH doesn't like lobster and particularly doesn't like it when I cook it at home so I have to eat out a lot (lol). Okay with me.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > When I first got hooked on this thread, Sam was expecting puppies then, also. I didn't know it was a recurring feature of the tea party. I just thought that his female was promiscuous
> ...


Big Grin from me on that one! dandylion


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Greetings to all of you wonderful ladies and gentlemen. Thank you Sam for hosting this great tea party. It is 8:15am here in NW Texas, cold and dreary out, and am just waiting for rain. It has rained off and on all night, but, supposed to really come down this am. You all gave me an idea for today. I am going to push the dust bunnies aside and pull out my DVD of "Gone With The Wind", pick up the knitting needles or crochet hook, and do something wonderful for myself.
> Just reading about all of you who have such a hard time giving up your blood makes me feel like I am not alone. I have to go through all of this every time they draw blood (once a month) and I get so tired on those days. They have even used the tiny tiny veins just below the thumb at wrist, until they don't even want to give up any blood.
> Oh well, on to a better subject. The receipt from Sam. Since I live alone, that is the best of the best. I love eggs and salsa and stuff. I am going to have that tonight. Today, I am going to cook spaghetti squash. Anyone tried it? It is a squash and after cooked, you use a fork and scratch it out. It looks just like spaghetti!! It tastes wonderful. I ususally sprinkle olive oil on it, add some chopped and sauted onion,garlic, and herbs and eat just like that. I don't care for spaghetti sauce, so I add a little cheese (whatever I happen to have)
> Well, on with the show. I will finish my coffee, finish reading the posts, and try something new with the needles today. If you need me, I will be on the couch, watching GWTW, so yell loud!!!


Hi DonnieK - I love spaghetti squash too. That's the only squash my DH will eat. It got to be too expensive to buy during the winter, so I started growing my own. They keep well over the winter and I had enough to last until the next fall. I still have one left.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dandylion said:


> OMG, I just opened my daily email from Just a Pinch and this sounds so good I had to share it before I even try it. This should be a hit on the tp thread, I hope. dandylion
> 
> Stuffed Pepper Soup
> Added by Gail Herbest [Gaillee] on Oct 17, 2010
> ...


now i know what i am making for supper tonight. sounds delicious and we looooove stuffed peppers at our house. thank you for sharing your receipt with us. :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You,re so welcome gagemom, I hope it's as good as it sounds to us  
I'm going to try it Monday night when I go back home; the grocery is on my way.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dh has some errands to do this afternoon and sending him to freshco for ground beef. have all the other ingredients here. yum, yum. can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> > Anyons remember the old Busby Berkley movies? Ester Williams always looked so glamorous even soaking wet. I love those movies.
> ...


Oh my goodness, yes. I STILL love to ice skate. In fact, a school skating party is really when DH and I met. My dad built a rink for me one year and I would play hockey with the 7 French Canadian brothers that lived behind us. Still a huge fan of all things ice....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


You are right,,, depending on the dog. The dog at the end of the street is a working breed and she has work a track in the ground and goes around and around and around. She literally would drag me down the road as does my grandpuppy. My friend's own dog is as slow as molasses... She has to smell EVERY blade of grass. Forget the little fur ball behind us. He has to be CARRIED home....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about Gone with the Wind. I was in Little Rock Ar. a few weeks ago and went to see the Old Mill that was used in the film. It is well kept and a tourist site there.People have weddings and alot of photos taken there. Beautiful landscaping. Loved the movie and Clark Gable is still one of my favorites plus Cary Grant!
> ...


It is actuall in North LR. Do you know where McCain Mall is? It is off the road from there. Down Lakewood Dr.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Very funny! Guess carrying the dog could serve as your weight bearing excercise


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Yes, I do. Will definietly make a point of looking if we go that way again.... and we might to do some work on mom's onther house...


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

The name of it is Red Cloud Mesa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning is slipping away from me here...I finished up the body of the jacket and it's now sitting on the dress form; I may leave it a day or so before I start on the sleeves, but so far, I'm quite pleased. Breakfast for DP was leftover chicken and eggs (no bags for cooking omelettes yet) and then I spent a while cutting up cardboard boxes to put out for the recyclers (he is an amazon.com addict...). Now I'm trying to tidy up the workroom a bit. DD and are trying to use up what we have, and I haven't done anything besides knit in so long, I don't even know what I have.  

So I will wish everyone a good whatever-day-it-is for you and get back to work!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Never thought of that... Maybe carry him while the other one drags me down the street... I like to multitask...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Oh.... Just looked at clock and DD is due here in 20 minutes. Guess I need to dress and wrap her birthday present. Off for a family lunch and then who knows what the day will bring. I'll check back later.... Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Did any of you read the "sequel" that someone wrote to the original book GWTW? My daughter who is an ardent reader and book-lover, was given a copy of it. She said it was so farfetched as to be almost a parody. Poor Margaret Mitchell would be rolling over in her grave.


I knew it wouldn't be any good but I read it anyway. The family of Margaret Mitchell approved the author. What were they thinking?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

wannabear said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you read the "sequel" that someone wrote to the original book GWTW? My daughter who is an ardent reader and book-lover, was given a copy of it. She said it was so farfetched as to be almost a parody. Poor Margaret Mitchell would be rolling over in her grave.
> ...


can you remember the name please? I think I have read it and so does Mom, but not positive.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It's Scarlett. Pretty creative, huh?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

wannabear said:


> It's Scarlett. Pretty creative, huh?


That's what we thought.. and yeah it was a bit of a stretch. But we have enjoyed the laugh today just trying to remember the name. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my hickory promiscuous - dandylion - cut me to the quick. lol this will be the last litter. she is getting too old. she will get her little operation after she quits nursing the pups. according to the count - friday should be the day - i'm sure she is as anxious as the rest of us to get this part over.

i love tcm - dvr a lot of them to watch later. i also like regualr tv - "white collar"- "csi" - "unforgetable" - etc. sex and bad language is part of life we see for real everyday - and i realize there are some who feel we shouldn't have to see it of primetime - but there it is - every tv has an off button. i'm not making light of it honest - but can you imagine rhett saying "darn" instead of "damn". darn just doesn't give it the oomph that the line required. if you are going to watch a cop show - then you need to expect to see what cops see everyday.

i'm really more concerned what some of the shows my grandchildren watch are doing to their outlook on life. not everyone is blonde, thin and beautiful. but they think they need to be. and some of their clothes choices i would question although i must say heidi keeps a close eye on what they are wearing before they leave the house.

did you notice they are starting a new thread on loom knitting - you can sign up for it of your "my profile". hope maelinde sees it.

marge - think you have sent your overcast skies to northwestern ohio also. can't complain - the last two days we had glorious sunshine all day.

sam



dandylion said:


> When I first got hooked on this thread, Sam was expecting puppies then, also. I didn't know it was a recurring feature of the tea party. I just thought that his female was promiscuous
> 
> Lovely pictures, bluebutterfly, A traveling butterfly exhibit has been to Indianapolis a few times, and I agree that it is something really special to have one land on your hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about Gone with the Wind. I was in Little Rock Ar. a few weeks ago and went to see the Old Mill that was used in the film. It is well kept and a tourist site there.People have weddings and alot of photos taken there. Beautiful landscaping. Loved the movie and Clark Gable is still one of my favorites plus Cary Grant!
> ...


I'm having a problem with the Old Mill. Where does it appear in GWTW? I don't recall it at all. Please refresh my memory.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

still sunny here but snowing out now. supposed to go down to -10 tonight.

hubby at the grocery store right now getting ground beef for our supper tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> sex and bad language is part of life we see for real everyday - and i realize there are some who feel we shouldn't have to see it of primetime - but there it is - every tv has an off button. i'm not making light of it honest - but can you imagine rhett saying "darn" instead of "damn". darn just doesn't give it the oomph that the line required. if you are going to watch a cop show - then you need to expect to see what cops see everyday.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm really more concerned what some of the shows my grandchildren watch are doing to their outlook on life. not everyone is blonde, thin and beautiful. but they think they need to be. and some of their clothes choices i would question although i must say heidi keeps a close eye on what they are wearing before they leave the house.


Do you think that adults are immune to what they see on TV or movies? I stay home a lot. When my first child was born I decided to never use profanity around them, and my whole life went that way. I can always think of another word. I know the kids will see and hear all that stuff, but not from their mother.

As you say, the TV has an off button and my TV is mostly off. I just find most comedies trivial and not even funny, and I don't need cops in my life every day. I don't want to seek out the lowest common denominator. I think that what some of us are saying is that we would like to see shows again as good as the ones we used to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to hang it from the ceiling. lol

actually - it is getting used up in my sweater - almost seven inches knit - goes slow on #4 needles.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > When I first got hooked on this thread, Sam was expecting puppies then, also. I didn't know it was a recurring feature of the tea party. I just thought that his female was promiscuous
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know of a good afghan yarn, reasonably priced in chartreuse? My niece has put in a request. It is not the usual color but will go well in her newly redone living room. I checked Encore, no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> ...


On a visit to Ocean State Job Lots in RI a year or two ago, I was told very emphatically by a clerk that OC Job Lots is ONLY in RI. I was laughing to myself after I checked out. We have Big Lots, though, and I think it's called Big Lots in Maine, also. Sounds like a good buy and a good price. I love working with Wool Ease - have used it for hats and scarves for the troops..


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion
LOL said:


> Kids do that, too, Sue. Well, maybe not the sniffing part, but the stopping and going off in other directions. When I was in high school, I had a job after school watching a little boy so his Mom could have a couple of hours to herself. He was about two years old and when I took him for walks, he would go up each and every sidewalk to everyone's front door. Nothing I could say would change it. It was funny! Now, if he had been on a leash, things might have been different.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love tcm - dvr a lot of them to watch later. i also like regualr tv - "white collar"- "csi" - "unforgetable" - etc. sex and bad language is part of life we see for real everyday - and i realize there are some who feel we shouldn't have to see it of primetime - but there it is - every tv has an off button.
> 
> Hi Sam,
> White Collar, Royal Pains, Suits, Covert Affairs, The Glades, are some of my favorite shows. I also like The Amazing Race, but as far as some of the so-called reality shows, my life is reality enough..... why anybody would want to see Real Housewives, Jersey Shore, and the like is beyond me. I know many real housewives and they do not dress like these women. I agree that sometimes the best part of tv is the off button. That's when I play some of the movies I own or I watch the cooking channels. Unless of course, the Blackhawks, the Cubs, or the Bears are playing...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I guess it was her beauty that captivated him. After watching GWTW the other night, I was struck by what a whiner and cry baby she was even though she was really strong and a fighter. I think in the end Rhett thought she was just pretending to love him for his money.

BTW, when my brother was in his late teens and early twenties, he looked a lot like Clark Gable. My Mom was a local reporter for the nearest city newspaper and the paper would publish photos of the boys going off to war. My Mom received lots of letters from girls wanting to meet him.  He had brown hair and brown eyes and after he joined the Navy he raised a moustache.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


 It has been years since I have seen the movie. Sorry i don't remember either. The orginial house is suppose to have been torn down a few years ago. Is it true?Also there is a house in Little Rock that the TV series Designing Women was the profile pic . I past it sometimes when I am there. Anyone remember the house I'm taking about? It is a few blocks from the gardener P. Allen Smith's Garden Home. I go by there to see what the flowers look like. It is in the Quapaw Quarters.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now this is too much:


Endorsed: xxxxxxxxxxx This Election vote xxxxxxxxxxx For Ohio Republican St Central Comm xxxxxxxxxx1.wordpress.com 

i really get tired of unwanted advertisements showing up on my computer - this was on the bottom of pate 27 of the tea party - don't know if it showed up on anyone elses or not. 

it just provokes me that we have to be surrounded by advertisements. i dvr a lot of the shows that i watch so i can zap the advertisements - did you know there are less then forty minutes of actual show? 

sam


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


I think the book was titled Scarlett.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Today, I am going to cook spaghetti squash. Anyone tried it? It is a squash and after cooked, you use a fork and scratch it out. It looks just like spaghetti!! It tastes wonderful. I ususally sprinkle olive oil on it, add some chopped and sauted onion,garlic, and herbs and eat just like that. I don't care for spaghetti sauce, so I add a little cheese (whatever I happen to have)
> Qote: DonnieKay
> 
> I love this squash also - someone told me to cut the squash in half and cook in Microwave - I am assuming on "potatoe" cook scale - I usually scratch it out and then mix with finely chopped onions and sour cream. (light). Yummy.


I love spagetti squash. I have some in the freezer now from this summers Farmers Market. I usually do the spagetti sauce, but will have to try it your way. I love tomatoes though.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I'm having a problem with the Old Mill. Where does it appear in GWTW? I don't recall it at all. Please refresh my memory.


I recall a single shot of an old brick mill in the opening montage sequence, during the opening credits I think. I always associate that shot with the name of William Cameron Menzies, who was the production designer, so it may be shown when his credit card is on. I know! :roll: I'm weird! I've just always been a *BIG* GWTW fan, book and film. Also I tend to "collect" pictures of old water mills - jigsaw puzzles, cross stitch patterns, etc.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't seen this squash in my LGS - probably because I haven't been looking for it. But now that the subject has come up I am going to look for it again and try the microwave on it. I find it hard to cut into and since I haven't got all the strength in my hands after carple tunnel operation a few years ago, it is even harder to handle the hard shelled items. I'm wondering if I should try a small meat cleaver? 

I like tomatoes as well but being diabetic I can only eat so many of them. They don't help my fibromyalgia either. I still use them but sparingly. I used to make cabbage rolls, stuffed tomatoes and peppers a lot. Now I do them only once or twice a year. Hubby suffers a lot.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sue, thanks for the soup recipe. Now I know how I'll use that 29 oz. can of tomatoes I bought on sale. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Now Sam, are you knitting little purple sweaters for the puppies Hickory is going to have? What a project!! Are you knitting the sweater for yourself? I am sure you told us long ago and my memory is getting worn out, perhaps I needed that part of my brain for something else!! haha

Who did you breed Hickory with this time? I pray all puppies will be alive and healthy and good loving homes found for them all.

I started sorting out my embroidery floss for my cross stitch. I do like playing with the colors!!

It is warm and sunny here today. We are plus one degree celcius. We are forcast to get a bit of snow tomorrow. No greenery or bulbs coming up anywhere outside. My Easter cactus is in bud and the blooms will open in a few weeks time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sex and bad language is part of life we see for real everyday - and i realize there are some who feel we shouldn't have to see it of primetime - but there it is - every tv has an off button. i'm not making light of it honest - but can you imagine rhett saying "darn" instead of "damn". darn just doesn't give it the oomph that the line required. if you are going to watch a cop show - then you need to expect to see what cops see everyday.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


This is way off the track, but I love old buildings. One of the appeals in a movie I love, though only a two star I think, whose title I think is All that heaven allows, is an old mill that the guy (Rock Hudson) is restoring. it's a gorgeous building.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sex and bad language is part of life we see for real everyday - and i realize there are some who feel we shouldn't have to see it of primetime - but there it is - every tv has an off button. i'm not making light of it honest - but can you imagine rhett saying "darn" instead of "damn". darn just doesn't give it the oomph that the line required. if you are going to watch a cop show - then you need to expect to see what cops see everyday.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oooh, Am I just hungry or do I just love stuffed peppers? 
This sounds easy and wonderful. dandylion[/quote]

This soup sounds very good. My older kids will love it, not so sure about the ones still at home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

again - son-in-law's standard poodle is the culprit. i had done a good job of keeping them apart however - one day my little grandboys came to visit grandpa and left the gate open. well - it only takes once. the boys were quite amused with the whole process. they watched the last ones being born and are anxious to watch again. don't think the puppies were ten minutes old before they were wrapped in soft clolths and being rocked and sung to. when they were adoped they still thought of themselves as lap dogs - i forgot to tell the adoptees that little fact. lol

the sweater is a sleeveless three button cardigan - found the pattern out of a 1950's pattern book - there is a website which escapes me now - but there thing is to restore old knitting books - i have some knit doily patterns i want to try (one zero steel needles) once i learn how to use four needles.

the yarn was a wonderful swap gift - purple is one of my favorite colors. you know - once you turn fifty you are supposed to wear bright colors. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Now Sam, are you knitting little purple sweaters for the puppies Hickory is going to have? What a project!! Are you knitting the sweater for yourself? I am sure you told us long ago and my memory is getting worn out, perhaps I needed that part of my brain for something else!! haha
> 
> Who did you breed Hickory with this time? I pray all puppies will be alive and healthy and good loving homes found for them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I like tomatoes as well but being diabetic I can only eat so many of them. They don't help my fibromyalgia either. I still use them but sparingly. I used to make cabbage rolls, stuffed tomatoes and peppers a lot. Now I do them only once or twice a year. Hubby suffers a lot.


Just like to know if you have tried the yellow tomatoes? They are not so acidy and are kinder to fibermyalgia people like us. I also find that I can eat the odd canned tomato and of course the ketchup and tomato paste dont bother my fibermyalgia either. I have not been able to eat peppers for years. I used to eat the occaisional yellow pepper but not any move. I also find that I cant tolerate beef more than two-three times a month. I like a lot of fish and poultry. I do find myself eating a lot of whole grains and legumes. I also find for myself, it helps me if I do a session of passive isotonic exercises each afternoon. I soon know if I have missed a day or two of them!! Bless you as you too deal with this! (Our ancestors used to call this rheumatism).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: just got the ingredients out for the soup. guess what? hubby raided pantry last time he made chili and used my diced tomatoes and tomato sauce. grrrrrr. change of plans....stuffed peppers with some plain spaghetti sauce thrown in. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: just got the ingredients out for the soup. guess what? hubby raided pantry last time he made chili and used my diced tomatoes and tomato sauce. grrrrrr. change of plans....stuffed peppers with some plain spaghetti sauce thrown in. :thumbup:


You tell him that if it does not taste quite the same, he knows why!! and then again, you all may love these stuffed peppers this way!!! haha, always something new going on in the kitchen!.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now this is too much:
> 
> Endorsed: xxxxxxxxxxx This Election vote xxxxxxxxxxx For Ohio Republican St Central Comm xxxxxxxxxx1.wordpress.com
> 
> ...


We do the something here. I'll record a show and not watch it for 15-20 mins just so I skip the commercials.


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

I was just browsing and was astonished to notice, quite a few posts ago someone mentioned browned butter.. this is the first time I have heard anyone know of it in all my life.

When I was little my dad used to make rice pudding, dish it up and then pour sizzling hot browned butter on the top. He then sprinkled cinnamon over and topped it with sprinkled sugar. 

Delicious.. think I need to go and make some.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just like to know if you have tried the yellow tomatoes? They are not so acidy and are kinder to fibermyalgia people like us. I have not been able to eat peppers for years.


I love yellow tomatoes; they're about the only ones I can eat (since my oldest child was born, I've had terrible trouble with acidic foods...used to LOVE grapefruit). I have never liked peppers, though, of any kind. Not sure why, but my mom says it must run in the family--my sister doesn't like them, either.

I made myself go through a box of UFOs (not knitting) before I was allowed to come back to the tea party. Ha ha. I stuffed and sewed up five pillows; one is for my best friend, two are for her grandkids, and the other two, which I had no specific plans for, have been claimed by DP for the couch. After that, I finished a couple of stuffed critters (monsters?) and onward I plod...gee, but I have a lot of stuff in this room!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > I like tomatoes as well but being diabetic I can only eat so many of them. They don't help my fibromyalgia either. I still use them but sparingly. I used to make cabbage rolls, stuffed tomatoes and peppers a lot. Now I do them only once or twice a year. Hubby suffers a lot.
> ...


I only use ketchup occasionally as I have never really liked it. I do use the odd can of tomatoes when I make chilli. I have occasionally made my own tomatoe soup, sauce, by boiling down blanched tomatoes and then putting it through a sieve to take out the seeds. I learned how to make Italian tomatoe soup this way an it also avoids whatever chemicals they put in the canned stuff. It takes most of an afternoon, but is worth it. If you ever try it, when you get the soup consistancy you mix up a couple of eggs and put them in the soup, stirring the soup as you are pouring. Makes the egg all stringy when it cooks in the soup. Yummy.

I am also supposed to eat a lot of fibre, and so my favourite is oatmeal, cooked the scottish way - with water. I also used to like Red River Cereal which I haven't seen on the shelves the last few years. I can only eat a certain amount of potatoes and rice because of the carbohydrate count, and I love rye bread but have to limit that because it is like a lead weight in my stomach if eaten too often. Love 7 grain bread. Eat different beans as they are supposed to be good for me.

Since retiring last April, I have not been near Tim Horton Donuts for coffee plus donut, and also not near the Hamburger joints - McDonalds and A&W. I have also lost about 25 lbs. possibly because of this. Last September I signed up for Light aerobics on Monday and slow movement exercise on Thursday. I don`t drive so have to walk 5 min. to bus and a few more minutes changing busses and going into the community centres. Because of the light snowfall this year I haven`t spent much time shovelling but have a medium to large flower garden that I have to tend in Spring to Fall. I spent about 2 years of my last working years with a back problem - mostly siatic nerve. I started going to a chiropractor end of August and found out that all of the sitting at work contributed to my siatic nerve problem because sitting so long helped to shorten the muscle in the leg. Or at least that is what they told me. Since starting the exercises and going to the chiro every three weeks now, I have no pain. This week i missed one day of exercise and I notice it. Next week there is a public holiday `Family Day`so I will miss anothr day of exercise class. Guess I will have to get my lazy butt out on the road and do something. Need to shovel the drive way today so that will make up for last Thursday. So - off to supper or rather off to shovelling and then supper.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

PS. I have tried yellow tomatoes and do like them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

here they are ready to go in the oven. yummmmmy. check in later. making grannies chocolate macaroon cookies for dessert and for hubbies snack in lunch


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Blue Butterfly, Oh I love REd River Cereal. I was trying to explain it to my younger kids. My older kids would call it bird seed cereal. Yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> here they are ready to go in the oven. yummmmmy. check in later. making grannies chocolate macaroon cookies for dessert and for hubbies snack in lunch


Those peppers look delish.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

yes - Birdseed is a good way to describe it. And it is probably the colour of the Red River at flood time.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


the Designing Women house was just down the street from John Brittnam's Agency, (they did stock and bonds) don't remember the street but Mom seems to remember they turned it into a museum of some sorts. The house with the stairway used in GWTH was in southern Louisiana, somewhere around the Morgan City area. All I remember is that it was breathtaking!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Janeybabes said:


> I was just browsing and was astonished to notice, quite a few posts ago someone mentioned browned butter.. this is the first time I have heard anyone know of it in all my life.
> 
> When I was little my dad used to make rice pudding, dish it up and then pour sizzling hot browned butter on the top. He then sprinkled cinnamon over and topped it with sprinkled sugar.
> 
> Delicious.. think I need to go and make some.


I have seen the "brown" butter refer to carmalized butter on some cooking shows. Namely the Chef at Home who is Michael from Prince Edward Island. He does a lot of "homemade, homegrown" cooking.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love GWTW movie and book. I always think that Scarlett and Rhett do get back together after she goes back to Tara. I guess I'm a romantic at heart. I don't think Mitchell wrote another book, does anyone know for sure?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> yes - Birdseed is a good way to describe it. And it is probably the colour of the Red River at flood time.


Actually, the Red River Cereal did get its name because it was "invented" by the farmers in the Red River area called Winnipeg. The reason you cant find it on the shelves at the moment is because there was an allergy allert put out last September by Health Canada for the soy ingredient that was not on the label but is now part of the Red River cereal. I dont know if they are going to still encorporate the soy into it on a permanent basis or not. (The Red River in flood time and every other time, is a very disgusting brown color).

My Mom used to make the oatmeal with water too. Once a week she would add a bit of the Red River cereal to the pot "just for a different flavor". Red River cereal is one thing that is environmentally friendly to throw for the newly weds as they exit the church.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love GWTW movie and book. I always think that Scarlett and Rhett do get back together after she goes back to Tara. I guess I'm a romantic at heart. I don't think Mitchell wrote another book, does anyone know for sure?


Pammie, here is what wikileaks says about the sequel, Scarlett, and gives the basic plot of the book. It is not written by the same author (Mitchell) as GWTW and so from what I read, there was a lot to be desired with this book. A badly written sequel is what I gather. I only saw GWTW once and was not really too impressed by it. :?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> My Mom used to make the oatmeal with water too. Once a week she would add a bit of the Red River cereal to the pot "just for a different flavor". Red River cereal is one thing that is environmentally friendly to throw for the newly weds as they exit the church.


I'm now curious as to what else one might make oatmeal with? We always made it with water and still do.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom used to make the oatmeal with water too. Once a week she would add a bit of the Red River cereal to the pot "just for a different flavor". Red River cereal is one thing that is environmentally friendly to throw for the newly weds as they exit the church.
> ...


We always made it with water but I have recently made it very successfully with milk to boost the nutrition.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I got grewl to eat for breakfast every winter. Grewl being hot milk being added to my bowl and stirred in till it resembled thick soup, then some brown sugar as a bribe to eat it. After I got married and moved away I didn't eat oatmeal for 10 years. I rhink boiled eggs were another thing that I didn't eat for a long time either. However I'm back at it but my oatmeal is the instant kind.

I went to Winnipeg as a companion to my grandmother in 1965. We visited her "baby" brother and his family. We were taken out for sight seeing and had to cross the Red River at one point. It had flooded a while before that and was almost dried up in that area but still could see the ugly colour. My grandmother was born in the Westbourne area I think, some where near Portage La Prarie. The homestead was about 20 miles from the nearest neighbour. Lovely memories from my visit.



5mmdpns said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > yes - Birdseed is a good way to describe it. And it is probably the colour of the Red River at flood time.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver,
> ...


I've been told that if you are having blood drawn for tests, even a fasting blood test, drinking water is fine.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:



> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > here they are ready to go in the oven. yummmmmy. check in later. making grannies chocolate macaroon cookies for dessert and for hubbies snack in lunch
> ...


thanks nanacaren, they were delish. my tummy is so full i can"t even look at the macaroons.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Everybody, Just back & caught up after a very busy weekendwhat with sailing club & visiting Bro. This has been a very interesting TP, Thanks Sam for hosting & all who have made it so good; I Agree with those who dislike the bad language {& the Ads} we were taught at uni that the media not only depicts society but also influences it,so maybe we should be careful what our youngsters watch. I can remember when my 7yr/ old brother taught me {5} a swear word, we repeated it several times, then suddenly my sister {2} joined in. He was horrified as he knew she would say it to Mum, or even worse, Dad. He learnt a valuable lesson, nobody swore in our house.
The recipes sound good, shopping tomorrow, and I loved the photos.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Blue Butterfly, Oh I love REd River Cereal. I was trying to explain it to my younger kids. My older kids would call it bird seed cereal. Yummy.


Hmmmmmm. I've never seen Red River Cereal, but the peppers look great. Very pretty with the colorful peppers. 
I'll keep an eye out for the cereal. I love to try new foods.
BTW, oatmeal is extra creamy made with milk.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, You & Fale have been in my prayers & I am so pleased that it isn't Alzheimer's. I hope he gets the help he needs now, I know you will take good care of him, lucky man.
Take good care of yourself too. Spoil yourself a bit & use the excuse " he needs me to be well & happy ".

Tessa.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I make oatmeal with water and then add a smidge of butter & either sugar or honey.

And so far, the sauce tastes very good for my tetrazzini try out. Recipe is here: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chicken-or-Turkey-Tetrazzini/Detail.aspx

Though I cut the cheese in half--that calls for way too much cheese (and I love cheese, but sheesh).

I can see the floor in my workroom again. LOL And of course, now it needs a serious vacuuming...


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Red River Cereal I have came from Canada, I don't think we have it down here. I love it!!! Might be able to find it online.....


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> The Red River Cereal I have came from Canada, I don't think we have it down here. I love it!!! Might be able to find it online.....


Thanks, kac, i'll have to wait, I guess. 
It's 7 pm here. Time for Downton Abbey. 
Catcha later, dandylion


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

going on 7pm here as well time to go and pick our movie for tonight. we have a movie to watch as a family every sunday night. hmmm, wonder if it will be star wars....AGAIN!!!!!! lol. check in later. happy family day tomorrow. don't know if you that is a holiday in the states or elsewhere in the world. maybe just canada. dunno. anyways....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have a question, I am needing DPN's , the larger sizes, 10.5 and 11.. 6, 7, 8 and 9 to complete a set so I can be prepared to make different hats and so on. problem is I can only find sets in the smaller sizes. and not many offer anything except the bamboo, which I really don't care for. Any ideas??


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: just got the ingredients out for the soup. guess what? hubby raided pantry last time he made chili and used my diced tomatoes and tomato sauce. grrrrrr. change of plans....stuffed peppers with some plain spaghetti sauce thrown in. :thumbup:


We have this rule that if we use something from the cupboard we write it on the shopping list. Simple? Well 20 years ago my daughters got it, my DH- well he's nearly got it now. But the poor man can't win. I had extra dishwashing detergent and found myself ready to winge because he put it on the list! How was he meant to know I had 2 packs in the cupboard not just the one? At least I did keep my mouth shut that time.

It's his birthday today. When one daughter rang him this morning he wanted to know if she was making cucumber sandwiches for his birthday tea? He hates cucumber so guess what he is getting for tea (as well as his favourite main course, lasanga cooked and favourite dessert, cheesecake. I'm doing the cheesecake so better get the cream cheese out the fridge.) I find it hard to understand hating cucumber it is so innocuous I'm not sure what there is hate about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom used to make the oatmeal with water too. Once a week she would add a bit of the Red River cereal to the pot "just for a different flavor". Red River cereal is one thing that is environmentally friendly to throw for the newly weds as they exit the church.
> ...


Milk- it gives it more flavour. I often do half milk half water. Also provides calcium this way.

We used to cook burnt butter biscuits as kids. They used browned butter, but despite the name you actually needed to avoid burning the butter or they tasted horrid. Only remember them because they tasted so awful when we burnt the butter. Don't think we even have the recipe anymore. We lost most of childhood recipes. My father died when I was 15 and mum ended up in hospital (side effect of a medication the doctor gave her). The church members kindly cleaned up the house for us and the folder with the recipes was never seen again. And we couldn't remember the details of them unfortunately.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I cook it with water and then once cooked and in my bowl, I add milk and sweetener or berries.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > gagesmom said:
> ...


You could always mail them to a friend 
:lol: hint hint


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no pammie - there is no sequel written my margaret mitchell. i'd like to think that rhett came back but i don't know - a person can only take so much before it starts to erode their self-worth. scarlett was too in love with herself to ever love anyone very much.

sam



pammie1234 said:



> I love GWTW movie and book. I always think that Scarlett and Rhett do get back together after she goes back to Tara. I guess I'm a romantic at heart. I don't think Mitchell wrote another book, does anyone know for sure?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i always make mine with milk - it comes out creamier.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom used to make the oatmeal with water too. Once a week she would add a bit of the Red River cereal to the pot "just for a different flavor". Red River cereal is one thing that is environmentally friendly to throw for the newly weds as they exit the church.
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm...lots of ways to eat oatmeal!! I have found Greek Yogurt at Zehrs and Sobey's grocery stores. One has honey in it. Tastes good so maybe tomorrow morning it will be omlets and oatmeal with yogurt - heck - might as well throw in some blueberries. Now for supper - spaget w/garlic - and watching movie - Under the Tuscan Sun. Nothing like the original book. Have the second book (2 years now) but still haven't had time to read it. Maybe for the summer holidays at the cottage. Wonder if it has some recipts in it?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have a question, I am needing DPN's , the larger sizes, 10.5 and 11.. 6, 7, 8 and 9 to complete a set so I can be prepared to make different hats and so on. problem is I can only find sets in the smaller sizes. and not many offer anything except the bamboo, which I really don't care for. Any ideas??


What would you like them to be made of?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I got grewl to eat for breakfast every winter. Grewl being hot milk being added to my bowl and stirred in till it resembled thick soup, then some brown sugar as a bribe to eat it. After I got married and moved away I didn't eat oatmeal for 10 years. I rhink boiled eggs were another thing that I didn't eat for a long time either. However I'm back at it but my oatmeal is the instant kind.
> 
> I went to Winnipeg as a companion to my grandmother in 1965. We visited her "baby" brother and his family. We were taken out for sight seeing and had to cross the Red River at one point. It had flooded a while before that and was almost dried up in that area but still could see the ugly colour. My grandmother was born in the Westbourne area I think, some where near Portage La Prarie. The homestead was about 20 miles from the nearest neighbour. Lovely memories from my visit.


Yes, lovely prairie scenes still call to me. I was born about 70 miles east of Winnipeg where my mother's parents and grandparents homesteaded and farmed. Most of the prairie rivers and streams do have a brown color because of the mud/soil they go through. But then the rivers do bring out the sediments as they flow along. The Red River has not been dredged now for years. I think if they did do this on a regular basis, then there would not be the amount of flooding every spring that they have. I do hope your family homesteading area was not one that was devastated by the floods this past spring. Although the flooding does enrich the farmlands, it can be very traumatic.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

wannabear said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a question, I am needing DPN's , the larger sizes, 10.5 and 11.. 6, 7, 8 and 9 to complete a set so I can be prepared to make different hats and so on. problem is I can only find sets in the smaller sizes. and not many offer anything except the bamboo, which I really don't care for. Any ideas??
> ...


any type of metal, I am on a fixed income so not that picky. A friend just told me about a site that has a complete set for 24.95.. and free shipping, they are bamboo, but at that price may be hard to pass up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> going on 7pm here as well time to go and pick our movie for tonight. we have a movie to watch as a family every sunday night. hmmm, wonder if it will be star wars....AGAIN!!!!!! lol. check in later. happy family day tomorrow. don't know if you that is a holiday in the states or elsewhere in the world. maybe just canada. dunno. anyways....


Tomorrow (Monday, 2/20), is Presidents' Day in the U.S. Family Day sounds much nicer, though!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool I will, have to bookmark this, that is neat. Thanks sweetie!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Someone has knitting needles for sale here on Knitting Paradise. I found it under the classified section where members will post anything they have to buy or sell.
Here is the direct link to her. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62374-1.html


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> going on 7pm here as well time to go and pick our movie for tonight. we have a movie to watch as a family every sunday night. hmmm, wonder if it will be star wars....AGAIN!!!!!! lol. check in later. happy family day tomorrow. don't know if you that is a holiday in the states or elsewhere in the world. maybe just canada. dunno. anyways....


It combines what used to be two presidents' birthdays off.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

I have found this site to be reasonable.
http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/notions-knitting-needles.htm.

I am going to check out Ice yarns site for their needle prices.

If you have circular needles, with a long enough cable, you can use the magic loop method, and is easier than struggling w/ dps

I made a pair of socks. All Magic loop is, cast your sts on, count your stitches to about half way, at that point, pull your cable out between two of the stitches to form a loop with the cable, pulling out the cable enables you to work on smaller projects on circular needles.

Here is a link to a tutorial on the magic loop method.

http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Magic_Loop__D119.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - try this site -

http://www.woobeeknitshop.com/servlet/the-KNITTING-NEEDLES/Categories

also - www.knitpics.com

sam

why can't i think of the name of my needles - the wooden ones that are made of different colors - anyone tell me. i think they have quite a selection of different needle sizes.


Marianne818 said:


> Have a question, I am needing DPN's , the larger sizes, 10.5 and 11.. 6, 7, 8 and 9 to complete a set so I can be prepared to make different hats and so on. problem is I can only find sets in the smaller sizes. and not many offer anything except the bamboo, which I really don't care for. Any ideas??


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a question, I am needing DPN's , the larger sizes, 10.5 and 11.. 6, 7, 8 and 9 to complete a set so I can be prepared to make different hats and so on. problem is I can only find sets in the smaller sizes. and not many offer anything except the bamboo, which I really don't care for. Any ideas??
> ...


I like dpn's in bamboo. They don't slide as much so I can keep the stitches on the needle. The metal ones slide too much and they fall out therefore losing stitches.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

My gr. uncle who inherited the homestead took us there to see the land where it was. He had some cattle there he needed to visit and had to check the waterhole which was the size of a small quarry and banked on three sides with dirt. The original house and barn and another building were long gone. The homestead was about a 1\2 hour ride from Plumas where my gr. uncle lived. The land is flatter than a pancake. Can see all the way to the foothills of the Rockies from the grain house (forget the right term) I just can't imagine living there. Have a picture of my gr. uncle and my gr.grandfather's third wife in front of the second house he built. The original cabin was burnt down when my grandmother was 6 yrs. old. The frist house must have been a lot bigger since there were about 12 children and the 2 adults. I still have a 2nd cousin living in Winnipeg but we haven't corresponded for a couple of years now. Our oldest family member lives in B.C. and must be 102 now. She is the daughter of gr. uncle mentioned. He lived to be 106 years. He was quite a man. I am wondering if his daughter will live as long. Must call her daughter about her. Anyway - must get my supper! Here is the picture.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> marianne - try this site -
> 
> http://www.woobeeknitshop.com/servlet/the-KNITTING-NEEDLES/Categories
> 
> ...


Harmony?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dandylion said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Butterfly, Oh I love REd River Cereal. I was trying to explain it to my younger kids. My older kids would call it bird seed cereal. Yummy.
> ...


The Red River Cereals are usually in the baking isle with the grains, or at least that's where I always seem to find it if that helps you any.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you mean harmony needles with the pretty wood on Knitpicks? I have a pair I love them.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow I love antique photos, they have a special charm all their own. Thanks for putting the pictures for us to see.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> now this is too much:
> 
> Endorsed: xxxxxxxxxxx This Election vote xxxxxxxxxxx For Ohio Republican St Central Comm xxxxxxxxxx1.wordpress.com
> 
> ...


My daughter ALWAYS turns shows on 15 minutes late so that she can zap all the commercials. We do the same or tape them all for the evening and just start watching a half hour later. Amazing how short things really are. You and I share a lot of the same TV choices. I also watch Blue Bloods and Justified, though it has a pretty good share of violence. Still like the quirkyness of the characters. There are not a lot of comedies that are actually funny anymore and I dislike the dumbing down of America. Having 2 daughters and 2 grand daughters, we are pretty tough on the images of women and use some of the things we see as a "learning" opportunity. So far, we have been blessed with girls who have a very strong sense of themselves and their own styles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you mjs - that is exactly what i was thinking of.

sam



mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > marianne - try this site -
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > now this is too much:
> ...


I really enjoy Blue bloods, though I really do wonder about the rough behavior of the Danny character with prisoners.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you mjs - that is exactly what i was thinking of.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think it's nice to have beautiful things to use for utilitarian purposes, like cutting boards, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom used to make the oatmeal with water too. Once a week she would add a bit of the Red River cereal to the pot "just for a different flavor". Red River cereal is one thing that is environmentally friendly to throw for the newly weds as they exit the church.
> ...


The Scots sometimes use milk, or for real decadence, cream!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have a question, I am needing DPN's , the larger sizes, 10.5 and 11.. 6, 7, 8 and 9 to complete a set so I can be prepared to make different hats and so on. problem is I can only find sets in the smaller sizes. and not many offer anything except the bamboo, which I really don't care for. Any ideas??


If you find a larger set, let me know. I just buy the metal sets at the big box stores because I have not found a larger set offered. I am going to buy the Harmony ones to ifll in gaps, but they aren't cheap so I had wanted to find a set price.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I keep looking for it when I go shopping. I'll have to ask my son to bring some when he comes to visit from Scarborough. Hope he can find it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have a question, I am needing DPN's , the larger sizes, 10.5 and 11.. 6, 7, 8 and 9 to complete a set so I can be prepared to make different hats and so on. problem is I can only find sets in the smaller sizes. and not many offer anything except the bamboo, which I really don't care for. Any ideas??


I'd think metal would be really heavy after a certain size; why is it you don't care for the bamboo? The Harmonies have really sharp tips, and to solve the "blunt end problem" for my bamboos, I sharpened the ends and then sanded. A lot of them will fit in a pencil sharpener.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> marianne - try this site -
> 
> http://www.woobeeknitshop.com/servlet/the-KNITTING-NEEDLES/Categories
> 
> ...


KnitPicks Harmonies are the layered birch of different colors. Knit Pro is also like that. I like these because the point is good and the finish is nice. Bamboo, for me, is too soft and the points mash quickly. I am sure that there are exceptions, but more costly than I want to pay.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


I just put it in my Amazon cart. Maybe I'll get it when I'm ordering another knitting book.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> My gr. uncle who inherited the homestead took us there to see the land where it was. He had some cattle there he needed to visit and had to check the waterhole which was the size of a small quarry and banked on three sides with dirt. The original house and barn and another building were long gone. The homestead was about a 1\2 hour ride from Plumas where my gr. uncle lived. The land is flatter than a pancake. Can see all the way to the foothills of the Rockies from the grain house (forget the right term) I just can't imagine living there. Have a picture of my gr. uncle and my gr.grandfather's third wife in front of the second house he built. The original cabin was burnt down when my grandmother was 6 yrs. old. The frist house must have been a lot bigger since there were about 12 children and the 2 adults. I still have a 2nd cousin living in Winnipeg but we haven't corresponded for a couple of years now. Our oldest family member lives in B.C. and must be 102 now. She is the daughter of gr. uncle mentioned. He lived to be 106 years. He was quite a man. I am wondering if his daughter will live as long. Must call her daughter about her. Anyway - must get my supper! Here is the picture.


wow bluebutterfly those photos are reat. i am so happy ypu shared them. what a piece of family history. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

by the way, my son surprised me. he chose to watch home alone. i snuck in here for a final check on the tp. will check in tomorrow after work. happy family day, presidents day tomorrow


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Sam Thanks for hosting this weekend! You'll do great. I finaly got caught up on last week's party.
> 
> Just a couple of questions about the omlette--which sounds really delicious!!!! Would freezer bags work or do I need to look for something like boil in bags? (Do they still make those?) and secondly, what size should I use? Would quart size be big enough or do I need Gallon?


i used a qt. sized no name brand freezer bag to do mine in and loved it, just gotta figure out how long to boil, as it wasn't done in center enough for me, so i nuked it a tat. but easy peasy fell out of the bag.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Metal in those sizes is just not out there. The chinese bamboo DPNs are really not too bad and very cheap on ebay. You can always polish them with bees wax to make them smoother. Or if you use shorter cable needles, they are in metal. I made a hat with 16" size 10.5 cables until decreases made it impossible then converted to bamboo dpns or you could use a pair of cables like the sock people do--I've tried it and it works fine. Wish I could help you more.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> My gr. uncle who inherited the homestead took us there to see the land where it was. He had some cattle there he needed to visit and had to check the waterhole which was the size of a small quarry and banked on three sides with dirt. The original house and barn and another building were long gone. The homestead was about a 1\2 hour ride from Plumas where my gr. uncle lived. The land is flatter than a pancake. Can see all the way to the foothills of the Rockies from the grain house (forget the right term) I just can't imagine living there. Have a picture of my gr. uncle and my gr.grandfather's third wife in front of the second house he built. The original cabin was burnt down when my grandmother was 6 yrs. old. The frist house must have been a lot bigger since there were about 12 children and the 2 adults. I still have a 2nd cousin living in Winnipeg but we haven't corresponded for a couple of years now. Our oldest family member lives in B.C. and must be 102 now. She is the daughter of gr. uncle mentioned. He lived to be 106 years. He was quite a man. I am wondering if his daughter will live as long. Must call her daughter about her. Anyway - must get my supper! Here is the picture.


*chuckles* because I lived about 30 miles north of Plumas in a little town called Glenella. It was not the foothills of the Rockies that you saw but the Riding Mountains which were west of the area. They were about 15 miles west of Glenella. The Riding Mountains are the next "step" up on the prairies and they used to be the shoreline of the huge lake that once covered most of Manitoba and parts of N. Dakota. From where you were, you may have also seen the Turtle Mountains. The Riding Mountains and the Turtle Mountains were not really mountains like the Rockies, but rather a chain of hills.

The pictures are lovely! They do remind me of my gr. grandparents' homestead pictures. The middle picture with the front porch/veranda is so cute but totally realistic. The homes were often a lot smaller than the barns which housed all the animals together. The homes started out small and always had additions built on as more kids were added to the household. My grandparents ended up with a two room house which became a two story house with three bedrooms upstairs, a living room, dining room, kitchen, and bedroom on the main floor and a basement with a coal furnace.

And you are absolutely correct about the flatness of the land. I remember back in the '70's when there was a lot of flooding going on, the only thing that saved our town of Glenella was the railroad track. It acted as a dike to keep the water out of the town. The other remarkable thing about the prairies was where there was water -- river, stream, water hole -- there were willows and poplar trees. People were all neighbours, the ones in the town and the ones on the farms. *chuckles* again, because we had several little farming towns come together to make the elementary school in Glenella, and several other little towns come together to make a high school in a neighbouring town. (There were 89 students in the highschool, and 12 students in my highschool graduating class!)

Westbourne is halfway between Portage la Prairie and Gladstone. It is northwest of Portage la Prairie on the #1 TransCanada Hwy. Gladstone is southeast of Plumas and they are about 30 miles apart. Small world.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> still sunny here but snowing out now. supposed to go down to -10 tonight.
> 
> hubby at the grocery store right now getting ground beef for our supper tonight. :thumbup:


 :? i am going to get some gr. beef out of the freezer and i have the other stuff for the soup. this will be on the menu this wk. also another omlet in the morn. thanks sam. 
i like a lot of the older movies, but also like some of the new stuff, and yes it has blood, the original halloween is a classic horror for me, i love to watch clint eastwood in Gran Torino, he is perfect for that part. i do think far to many shows use bad language and way to much sexy stuff, when just the suggestion would do fine, if its a must, but i just can't condone the language and we do here more and more on reg. tv, but i can hit the channel button also. 
i loved the pic.s of the day lilies. awsome flowers. 
i also was wondering about maelinde, whats going on with her these days. everyone this has been a great t party and thanks for your parts in it, i still am amazed at how connected we are all over the world.
also the little girl Kate who had the cancer in her leg and eventually lost it above the knee. is home in remission, all her counts are rising or are good now. she is exersizing now and is doing gymnastics also, she posted the other day, she did a rount off, (one legged, mind you) this little gal will not be kept down. Thanks to all the prayers who went up for her, i also pray for the requests i have read on here this wkend.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I also watch Blue Bloods and Justified, though it has a pretty good share of violence. Still like the quirkyness of the characters.


I don't watch Blue Bloods, but Justified is one of my favorites. I love the quirkyness of these characters and sometimes the weird one liners have me laughing out loud. I really like how Raylan and Boyd play off on another. Timothy Olyphant has been one of my favorite actors for a while now.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good night all.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

flockie said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I also watch Blue Bloods and Justified, though it has a pretty good share of violence. Still like the quirkyness of the characters.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I also watch Blue Bloods and Justified, though it has a pretty good share of violence. Still like the quirkyness of the characters.
> ...


The bootlegging, Queen of the Hill, Mom was quite the character. Too bad they killed her off.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

One of my biggest problems with the new movies is that they think it is so cool to shoot everything in the DARK... Hard to see what is going on... Also, the actual theaters are usually so LOUD that I am afraid I'll lose my hearing.... 

(Have to say that there are some good ones though.... After all, son-in-law is an actor and that is how food goes on the table for the Grands.....)


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I was glad to see she won the Emmy for her portrayal of Mags Bennett. She was a hoot. The actress is on The Gifted Man now.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Tonight when I watched what I had taped on Friday, I was just thinking how much I enjoy Rita.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> One of my biggest problems with the new movies is that they think it is so cool to shoot everything in the DARK... Hard to see what is going on... Also, the actual theaters are usually so LOUD that I am afraid I'll lose my hearing....
> 
> (Have to say that there are some good ones though.... After all, son-in-law is an actor and that is how food goes on the table for the Grands.....)


I agree, sometimes the background is so dark.... the loudness can be quite annoying, but even more so is the talking, people texting during the movie....because you can get blinded from the light on their phones....

Would I know anything your son-in-law has acted in?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> Tonight when I watched what I had taped on Friday, I was just thinking how much I enjoy Rita.


Yes, I like Rita. The Gifted Man is a good show.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a question, I am needing DPN's , the larger sizes, 10.5 and 11.. 6, 7, 8 and 9 to complete a set so I can be prepared to make different hats and so on. problem is I can only find sets in the smaller sizes. and not many offer anything except the bamboo, which I really don't care for. Any ideas??
> ...


Try eknittingneedles.com they have complete sets, very reasonable, great customer service, free shipping, and they are fast ! They even have cases to hold the full sets of double pointed needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Son-in-law has been in some movies you might know, but you wouldn't know him. More likely to know him from some TV work. He did one that is shown alot about a pilot (Jack Wagner) who had 2 wives and a fiance' in different states. It was called "Frequent Flyer". Mark was the co-pilot in that. (Funny because his wife is with American Airlines and there was a lot of speculation about a particular pilot that this was based on....) He does a lot of commercials, voice overs, industrials, spokes person for a chain of banks, an occasional play as a favor for some producer friends, lots of everyday acting... He did some "Silk Stockings", "Walker, Texas Ranger.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sandy,,, Thanks... I'll check it out.. I went there and the cases are great. The sets are bamboo and I don't like bamboo but the rosewood ones certainly come in every size up to #50.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - think the directions said twenty minutes - you might try an extra five or ten minutes. glad you enjoyed them.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam Thanks for hosting this weekend! You'll do great. I finaly got caught up on last week's party.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great Tea Party this weekend. Sam, you did a great job as host. Can't wait to see the puppies. Finished an American Girl doll poncho and beret for my great-niece's birthday. Will be going to east Texas next weekend to celebrate the Feb. birthdays in the family. We have quite a few! It will be the first time I get to see my new great-nephew. He was born in Jan. Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all for all the sites, I'm going to check them all out in the morning, DS said he can make the bamboo slide easier for me. He's been looking also. Sweet dreams my friends, I really love having such wonderful help on this forum!! :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

When making the eggs, do you think the bags will be reusable after the boiling?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should think if you use freezer bags they should stand up to the boiling and be reusable. since it is only me i have to worry about i tend not to worry about such things - i probably should -however . . . . .

sam



siouxann said:


> When making the eggs, do you think the bags will be reusable after the boiling?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Son-in-law has been in some movies you might know, but you wouldn't know him. More likely to know him from some TV work. He did one that is shown alot about a pilot (Jack Wagner) who had 2 wives and a fiance' in different states. It was called "Frequent Flyer". Mark was the co-pilot in that. (Funny because his wife is with American Airlines and there was a lot of speculation about a particular pilot that this was based on....) He does a lot of commercials, voice overs, industrials, spokes person for a chain of banks, an occasional play as a favor for some producer friends, lots of everyday acting... He did some "Silk Stockings", "Walker, Texas Ranger.....


I remember that movie "Frequent Flyer". I also used to watch "Silk Stockings", never did get into "Walker, Texas Ranger". I will have to remember this the next time that movie airs.

My only claim to fame was Marilu Henner went to the same High School as I did. She graduated 2 years before me, and her sister Chrystal was in my graduating class of 1972.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam Those puppies ought to be adorable. How large will they be. Do they have mostly poodle characteristics or mostly lab.
Re Needles: I really love my new knitpics harmonies the knitting almost does itself. Finally making headway on the F&F Scarf. Have two on needles at present. Maybe plastic would be all right in that size lighter. The Dreamz needles are different colors for different sizes-which I think would be and advantage. 
Re Language in film. Occasional use of a controversial word would be tolerable as occasional violence, but no alternative is avail. When the TV gets stuck in one story type, detectives, romance, cowboys whatever it seem that that all you can see on every channel; same with the language problem an occasional word could be tolerated but the perfusion is repulsive. I hardly turn the TV on anymore. I used to watch the news, but there again each broadcasts repeats and repeats and repeats over again throughout the day the week, the month the weekend, which magnifies the feeling that the world is going to self destruct. I have had a much happier life without these things. I miss the weather. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - they will be labradoodles - some characteristics of each - the last litter both had wavy hair - not as curly as the father - one yellow and one black - no idea where the yellow came from as both mother and father are black or black/grey. they were very cute regardless and i had a hard time letting them go. i kept forgetting they would grow up to be dogs and would have more energy than i could put up with - or tend to. i wish they came already house broken. lol

i think she is close - she is wanting to nest - have several blankets on the floor for her. i'm really anxious to see them and to see how many we get. hope they are all live births.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Sam Those puppies ought to be adorable. How large will they be. Do they have mostly poodle characteristics or mostly lab.
> Re Needles: I really love my new knitpics harmonies the knitting almost does itself. Finally making headway on the F&F Scarf. Have two on needles at present. Maybe plastic would be all right in that size lighter. The Dreamz needles are different colors for different sizes-which I think would be and advantage.
> Re Language in film. Occasional use of a controversial word would be tolerable as occasional violence, but no alternative is avail. When the TV gets stuck in one story type, detectives, romance, cowboys whatever it seem that that all you can see on every channel; same with the language problem an occasional word could be tolerated but the perfusion is repulsive. I hardly turn the TV on anymore. I used to watch the news, but there again each broadcasts repeats and repeats and repeats over again throughout the day the week, the month the weekend, which magnifies the feeling that the world is going to self destruct. I have had a much happier life without these things. I miss the weather. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

siouxann said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Good evening everyone...almost tomorrow here on the coast of Virginia....raining and rather chilly. Sam, thanks for opening the TP and I know I'm going to love the "short cut omelet". Husband is the omelet maker in this house, but think I could do this one ok. I haven't been able to read all of the posts until this evenng and saw page 34!! wow..I am really behind. Daughter and husband from New Hampshire were visiting this week-end, so we were enjoying family. I always enjoy reading the TP posts but feel a little out of the loop...guess I should participate more. This is good weather to cosy up to the fire and knit, so tomorrow will find me right there. Paunie


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I have a black labradoodle. He is more lab than doodle! Really sweet. The breeder said he should weigh between 35-45 lbs. When I took him to the vet a couple of weeks ago, he weighed 79 lbs! He is a big boy! Vet said he might still grow a little more. He was 1 on Valentine's Day. I love that boy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

paulie - it's always good to hear from you whenever you can join us - hearing from everyone as often as they can participate is what makes this forum so unique - we get so many different threads going - although - i do have to admit i have been missing dave history lessons. hope he has a lot to share next week - guess i should say this week since this is sunday night in northwest ohio.

sam



Paunie said:


> Good evening everyone...almost tomorrow here on the coast of Virginia....raining and rather chilly. Sam, thanks for opening the TP and I know I'm going to love the "short cut omelet". Husband is the omelet maker in this house, but think I could do this one ok. I haven't been able to read all of the posts until this evenng and saw page 34!! wow..I am really behind. Daughter and husband from New Hampshire were visiting this week-end, so we were enjoying family. I always enjoy reading the TP posts but feel a little out of the loop...guess I should participate more. This is good weather to cosy up to the fire and knit, so tomorrow will find me right there. Paunie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pamie1234 - how lucky are you!!!

heidi put carpeting throughout my apartment - i did not want it but since she was doing it - it is what i got - and i shouldn't complain. i am saving my money to put in cork floors - i still think they will be easier to keep hair clean - the sweeper is just to difficult to push on the carpet. can really lose my air doing that. then i could have a puppy - i wouldn't need to worry so much about accidents.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I have a black labradoodle. He is more lab than doodle! Really sweet. The breeder said he should weigh between 35-45 lbs. When I took him to the vet a couple of weeks ago, he weighed 79 lbs! He is a big boy! Vet said he might still grow a little more. He was 1 on Valentine's Day. I love that boy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> marge - they will be labradoodles - some characteristics of each - the last litter both had wavy hair - not as curly as the father - one yellow and one black - no idea where the yellow came from as both mother and father are black or black/grey. they were very cute regardless and i had a hard time letting them go. i kept forgetting they would grow up to be dogs and would have more energy than i could put up with - or tend to. i wish they came already house broken. lol
> 
> i think she is close - she is wanting to nest - have several blankets on the floor for her. i'm really anxious to see them and to see how many we get. hope they are all live births.
> 
> ...


Dear Sam, good luck for the birthing, It was always something special when we had a new litter, Mum bred the short tailed Pembroke corgis, but we also had a very special litter of labrador pups when my oldest was about a year old, she had a wonderful time with them all.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Good morning everybody! We got some snow. It's only a speck, but this will not be the first year in 138 without any snow. Maybe the next one will be the real thing.

Sam, I am all excited about the puppies coming. Can't wait to hear.

And Jynx - I have worn ear plugs in movie theaters most of my life. I can't stand all that noise. The side benefit is I can't hear all the popcorn munchers. I can hear the movie just fine, though. It isn't any fun when it hurts your ears.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I just put it in my Amazon cart. Maybe I'll get it when I'm ordering another knitting book.[/quote]

I never thought of Amazon, thanks .


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam: I am just so jealoug- I am a dog lover and have never been without for 40 years. It is so strange to come home and not have some greet me at the door. I was a student of canine genetics on a Sheltie project to suppress the collie eye sydrome in Shelties. This was in the days when we compiled statistics by hand and someone key punched data after the fact. All of the pups were examined shortly after
being weaned and correlated to identify carriers. At that time the breed had a very highly used stud who was a carrier. The collie breed had 75% affected, but shelties were not nearly so high. One hardly sees a sheltie or collie here anymore and I haven't been toa dog show in years. Will you sell the pups and what is the price if I may ask? Enjoy the time you have the pups, I always think
observing the behaviors and dominance issues worked out. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam, my daughter has a labradoodle, He is BIG & cute as can be. I do envy you your babies-to-be, I can't cope with the cleaning up any moreor I would get a puppy. Have to stick with my faithful pussy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

morning everyone, it's 7:10 am here and sun is starting to come up. looks like we could have another beautiful day. thought i would check out the tea party this morning as i have to work today. leaving around 8am. sam will you share a picture with us of the puppies? hope the birth goes well and all live. off to start getting ready. will check in later on after work. have a great day everyone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> morning everyone, it's 7:10 am here and sun is starting to come up. looks like we could have another beautiful day. thought i would check out the tea party this morning as i have to work today. leaving around 8am. sam will you share a picture with us of the puppies? hope the birth goes well and all live. off to start getting ready. will check in later on after work. have a great day everyone


I have woken, middle of the night ,keep thinking I must mske a really important post, but I think it is a dream


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I used to watch the news, but there again each broadcasts repeats and repeats and repeats over again throughout the day the week, the month the weekend, which magnifies the feeling that the world is going to self destruct. I have had a much happier life without these things. Marlark Marge.


Marge, I agree with you about the news. It can be depressing when you hear the same general thing told over and over again. That's why I like Dr. Weil's advice: take a news break for a few days or a week and your outlook on life will change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bread baking time in New Zealand! 4.10a.m., Tuesday morning- Shrove Tuesday- Pancake Day!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I haven't seen this squash in my LGS - probably because I haven't been looking for it. But now that the subject has come up I am going to look for it again and try the microwave on it. I find it hard to cut into and since I haven't got all the strength in my hands after carple tunnel operation a few years ago, it is even harder to handle the hard shelled items. I'm wondering if I should try a small meat cleaver?
> 
> I like tomatoes as well but being diabetic I can only eat so many of them. They don't help my fibromyalgia either. I still use them but sparingly. I used to make cabbage rolls, stuffed tomatoes and peppers a lot. Now I do them only once or twice a year. Hubby suffers a lot.


I cook spaghetti squash in the micro but first I use a skewer to poke several holes in it to let the steam out. I usually cook it about 15 minutes but you can test it by feeling if the outer skin is soft.

It's too bad that you can't really enjoy tomatoes. I love them but prefer those from my own garden. Won't have any this year unless I get a potted plant. We've replaced the garden with apple trees.

I often make cabbage rolls and stuffed peppers. Just did some on Saturday . Sorry to hear that your hubby suffers - does he have indigestion from them?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, we need the pancake recipe for tomorrow's pancakes. Many of us are just single so the recipe needs to be for only 4-5 pancakes?? Do you have any pancake recipes or things to have with the pancakes??

It is Family Day here in Ontario, Louis Reil Day in Manitoba, and in other Canadian provinces some have marked this day for something or other and others havent. Happy Monday to everyone at the Tea Party, may your day be happy and blessed with good things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my son-in-law thinks we should get $500 each for them - that is what friends of theirs get. i held onto the last itter too long and they were hot as cute as little puppies are so we did not get that much.

pancakes - i use a mix since it is only me. think heidi uses bisquik. i don't make them very often - two medium size and i am full. love maple syrup - the real stsuf - still have a little left - maybe i should fix some.

the sun is shinning brightly - temperature is "crisp".

no puppies yet - i thought sure she would have them during the night. the due date is wednesday but don't think sh will wait that long. my goodness - she pants and paces. i will takes lots of pictures for you.

sam


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen this squash in my LGS - probably because I haven't been looking for it. But now that the subject has come up I am going to look for it again and try the microwave on it. I find it hard to cut into and since I haven't got all the strength in my hands after carple tunnel operation a few years ago, it is even harder to handle the hard shelled items. I'm wondering if I should try a small meat cleaver?
> ...


these days all my tomatoes are in huge pots, i have better luck keeping them waterd in the hot weather, and had an abundance of them last yr. i canned several jars and have some in freezer to can for salsa later. gonna fix my soup later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a pancake receipt for you - it's from "two peas in a pod" -

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/cinnamon-streusel-pancakes/

it's a great blog with some really good receipts - check it out. it also has pictures of the pancake.

Cinnamon Streusel Pancakes

Yield: 6 large pancakes
Ingredients:
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups buttermilk
2 large eggs
1/4 cup canola oil
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Cinnamon Streusel:
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup brown sugar, packed
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
6 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cut into chunks

Directions:
1. First, make the cinnamon streusel. In a medium bowl, combine flour, brown sugar, cinnamon, and butter. Mix together with your hands or a fork, until you have a crumbly mixture. Set aside.
2. In a large bowl, whisk together flour, sugar, baking powder, soda, and salt. In a small bowl, whisk together buttermilk, eggs, oil, and vanilla. Add wet ingredients to the flour mixture and stir just until combined. Do not over mix, batter will be slightly lumpy.
3. Heat a griddle or pan to medium low. Coat with cooking spray. Drop 1 cup of batter onto heated skillet. Add 2 tablespoons of the cinnamon streusel. Cook on the first side until bubbles begin to form, about 2-3 minutes. Carefully flip pancake over and cover very generously with cinnamon streusel. Cook for another 2-3 minutes or until golden brown. Continue this process to make the rest of the pancakes.
4. Serve warm with maple syrup and butter.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is a simple pattern & made hundreds. Double strand of 4 ply. yarn Cast on 29 sts. Leaving a length for sewing up the back of the heel. Row 1: Right side, K across. Row 2:Wrong side, K 9,P1,K9,P1,K9. Cont. these 2 rows for the length of the heel.Then K1,P1 for the rest of the foot to desired length.Pull yarn through at the toe Pull yarn through the 29 sts. leaving a good length & sew up the front of the slipper. Fashion a pompom & you have a nice slipper sock!! Use any color combo. I like a variegated & solid color together. Hope this is something you are looking for.!! Happy Knitting :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a quick scratch pancake recipe. I use Splenda instead of sugar to make them for DP.

QUICK PANCAKES

2/3 cup milk
1 egg, beaten
1/4 cup shortening, melted
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 cup sugar (or Splenda)
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Mix milk, egg, and shortening. Combine dry ingredients and mix well; add to milk mixture and stir until all dry ingredients are moistened. Drop a small amount of batter into hot skillet; cook until bubbles appear on top. Turn gently and brown second side.

For three of us, I double the recipe, so it may work out for just one. You can also add a bit of cinnamon, nutmeg, or other spice you like.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have never had pancakes with cinnamon in the mix! and this sounds great!!!

Sorlena, I would likely just make half of your recipe. It looks very basic. (Diabetic problems here too, although if I did make the intire recipe, I could freeze a few pancakes).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a pancake receipt for you - it's from "two peas in a pod" -
> 
> http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/cinnamon-streusel-pancakes/
> 
> These sound delish I think I'll try them out. The youngest daughter loves pancakes.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Joann Cartwright said:


> Here is a simple pattern & made hundreds. Double strand of 4 ply. yarn Cast on 29 sts. Leaving a length for sewing up the back of the heel. Row 1: Right side, K across. Row 2:Wrong side, K 9,P1,K9,P1,K9. Cont. these 2 rows for the length of the heel.Then K1,P1 for the rest of the foot to desired length.Pull yarn through at the toe Pull yarn through the 29 sts. leaving a good length & sew up the front of the slipper. Fashion a pompom & you have a nice slipper sock!! Use any color combo. I like a variegated & solid color together. Hope this is something you are looking for.!! Happy Knitting :lol:


Double strand --- interesting, thanks, sue/dandylion


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

OH YUMMMMM going to the store later will have to pick up supplies to make the cinnamon pancakes! Saw several other ideas on their blog that look interesting also, Thanks for sharing!!

Just back from Mom's Dr appointment, seems the Celebrex has taken it's toll on her kidneys, so he took her off of it. That was one med that helped control her pain, so it's going to be rough on her. The brain calcification has increased which explains the memory loss and even the loss of her hair, most likely is also hearing and visual problems. As she said she always hoped to grow old graciously and for the most part she has. I am blessed to be able to keep her here with me, didn't have her when I was a child and she says it's not fair that she is progressing to the child stages on me now. I miss her singing, (beautiful soprano, was a requested soloist in many different churches and we both sang in Sweet Adelines over 20 yrs), but she still has her great sense of humor and that beautiful smile. God is good to us all. Have a wonderful day, going to go sit with her for a bit show her some of the wonderful items posted today, she marvels at the talents of all the KP'rs!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a quick scratch pancake recipe. I use Splenda instead of sugar to make them for DP.
> 
> QUICK PANCAKES
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sorlena, I always use Bisquick, also, but these sound easy enough for me to try  Sue/dandylion


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright folks - first puppie is here - all black - wavy hair

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - first puppie is here - all black - wavy hair
> 
> sam


Oh, congratulations! Here's to a quick and safe delivery for mom and all the pups!

On the diabetic front, cinnamon is supposed to have some benefit, we've been told...plus, he just really likes the flavor.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - first puppie is here - all black - wavy hair
> 
> sam


Cool can hardly wait for pictures.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - first puppie is here - all black - wavy hair
> 
> sam


Oh my gosh, Sam, My heart is beating so fast! Congrats!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just called the vet - asked him how long between babies - he said it could be up to a couple hours - this may turn into an all day affair. will keep you posted.

sam


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Good day everyone!

Sam, I'm so excited to see the pictures of the new pups. Hoping everything goes well for mom and pups.

The cinnamon pancakes sound really good. Cinnamon is one of my favorite flavors. I added cinnamon to several dried spices and used it mixed with some flour, dredge boneless chicken breasts, then dip into beaten eggs, and then bread crumbs. In large skillet, heat a couple tablespoons olive oil and place chicken in skillet for about 3-5 minutes each side. Remove to a wire rack place over a baking sheet and finish baking in the oven 350 degrees until done. About 20 minutes depending on how thick the chicken breasts are. You don't need a lot of cinnamon, it's just a subtle flavor that surprises the taste buds. My family also eats a lot of turkey and you can substitute turkey cutlets.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> just called the vet - asked him how long between babies - he said it could be up to a couple hours - this may turn into an all day affair. will keep you posted.
> 
> sam


Congratulations Sam!! Love puppies for sure, can't wait to see pictures! Sending prayers for speedy delivery for Mom and healthy babes for sure!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

1:35 - number 2 just arrived

sam


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

I was given a "quick and easy" recipe for pancakes that might work for when you only need 4 or 5. Whisk 1 egg, 1 cup of buttermilk and 1 Tbsp. veg. oil (I use Crisco oil), after thoroughly mixed, mix in 1 1/2 c. self-rising flour. Leave a few lumps, of course, and enjoy! I sort of "doctor" mine up a bit, a tad more flour, etc...matter of taste, but this is really a good, quick recipe. I am always hesitant to reccomend a recipe because of peoples tastes being so different..but I hope this is something you could use. Happy Shrove Tuesday tomorrow, Paunie


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

YEA!! Puppies, congrats! Paunie


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations Sam! How's mama doing?



thewren said:


> 1:35 - number 2 just arrived
> 
> sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> 1:35 - number 2 just arrived
> 
> sam


YaHOOOOOO! Good work, Girl! And Sam of course!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Rock On, Little Mama!!
Congrats, Sam, Hope all works out OK for Mama, Pups and YOU!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 1:35 - number 2 just arrived
> 
> sam


Puppies born on President's Day. I predict you have some politicking to do Sam! They really are going to dictate your life for a bit. And are the grandkids around for this?? You have the little blankets for them? Interesting things happening at Sam's house!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Paunie said:


> I was given a "quick and easy" recipe for pancakes that might work for when you only need 4 or 5. Whisk 1 egg, 1 cup of buttermilk and 1 Tbsp. veg. oil (I use Crisco oil), after thoroughly mixed, mix in 1 1/2 c. self-rising flour. Leave a few lumps, of course, and enjoy! I sort of "doctor" mine up a bit, a tad more flour, etc...matter of taste, but this is really a good, quick recipe. I am always hesitant to reccomend a recipe because of peoples tastes being so different..but I hope this is something you could use. Happy Shrove Tuesday tomorrow, Paunie


Thank you Paunie, and Happy Shrove Tuesday for you too. Then we are in Lent mode!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the little grandboys think puppies are the best thing since sliced bread. they just went home - reminding me to be sure and call when number three arrives. they have had these two wrapped up in blankets and holding them. 

heidi, gary and i have a lottery going - heidi says six, gary said five and i said four. as long as we have one more there will be no arguments among the grandchildren who gets to hold who when. the two oldest will be over to see them but they will not be as excited as the two little ones.

the cats just sit around watching the whole thing. would love to know what they are thinking.

i might add that hickory has the lamaze (?) breathing down to an art - she pants a lot. lol

sam

think the boys are going to name them after their power ranger toys. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is shrove tuesday?

sam


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

The cats are thinking,"GOOD GRIEF", why all this fuss!! WE WOULD JUST LICK OUR PAWS AND BE DONE WITH IT ALL!! I'm sure they are looking on with great curiosity while trying to promote a look of great disdain...Paunie


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

For us Presbyterians it is a time to eat Pancakes lol...Being the day before lent it was a time when people used up all of the sugar, syrup, sweets in their kitchen getting ready for the various lent traditions. I could go on but you get the drift...it is a very old tradition and I'm not sure where it originated...somewhere in Europe Paunie


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is shrove tuesday?
> 
> sam


The day before Ash Wednesday which is the beginning of Lent, when we are supposed to deny ourselves something.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > DaylilyDawn said:
> ...


Wow those are beautiful flowers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is shrove tuesday?
> ...


I think it refers to a practise of the monks shriving off hair, prior to Lent, these days have only my Dad's crossword puzzle dictionary. Correction: shriving is a Confession of sins, before you go into Lent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Many congratulations Sam and Hickory, are you up to no 3 yet?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

In Webster's Dictionary it says Shrove Sunday-the Sunday before Ash Wednesday. 
Shrove-tide the three days before Ash Wednesday.
Shrove Tuesday the last day of Shrovetide, long observed as a season of merrymaking before Lent.
I would like to know Dave's history lesson for Shrove Tuesday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Shrove Tuesday the last day of Shrovetide, long observed as a season of merrymaking before Lent.
> I would like to know Dave's history lesson for Shrove Tuesday.


Isn't that why people celebrate Fat Tuesday and Mardi Gras right before Lent, too?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Shrove Tuesday the last day of Shrovetide, long observed as a season of merrymaking before Lent.
> ...


I think that is it; Fat Tuesday in Louisiana is the same as Shrove Tuesday. They have A LOT of merrymaking. Where did pancakes come into Shrove Tuesday? I don't know, but sounds good to me (easy too).


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, Fat Tuesday is for eating all the good stuff up before Lent. I imagine most people out on Fat Tuesday don't plan to observe Lent.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Yes, Fat Tuesday is for eating all the good stuff up before Lent. I imagine most people out on Fat Tuesday don't plan to observe Lent.


Probably! We have church on Wed and the imposition of ashes and oil in the sign of the cross on your forehead. We also have a simple soup and bread meal with a freewill offering going to world hunger and our food kitchen in town. You are supposed to give what you would have spent on a bigger meal.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

According to this site, http://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/shrove.html, "Lent is a time of abstinence, of giving things up. So Shrove Tuesday is the last chance to indulge yourself, and to use up the foods that aren't allowed in Lent. Pancakes are eaten on this day because they contain fat, butter and eggs which were forbidden during Lent."

DP would never be able to give up his eggs!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Paczki Day for those of us who are of Polish heritage. Paczki are jelly filled bismarks, or donuts without a hole.
We order them ahead of time from the bake shop. They offer apricot, prune, strawberry, poppyseed, raspberry, banana cream, canoli filling, custard...... yum!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

flockie said:


> Paczki Day for those of us who are of Polish heritage. Paczki are jelly filled bismarks, or donuts without a hole.
> We order them ahead of time from the bake shop. They offer apricot, prune, strawberry, poppyseed, raspberry, banana cream, canoli filling, custard...... yum!


Now that really sounds good. I am coming to your house.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Paczki Day for those of us who are of Polish heritage. Paczki are jelly filled bismarks, or donuts without a hole.
> ...


come on over...... we will have plenty!


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Fat Tuesday = Mardi Gras. It is indeed the last day to indulge before Lent. Ash Wednesday we have a service where the palm fronds from last year (palm Sunday) are burned and the minister makes the sign of the cross on our forehead with said ashes. This is a sign of atonement. The following Wednesday evenings we have a dinner of soup and rolls and a study leading up to Maundy Thursday at which time we have a candlelight service with a tenebrae meal commemorating the "last supper" and on Good Friday we have the Easter Story Passage read from the pulpit bible continously from dawn to dusk. I have shortened all of this , but have explained as best I could. Paunie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

15:40 - number three - black - white toes - white slash on belly

sam


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Paunie said:


> Fat Tuesday = Mardi Gras. It is indeed the last day to indulge before Lent. Ash Wednesday we have a service where the palm fronds from last year (palm Sunday) are burned and the minister makes the sign of the cross on our forehead with said ashes. This is a sign of atonement. The following Wednesday evenings we have a dinner of soup and rolls and a study leading up to Maundy Thursday at which time we have a candlelight service with a tenebrae meal commemorating the "last supper" and on Good Friday we have the Easter Story Passage read from the pulpit bible continously from dawn to dusk. I have shortened all of this , but have explained as best I could. Paunie


That sounds like our Lutheran services leading up to Easter. Our Christmas tree is burned and that is where we get our ashes. We have a Thursday service Maundy Thurs in which the altar is stripped and you leave in silence and in the dark. You return Good Friday to darkness and need to remain quiet. We also have a Saturday vigil until Easter Sunday. Someone has to remain in the sanctuary at all times praying & reading scripture while others come an pray and read from the Bible all day and night. The Saturday night service starts outside (burrrr in MN) with a fire and then processes into the scantuary with a service and then the vigil.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Paunie said:


> Fat Tuesday = Mardi Gras. It is indeed the last day to indulge before Lent.


Ha ha. I guess that shows what a party animal I am (not!), since I never realized they were the same thing.

Sam, congrats on #3! Do you think she'll still have more?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> 15:40 - number three - black - white toes
> 
> sam


I'm getting tired. Give Hicory a nice sweet pat for me.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

It is so interesting to read of the different traditions. We find that there is not a lot of difference between the Lutheran, Episcopal and Presbyterian. Pauline


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea she is getting tired too. she is finally allowing them to nurse. have no idea if she will have more or not. would like to have a couple more.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I believe that the "traditional" churches do observe the Shrove Tuesday and Lent, Ash Wednesday, Maundy Thursday, and then the Passover, all the Easter services, etc. This all goes back centuries to the Roman Catholic church prior to Martin Luther, the Church of England and all those churches that were established afterwards.

Interestingly way back in the 1400's, the English had women engaging in pancake races in which the women had to run whilst flipping pancakes in their frying pans. This is one reason why the day is also called Pancake Day in some places.

Shrove is taken from the word shrive which is the confession of sins and the forgiveness of them before the Lent season.

Many countries celebrate Shrove Tuesday and may call it by different names and have different ways of celebrating. It is always 47 days before Easter.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Depends on your definition of traditional.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have an idea she is getting tired too. she is finally allowing them to nurse. have no idea if she will have more or not. would like to have a couple more.
> 
> sam


Easy for YOU to say


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Depends on your definition of traditional.


Traditional when it comes to churches means a written liturgical service based on the Roman Catholic liturgies. This is not the same as the services found in the "newer" churches such as Pentecostal, Assemblies of God, Apostolic, Jehovah Witnesses, The Church of Ladder Day Saints, Baptist, Methodist, etc. I am not at all stating that any church is wrong, what I am saying is that there are differences. These differences are explained by traditional and non-traditional services.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

congrats on the puppies sam. good job hickory :thumbup: they sound so cute.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have an idea she is getting tired too. she is finally allowing them to nurse. have no idea if she will have more or not. would like to have a couple more.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam, you have done well!! Now go have a cup of tea or something stronger to celebrate! Give Hickory some loving pats too, as she did most of the work!! Now we just need to know what the little puppies are -- girls or boys?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

16:10 number four - all black

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

That makes three black, one of which has white feet. 
Did you mention the color of the second pup? 
Do you think she is finished?


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the history. My cousin who took me up the grain elevator on a platform with a hand pully, just said that they were the riding mountains and the foot hills. I thought he said they were the foothills to the Rockies, but many years have passed and so has he. I appreciate your information and I am going to print it out and put it with our family history. I am hoping to work on it some more after the summer is over. I am also chuckling about the closeness of our families - also your family name - you could PM me the name if you like. When I started the genealogy of the family, I saw so many names from Alma Ontario, go up to the Bruce Peninsula and then out to Winnipeg and over to Calgary. The names just kept repeating themselves. My gr. grandfathers brother went out in 1880 and My gr.g.fthr went in 1882 followed by 2 other brothers. I have inherited copies of 4 or 5 letters from them and relatives - one letter being a cross-hatch which another cousin translated for me. They were such an intimate insight into their life. On the backs of the pictures I posted my gr.grandfather wrote who was in the picture. It makes me feel strange to see his actual writing. The great uncle who lived in Plumas had a haulage business. I wonder if he roamed as far as where your family lived? The names sound familiar to me, but I may have only heard about them in conversations or saw them on the map when I was trying to find things. I have forgotten where some of the family was burried. Gladstone sounds the most familiar. I guess I will have to search my papers to see if I can find out why it rings a bell.

Again thanks for the wealth of information you have given me. Glad you liked the pictures. They were found in a tin box with 250 other old pictures in the river in the town where I grew up. The man who found them said they weren't in for very long and he did not see them going in. He had looked inside the box and looked at the back of the first picture and recognized the family name. He called the family he knew (they had the same mame as we did but weren't related) and they said they weren't their family pictures. He then took them to my sister-in-law as he knew my mother had this family name and she passed away the year before. The first picture in the box was my younger brother. My brother dried out all of the pictures and negatives and got in touch with me. We were both dumbfounded and still don't know where these pictures came from but think it was God Sent. I have now scanned all of them into the computer and put on a memor stick and CD's for storage and distribution to family. I am the only one who knows all the older family as - guess what? - I'm the oldest in my generation and have met all my elders and remembers them. So that is my story about these pictures. Well - on to another supper. Again - Thank you for the information. Glad to have it. 
[
*chuckles* because I lived about 30 miles north of Plumas in a little town called Glenella. It was not the foothills of the Rockies that you saw but the Riding Mountains which were west of the area. They were about 15 miles west of Glenella. The Riding Mountains are the next "step" up on the prairies and they used to be the shoreline of the huge lake that once covered most of Manitoba and parts of N. Dakota. From where you were, you may have also seen the Turtle Mountains. The Riding Mountains and the Turtle Mountains were not really mountains like the Rockies, but rather a chain of hills.

The pictures are lovely! They do remind me of my gr. grandparents' homestead pictures. The middle picture with the front porch/veranda is so cute but totally realistic. The homes were often a lot smaller than the barns which housed all the animals together. The homes started out small and always had additions built on as more kids were added to the household. My grandparents ended up with a two room house which became a two story house with three bedrooms upstairs, a living room, dining room, kitchen, and bedroom on the main floor and a basement with a coal furnace.

And you are absolutely correct about the flatness of the land. I remember back in the '70's when there was a lot of flooding going on, the only thing that saved our town of Glenella was the railroad track. It acted as a dike to keep the water out of the town. The other remarkable thing about the prairies was where there was water -- river, stream, water hole -- there were willows and poplar trees. People were all neighbours, the ones in the town and the ones on the farms. *chuckles* again, because we had several little farming towns come together to make the elementary school in Glenella, and several other little towns come together to make a high school in a neighbouring town. (There were 89 students in the highschool, and 12 students in my highschool graduating class!)

Westbourne is halfway between Portage la Prairie and Gladstone. It is northwest of Portage la Prairie on the #1 TransCanada Hwy. Gladstone is southeast of Plumas and they are about 30 miles apart. Small world. [/quote]


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thewren - Puppies!! They sound like they are really cute. Can't wait to see pictures! Lots of work and lots of rewards! Wish we could have another one but we are hardly ever home so wouldn't be fair to the animal. Will keep a check on how many and for pictures.

Loved your recipes. Had the omlet this am but cooked in my micro in a dish with a paper towel cover. Tasted great.
Pancakes for tomorrow!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


My mom used to make it with milk, it comes out creamier that way, add a little butter and honey, so good. I used to add color 
for holidays when the kids were small, pink for valentines day, green for St. Patrick, just for fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Watching the Ellen Show, she had Amanda Siefried on, Amanda's a knitter, said she knits constantly especially when she's on the Eliptical machine, that knitting is a form of therapy. Her mother taught her when she was young. 
Congrats Sam on the pups, nice work Hickory. 
Happy Presidents Day/ Family Day.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is shrove tuesday?
> 
> sam


http://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/mardi_gras_2012.html

Fat Tuesday Boller med rosiner (cardamom raisin buns)

2 ½ cups warm milk (I think its about 100 degrees F, I usually use milk thats nice and warm, but not too hot to leave your finger in)
1 stick butter, melted
1 cup sugar
2 Tbs. active dry yeast
1 tsp. salt
2 tsp. cardamom
5 ½ cups all purpose flour
1/2 cup raisins (optional)
1 egg white, for an egg wash
In a large mix bowl (or standing mixer with a bread hook) mix together the warm milk, melted butter, sugar, and yeast. Allow to stand for about 10 minutes, until the yeast is good and foamy. Stir in the salt and cardamom. Then stir in the flour until all incorporated (stir in the raisins at this point too). The dough should still be a bit sticky. Cover the bowl with a cloth and allow to rise in a warm place for about hour (until about doubled in size). Grease two cookie sheets. Punch down the dough, turn it out onto a lightly flour surface, and knead it very briefly, just a minute or so. Then, break off pieces of dough and form them into balls a bit bigger than golf balls, and place on the cookie sheets. You should be able to make about 14. Cover and let rise somewhere warm for another 30-45 minutes. Preheat the oven to 350F. Before baking, brush the buns with egg white. Bake one sheet at a time for about 20 minutes, until golden brown on top and if you tap one on the bottom it will sound hollow (this can be accomplished if you scoop one out with a spatula and turn it upside down in an oven-mitted hand). (Also as a note, the boller in my picture are a little lighter than they normally are because I accidentally brushed them with whole egg, rather than egg white.) Allow to cool on a cookie sheet for at least 15 minutes before you dive in. They are also good reheated or toasted after several days. Serve plain, or with butter, or with butter and a little Norwegian gjetost (the brown goat cheese thats kind of a caramelly-savory flavor). Or serve with whipped cream for special occasions, and prepare to be transported!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

16:50 - number five - all black

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - they are all black.

sam


dandylion said:


> That makes three black, one of which has white feet.
> Did you mention the color of the second pup?
> Do you think she is finished?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 16:50 - number five - all black
> 
> sam


Wow! You've got a house full now!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueButterfly, the reason that Gladstone sounds so familiar is because that is where one of the few hospitals were in the region. The other one was in Neepawa. The Seven Regions Health Center office was also in Gladstone. It was sort of like the CCAC that we have now. I started working for the Seven Regions Health Center when I was 14. I was a homemaker for an elderly couple. I have my first paycheque stub that I ever got and I think it was for $5.00. You may have heard of Langruth, which is straight north of where you would have been. It had one of the few banks in the area and that is where I had a bank account. I believe it was the Royal Bank of Canada. 
My sister was in the Gladstone hospital for scarlet fever in 1977. The attending doctor for her is now my family doctor in NWOntario. How ironic is that?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is shrove tuesday?
> ...


I plan to make these. When I read the title and saw cardamom, I immediately thought Scandinavian. Also boller med rosiner=Norwegian. My heritage. The recipe looks awesome and I love gjetost. Thank you for posting the recipe. I couldn't find your picture of the lighter ones.
Judy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I'm a Judy also! I will attach a Word doc that has the pics.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is shrove tuesday?
> ...


These sound like t hey'll be tasty.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

How exciting Sam!!! Congrats on all the babies---good job Hickory!
Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a Judy also! I will attach a Word doc that has the pics.[/quote]

nom nom


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh My! All these delicious sounding foods...streusel pancakes, cardamom rolls, paczkis....I'm gaining weight just thinking about eating them! I am going to make Sam's Streusel pancakes tomorrow (even if we don't observe Lent)! A lot of good the Zumba dancing I did this am will do....:O(.

Sorlenna and 5mmdpns--thanks for the history lesson, you filled in wonderfully for Dave and it was very informative. GWTW note......thank you for your comment---I also saw it only once and once was enough! I was afraid to say so though with all the fans here! lol now I can type it out loud!

I'm still working on my cardigan--almost finished the the second front piece! I'l be glad to move on to something else. I really want to do the Lion Brand slip stitch afgan, but it seems to be riddled with errors, so I'm chicken to spend that kind of money on the yarn and then get stuck with a partial project--Again! Ahhh the dilemma........

Have a good night, day or afternoon all!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Now how is Dave going to top this week, once he returns to the tea party? He won't have any puppies to show us!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, you know Dave...he'll think of something! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> 16:10 number four - all black
> 
> sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, MY! How sweet! Congratulations, Hickory, on a job splendidly done!


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

What is Red River cereal? Is it like rice? paunie


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

How cute. I love puppies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Paunie said:


> What is Red River cereal? Is it like rice? paunie


It is a multi grain cereal. I grew up eating it and still one the taste.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Was it fun, Sam?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Paunie said:
> 
> 
> > What is Red River cereal? Is it like rice? paunie
> ...


You are right about it being a multi-grain cereal. Here is what I took from one web site about it.
_This famed hot cereal with the delightful nutty flavour originated in Manitoba's storied Red River Valley.

Red River Cereal is a mixture of three whole grains - wheat, rye, and flax. Nothing is added and nothing is removed. This blend of grains is NATURALLY LOW IN FAT and gives a balance of flavour that no single grain cereal can match._

You need to cook this for a good 20 minutes and not let the water dry out. Salt is definitely needed for this. There is a site that posts a bread made from this. I will try and find it. Here it is it is for a bread machine but the ingredients are there for one loaf. If you wish to make two loaves and bake in the oven, then double the recipe and bake it as you would for baking bread. 
_

LARGE LOAF (1 1/2 lb/3 cup or 2 lb/4 cup machine)
1 1/3 cups (325 mL) water
2 tbsp (30 mL) oil
1 1/2 cups (375 mL) ROBIN HOOD Best For Bread Homestyle White Flour
1 1/3 cups (325 mL) ROBIN HOOD Best For Bread Whole Wheat Flour
1/2 cup (125 mL) RED RIVER cereal
1 1/2 tsp (7 mL) salt
2 tbsp (30 mL) brown sugar
1 1/2 tsp (7 mL) bread machine yeast
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Directions:
1. SELECT loaf size. 
2. ADD ingredients to machine according to manufacturers directions. 
3. SELECT Whole Wheat, Rapid or Regular Cycle._


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, congratulations on those beautiful puppies. I'll bet mom is pooped - you too??


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 16:10 number four - all black
> ...


Oh my are they ever cute--makes you want to pick one up. Have fun Sam--bet you will want to stay up all night with them. Sorry you lost the bet at 4 but I am sure you are happy. :!:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are so cute, hard to believe they start out so tiny isn't it?


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Sam, cute pups, wish I could have a dog or any pet. The apartment management or owners wont allow it. Too bad.
Congratulations. Good job on the TP too. Lots of good receipts and history and ideas. I'm finally caught up with all the post, threw in my 2 cents here and there while reading. Love this site better than facebook, much more interesting for my taste and nicer people.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Paunie said:
> ...


  Thank you very much for the recipe. It will be on my list of breads to make as soon as I get some red river cereal. My mom made bread from this when I was a kid. Thank you again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

19:20 number seven - all black

number six was born about an hour ago - all black.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 19:20 number seven - all black
> 
> number six was born about an hour ago - all black.
> 
> sam


Oh, my goodness! You HAVE been blessed--guess she decided this last go would be the biggest one yet! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> 19:20 number seven - all black
> 
> number six was born about an hour ago - all black.
> 
> sam


Wow Sam!! you and Hickory are in for a very busy time. I'd be laying in a good stash of newspaper!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Poor old girl! I know how she feels. More or less.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


NanaCaren, when you taste the bread, you will once again be taken back to the time when you were a kid! Please enjoy it and savor it with your favorite drink. Will you have it hot or cold? do you have a bread maker or will you make it by hand?
I am going to pick up some Red River Cereal tomorrow. I will make mine in the bread machine but I will half the ingredients as my bread machine only makes a small loaf.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 19:20 number seven - all black
> 
> number six was born about an hour ago - all black.
> 
> sam


Seven is the lucky number and if you were playing blackjack, you would bet on the black on! Your grandkids may have difficulty coming up with seven names!! or are there more puppies coming yet? I bet Hickory is a proud mama but tired out! Who is with you helping you? Heidi?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Oh Sam those puppies all are so cute. Thanks for posting a picture. Makes me wish for a dog, but not quite. Been there done that-a black lab, a Springer and a Cockapoo when the kids were young. I guess I just don't want to clean up the mess of dog hair on everything or train another puppy. I need to be knitting. I can't say I didn't love everyone of them and I do miss them. One was hit by a car and the others went to age 17 and 20. They were quite elderly. Have fun with the puppies. I think Hickory needs a rest.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

We have a lot in common. I am a diabetic and I love bread so much. Rye especially which I can't eat very often. I also have to watch the potatoes and rice. I have tried the yellow plum tomatoes, and the are delicious and sweet.
I had sciatica about a year ago and found out I was sitting too much. I went to an acupuncturist. It took 4 visits but I'm good as gold now. Haven't had a problem since. 
I'm re-learning to knit. I first learned when I was in my 20's. Then I was busy raising a family and working. Now that I've retired I'm trying to learn to knit socks. I find this forum very interesting.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam, SIX, my you have done well, or rather Hickory has. I wish I was one of your Grandkids, I'd love to be able to hold them. I bet you're tired out, have a good sleep then you can get up & play Dad to the pups. Tessa.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Nah, not enought weight!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Sam,
You and Hickory must both be exhausted! Give mama a big hug from me. Looking at that picture, I can almost smell their sweet puppy scent!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> http://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/mardi_gras_2012.html
> 
> Fat Tuesday Boller med rosiner (cardamom raisin buns)
> 
> ...


Are these the same as Hot Cross Buns?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> 19:20 number seven - all black
> 
> number six was born about an hour ago - all black.
> 
> sam


Congratulations to you and Hickory. The puppies are so cute! Thanks for keeping us updated and for posting a picture.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW 7 wonderful puppies!!! Congratulations to you and to Hickory! Now hope you all get some much needed rest, it's been a long day for sure! I would so love to hold and play with a puppy once again, my babies are 12 and 13. Not sure if I'll get another when these cross the rainbow but I do so love the love that my furbabies give me. Take care and God Bless!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, My, Sam, Congratulations. 
It's really been a long afternoon. So glad things went well. 
I'll bet you are very proud of the good job done by all, especially Hicory!
What a good girl! 
I say that as if it's all overwith. Seven puppies, Surely it is!

Don't know about anyone else, but I'm going to make a drink


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

proud mama and babies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> proud mama and babies


and many proud 'aunties' to you all , as we have followed the progress!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> proud mama and babies


Oh, look at the cute little white feet! I feel like we all were there, cheering her on!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wow, seven puppies. what a day you and hickory have had. congratulations on all the little fur babies. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
thought i would check in before i get gage ready for bed. glad i did. i am so happy to hear that all went well for mama and babies. just showed gage the pictures and he thought they were the cutest things. have a good night and i think i may just check in tomorrow to see how everyone is doing. take care everyone and thanks for a great tea party sam. you too ladies. ;-)


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nite, Nite


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Nite, Nite


night ladyrn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren, when you taste the bread, you will once again be taken back to the time when you were a kid! Please enjoy it and savor it with your favorite drink. Will you have it hot or cold? do you have a bread maker or will you make it by hand?
I am going to pick up some Red River Cereal tomorrow. I will make mine in the bread machine but I will half the ingredients as my bread machine only makes a small loaf.[/quote]

I will try it both ways. I have a bread machine but, I do like to make bread by hand as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > proud mama and babies
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Nite, Nite
> ...


Nite, Sam, Nite Hicory, Nite puppies, 
Nite Jim Bob, 

See you all later,


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dandylion said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > LadyRN49 said:
> ...


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> OH YUMMMMM going to the store later will have to pick up supplies to make the cinnamon pancakes! Saw several other ideas on their blog that look interesting also, Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Just back from Mom's Dr appointment, seems the Celebrex has taken it's toll on her kidneys, so he took her off of it. That was one med that helped control her pain, so it's going to be rough on her. The brain calcification has increased which explains the memory loss and even the loss of her hair, most likely is also hearing and visual problems. As she said she always hoped to grow old graciously and for the most part she has. I am blessed to be able to keep her here with me, didn't have her when I was a child and she says it's not fair that she is progressing to the child stages on me now. I miss her singing, (beautiful soprano, was a requested soloist in many different churches and we both sang in Sweet Adelines over 20 yrs), but she still has her great sense of humor and that beautiful smile. God is good to us all. Have a wonderful day, going to go sit with her for a bit show her some of the wonderful items posted today, she marvels at the talents of all the KP'rs!


you truly humble me with your talk about your mom. bless you


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, Sam, 7 puppies! How many girls/boys? I love me some puppy breath! They are precious and I know mom, and you, are tired. Congratulations! You should get $500 or more each. The breeder I got mine from sells hers for $1800! I got Bailey for half that because he is more lab and sheds more. Nobody wanted him! That just broke my heart. We thought he was precious. I would never have paid full price, and probably shouldn't have paid what I did, but he has been worth it. He is very much a handful, and today, I might have given him away! But, right now, he is on the couch with me with his head on my leg. So sweet! The puppy stage is just so hard, and he does have lots of energy!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > gagesmom said:
> ...


Night, John-Boy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


You Guys, are OOOOO KKKKKKK ! Thanks for playing along!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


xoxoxo


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > We always make it with milk & water, half/half, and then I top mine with 4 prunes in juice & skimmed evaporated milk. Yummy. My DP who is neither obese nor diabetic covers his with milk & honey. I love honey, & he sits next to me to eat it.
> ...


No, see, she can't do that cause you eat oatmeal with a spoon. However if she waits till dinnertime he won't be expecting anything.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Seven is supposed to be a mystical, magical and often Biblical number. You, Hickory and the Puppies will surely be blessed! Congratulations to Mom, "Dad" and all the Kids!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/mardi_gras_2012.html
> ...


These are similar to hot cross buns. Hot Cross Buns use currants. Some recipes use both. mmmmmm I'll have to make some hot cross buns too.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Does Trader Joe's sell Red river cereal? It sounds yummy. I love whole grains. I would love to try it. I have a bread maker, I had never heard of that cereal, I'm going to look for it. The receipt is bookmarked.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Does Trader Joe's sell Red river cereal? It sounds yummy. I love whole grains. I would love to try it. I have a bread maker, I had never heard of that cereal, I'm going to look for it. The receipt is bookmarked.


I'll have to look for that at our world market--I did see Weetabix there (if anyone remembers the cake receipt Dave posted last summer, I think it was)? I've been wanting to get some and try it out.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Signing off for tonight, get some sleep everyone.... unless of course you are just waking..... then have a cup of coffee on me!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

This is not helping my weight-loss goals at all.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Does Trader Joe's sell Red river cereal? It sounds yummy. I love whole grains. I would love to try it. I have a bread maker, I had never heard of that cereal, I'm going to look for it. The receipt is bookmarked.


Amazon has it.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Does Trader Joe's sell Red river cereal? It sounds yummy. I love whole grains. I would love to try it. I have a bread maker, I had never heard of that cereal, I'm going to look for it. The receipt is bookmarked.
> ...


Sorlenna, we have a World Market close by, I'll look there too. that will give me a place to walk to. I have the week off, our teachers voted for Presidents week instead of having 2 long weekends and have to start walking. I'll probably end up with wind mill cookies (LOL) talk about childhood memories.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I was telling my husband about the puppies and his only reply was "NO!! You CAN'T have one!" We have four dogs, four cats and four parakeets. Just found out that the local city ordinance, says you're only allowed 3 pets in city limits.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> I was telling my husband about the puppies and his only reply was "NO!! You CAN'T have one!" We have four dogs, four cats and four parakeets. Just found out that the local city ordinance, says you're only allowed 3 pets in city limits.


Spoil Sport !!!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Next weekend we have Stitches West in Santa clara CA, I would like to check that out, have never been.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Does Trader Joe's sell Red river cereal? It sounds yummy. I love whole grains. I would love to try it. I have a bread maker, I had never heard of that cereal, I'm going to look for it. The receipt is bookmarked.
> ...


It is not commonly found in the stores in the US. You can buy it from Amazon. Here is the site link:
http://www.amazon.com/Red-River-Orig.../dp/B001SAUIT4


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > redriet60 said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

SSMDPNS - Thanks for that info on Gladstone, MB, Now I know why it is familiar. My one cousin died there. I think Neepawa is where my gr. grandfather is burried. Perhaps some of the rest of the family as well. Their family name is Anderson. The other town you mentioned I don't recognize. Again thanks for the info. I never expected that anyone on this site would know so much about this place let alone have come from near there. Your information about the RR cereal and the recipts are great. I'm off looking for it tomorrow. Nothing in the world tastes like RR cereal! 


Sam - Congratulations!! 7 is a lucky number. I'm sure you will sell them for what you want. Who wouldn't want to pay that for such cute puppies Hickory must be exausted but she sure made it a good Family Day. You must be really proud - and exhausted as well. Have a good night.

Good nite to all - I've enjoyed reading all the items. Sure better than TV - and no bad words!


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Patty, uh-oh, you've reached your limit!! Paunie


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam & Hickory, congratulations on seven newborn pups - I'm sure they're all gorgeous.
Darowil, and anyone else interested, here's a recipe for burnt butter biscuits - they're delicious.
250 grams butter
3/4 cup sugar
1 egg
1 tspn almond essence
2 cups flour
1 tspn baking powder
35 grams whole blanched almonds
Heat butter in saucepan over moderate heat until butter turns a nut brown colour. Remove saucepan from heat immediately and stand on a damp cloth to avoid further cooking. Scrape any sediment from base of saucepan and mix into the butter. When cool, beat sugar, egg and almond essence into the melted butter. Sift flour and baking powder together and stir into the mixture. Use your fingers to roll heaped teaspoonfuls of mixture into balls and place on greased baking trays. Flatten with your fingers and place an almond in the centre of each biscuit. Bake at 160C 15-20 minutes until lightly golden. Cool on a cake rack and store in an airtight container. Enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> I was telling my husband about the puppies and his only reply was "NO!! You CAN'T have one!" We have four dogs, four cats and four parakeets. Just found out that the local city ordinance, says you're only allowed 3 pets in city limits.


We won't tell anyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the puppies's tummies are full - piled up and snuggled against hickory's stomach. how they get any rest with her licking them all the time. i have the cleanest puppies around. lol

think it is time for all of us to call it a day and get some rest. 

electra is enconsed at the foot of the bed right below where i lay my head - so i will go to sleep hearing the baby sounds the puppies make. that should put me to sleep pretty fast.

see everyone on the marrow.

sam


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Paunie said:


> Patty, uh-oh, you've reached your limit!! Paunie


Yeah but HOW am I supposed to get rid of any of them?? The dogs are all my babies, the cats were born under our house, and my hubby takes care of the birds. We got one to get me over my fear of birds, I saw the Alfred Hitchcock movie when I was seven--was terrified of them for many years until my daughter talked me into getting one about ten years ago. I liked it better when we were still county!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations Sam and Hickory! Love the pictures ! Send more soon!
Goodnight!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Well if she waits until dinner then it's premeditated. Rats!! Wait! I've got it!! Stab him (in the hand!!) with the butter knife! :-D


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Goodnight Sam, Hickory did great! They sound like beautiful puppies. Good luck with them.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh Sam: Never has there been such an exciting delivery. All black and black is beautiful. 7 is indeed a special no. 7 wonders of the world. These pups so eagerly awaited and heralded from Chicago to Australia to the grand pacific and I had just been ready to advise you to call the vet since she had been preparing so long and is of advanced age. Sometimes they get an atonic uterus or a pup which blocks the passage. I was worried for you. A Tidy nest egg for you too!! No stud fee either. I would call one Black Diamond and another Sparkle, but of course the gks will enjoy naming them. I wish I could have one. 
Went to the doctor today for the results of the tests and it appears that at least for now I do not have multiple myeloma, but have "Benign monoclonal antibody gammopathy" or M-Gus which will need watching as it can but rarely does become myeloma. So I am thanking all for your prayers and encouragement and Jehovah for his goodness. It is rather a hollow victory because its course is wroght with pain, and nasty features too but probably have been dealing with it for quite some time *(2-3 yrs since I told my friends that something was brewing of this sort. It is also possible that it could be a couple of other diseases so we will just have to wait, but those are equally challenging so continue to send your prayers in my direction. I am just taking this as wonderful news and will take whatever comes knowing that I have had a good life and had been told several times that I could die if I did not treat my Crohns with terribly risky drugs. I refused and I am still here and have had many years since then of very good quality. I will seek to keep the positive before me. So a good night to all and I am sure that you will awaken to the little sounds of hungry pups and a couple of hours, but oh such a sweet sound. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > alright folks - first puppie is here - all black - wavy hair
> ...


I've been having cinnamon in my coffee most days since a discussion on it many TPs ago. Makes a very nice tasting coffee as well as the possible health benefits.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

morning everyone, going on 6am here. just getting ready to leave for work. thought i would check in and say hello. hope you had a good sleep hickory and babies. talk to you all later. hope everyone had a good family day/ presidents day. :thumbup:


----------



## BettyTampaBay (Jan 22, 2012)

sounds delish...I will try it tomorrow morn. Thank you for the website.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

flockie said:


> Paczki Day for those of us who are of Polish heritage. Paczki are jelly filled bismarks, or donuts without a hole.
> We order them ahead of time from the bake shop. They offer apricot, prune, strawberry, poppyseed, raspberry, banana cream, canoli filling, custard...... yum!


I loved jelly donuts when I was a kid. You take a big bite until you see the jelly, then you squeeze the donut until the jelly comes out, you lick it, then eat the rest of the donut. Yummy!! Never heard of all those flavors, though. They sound great. What's your favorite?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> the puppies's tummies are full - piled up and snuggled against hickory's stomach. how they get any rest with her licking them all the time. i have the cleanest puppies around. lol
> 
> think it is time for all of us to call it a day and get some rest.
> 
> ...


Sam, congratulations on the puppies! A job well done by all! I missed all the excitement during the afternoon and evening yesterday by not being online and going to bed early. You and Hickory must be worn out. I hope you didn't wake up this AM and find another one or two pups.

I think Hickory was very considerate to have her pups during the daylight hours, don't you?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Sam and Hickory! Started reading just as you posted the first had been born, and couldn't get through quick enough to find out the final total. What a clever dog you have!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > On the diabetic front, cinnamon is supposed to have some benefit, we've been told...plus, he just really likes the flavor.
> ...


As a diabetes educator, I can tell you that in regards to the cinnamon having benefits for the diabetic: the diabetic would need to consume 4-5lbs of cinnamon per day to start to see benefits. (Take a look at how much a 5lb bag of sugar is). This is totally unrealistic. However, the cinnamon does taste good!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Good morning all. It's 10.25 a.m. and a beautiful morning it is. 

Sam, congratulations on 7 puppies (or did more arrive during the evening?) Such beautiful puppies.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

flockie said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/mardi_gras_2012.html
> ...


Not the same. Hot crossed buns are put into a pan and rise touching each other and their taste is entirely different. Although these are made any time of the year, they are always made the beginning of lent. Don't know the tradition of the hot crossed buns but they seem to always appear about this time also.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Hot Crossed Bun takes its origins from the old folklores and traditions of the pagan rites, in particular the godess Eostre (from which we derive the word Easter). The cross on the bun signifies the four quarters of the moon. Some also believe that the Greeks made these long before this time and cut a cross into the dough before baking just because they could. (Later on the Christians made these buns the day before Good Friday and had the cross symbolize the cross of Jesus. These buns were thought to be unspoiled for the full year until the next Easter season came along). The hot crossed buns usually were made with raisons, dried chopped fruits, cinnaman and were always a yeast bun. You could space them out separately, or put them close to one another so that they touched each other.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Paczki Day for those of us who are of Polish heritage. Paczki are jelly filled bismarks, or donuts without a hole.
> ...


My favorite has always been prune filled. I have loved prunes since I was a child. However, apricot or peach works as well. When I make kolacky I always make them with prune and apricot.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Talk about great minds....... I had cinnamon in my coffee this morning! Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


good to know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - i was up and down all night - hickory wanted out several times - the cats needed out - and i laid wrong on my lifeline so had to get up and tell them i was fine and hit the reset button. so it was a long night - i just got up from a nap. lol

the puppies are doing well - all piled up with their mother - right now they are asleep. this morning i was listening to them and one was actually barking - too funny - not just squeaking but and actual tiny bark.

the carpet looks like a slaughter house - will need stanley steamer to come in and do their thing.

sending you lots of warm thoughts and positive energy marge - seems you have a lot on your plate to handle. your positive attitude is going to see you through this and we will all be praying for your continuing good health.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Oh Sam: Never has there been such an exciting delivery. All black and black is beautiful. 7 is indeed a special no. 7 wonders of the world. These pups so eagerly awaited and heralded from Chicago to Australia to the grand pacific and I had just been ready to advise you to call the vet since she had been preparing so long and is of advanced age. Sometimes they get an atonic uterus or a pup which blocks the passage. I was worried for you. A Tidy nest egg for you too!! No stud fee either. I would call one Black Diamond and another Sparkle, but of course the gks will enjoy naming them. I wish I could have one.
> Went to the doctor today for the results of the tests and it appears that at least for now I do not have multiple myeloma, but have "Benign monoclonal antibody gammopathy" or M-Gus which will need watching as it can but rarely does become myeloma. So I am thanking all for your prayers and encouragement and Jehovah for his goodness. It is rather a hollow victory because its course is wroght with pain, and nasty features too but probably have been dealing with it for quite some time *(2-3 yrs since I told my friends that something was brewing of this sort. It is also possible that it could be a couple of other diseases so we will just have to wait, but those are equally challenging so continue to send your prayers in my direction. I am just taking this as wonderful news and will take whatever comes knowing that I have had a good life and had been told several times that I could die if I did not treat my Crohns with terribly risky drugs. I refused and I am still here and have had many years since then of very good quality. I will seek to keep the positive before me. So a good night to all and I am sure that you will awaken to the little sounds of hungry pups and a couple of hours, but oh such a sweet sound. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i noticed in my last post before i went to bed last night that i said electra - electra was my black lab - died about three years ago - i still miss her - she was huge - and was as gentle as a lamb - loved people - oozed "come pet me" everytime she met someone. 

we are still at seven puppies and i think that will be it. and that is enough in my mind.

sam


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations on the successful delivery of the puppies, Sam. It was great fun to read your posts as each one arrived. Thank you for including us all in the occasion.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i noticed in my last post before i went to bed last night that i said electra - electra was my black lab - died about three years ago - i still miss her - she was huge - and was as gentle as a lamb - loved people - oozed "come pet me" everytime she met someone.
> 
> we are still at seven puppies and i think that will be it. and that is enough in my mind.
> 
> sam


Congrats Sam, on a job well done. Next we need to know how many males and how many females. I dont suppose Hickory is too worried about what she has! They are all her babies -- proud mama that she is! Enjoy them all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops 5mmdpns - i meant to include this:

4 boys 3 girls

sam


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Sam! Congrats on the puppies. The kiddie pools work great to corral the puppies in with a blanket in the bottom, they stay in, mom can get out. I also used the wire shelving before and made a 6' square by ziptying the corners. The fun has just begun!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the puppies. They should be lots of fun. :thumbup: 

My house is smelling very yummy today. Chrissy is making a tiered caked and decorating it. It will be used in a video for Spanish class. 
It is 40F today, a good day to clean up those fallen branches from the last bit of wind.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> oops 5mmdpns - i meant to include this:
> 
> 4 boys 3 girls
> 
> sam


Funny question, but will the males or the females bring the most money when you sell them? Or doesn't it make a difference? I ask because when I was a youngster and our cow had a calf and it was a bull, that was considered horrible. My Dad preferred a female, I guess, because she would give milk in the future.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> oops 5mmdpns - i meant to include this:
> 
> 4 boys 3 girls
> 
> sam


oooooooooo's and aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww's there are four brothers and three sisters!!! septuplets I think this is called!! And Sam we TPers would be delighted to be the godparents of these little ones!! We expect regular updates and photos of them all, including Hickory!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The Hot Crossed Bun takes its origins from the old folklores and traditions of the pagan rites, in particular the godess Eostre (from which we derive the word Easter). The cross on the bun signifies the four quarters of the moon. Some also believe that the Greeks made these long before this time and cut a cross into the dough before baking just because they could. (Later on the Christians made these buns the day before Good Friday and had the cross symbolize the cross of Jesus. These buns were thought to be unspoiled for the full year until the next Easter season came along). The hot crossed buns usually were made with raisons, dried chopped fruits, cinnaman and were always a yeast bun. You could space them out separately, or put them close to one another so that they touched each other.


My Mom used to get up very, very early on Good Friday and make Hot Cross buns for our breakfast. She put the cross in but would add a piece of red cherry to signify the blood from the wound. She would make enough for the neighborhood. Us kids would have to take them around. Later when my kids were young our church had a Good Friday childrens service in the afternoon. The children would bring their banks(handed out on Ash Wed) with the coins they had put in daily. The story would be narriated using a flannel graph board(no power point back then). The childrens choir would sing(my daughter was a member). After the service we would go into the fellowship hall for Hot Cross buns and a drink. The crosses on the buns were filled with frosting with a little red food coloring in the middle. When the organizers (whomever) noticed the children were eating the top and throwing the rest they went to sugar cookies with a cross. Needless to say they didn't find any in the trash. My daughter carries on my Mothers tradition of Hot Cross buns homemade that her children take to the neighbors. She heard us tell Mom(grandma) story and decided to continue. Now I do the same with hot cross buns to friends and also will do the Ash Wed. Norwegian buns from the recipe on this thread. So many neat things to learn other than knitting on KP.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a nice tradition, jmai5421! As you say, so many great things to learn as a tea party!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > The Hot Crossed Bun takes its origins from the old folklores and traditions of the pagan rites, in particular the godess Eostre (from which we derive the word Easter). The cross on the bun signifies the four quarters of the moon. Some also believe that the Greeks made these long before this time and cut a cross into the dough before baking just because they could. (Later on the Christians made these buns the day before Good Friday and had the cross symbolize the cross of Jesus. These buns were thought to be unspoiled for the full year until the next Easter season came along). The hot crossed buns usually were made with raisons, dried chopped fruits, cinnaman and were always a yeast bun. You could space them out separately, or put them close to one another so that they touched each other.
> ...


The sharing of the hot crossed buns with a neighbour goes back a long way to the eating of these in order to show goodwill to all people. What a nice thought to continue in this manner!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What a nice tradition, jmai5421! As you say, so many great things to learn as a tea party!


 :thumbup: I could not have said this any better, Siouxann!! It is a delight to learn new things and confirm other things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - i would think the females wouldl go for more - ours will be priced at $500 each regarcless of sex.

sam



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > oops 5mmdpns - i meant to include this:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - does that mean a christening gift from everyone? sewnd dog food. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > oops 5mmdpns - i meant to include this:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - does that mean a christening gift from everyone? sewnd dog food. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :lol:

We could send yarn for your stash seeing as you are the midwife! ahaha, you may be on to something there!!! Likely you could do with puppy pee pads too??!!
:lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary is bringing a large box lid home tonight - it is about four feet square with eight inch sides. will put the pups in that - hickory can get in and out easily but the pups will not be able to wander very far. that will curtain the mess for now. lsat time i used to put them outside every so often during the day and for the most part had few accidents inside. will see what happens with seven instead of two.

sam

by all means - send yarn for my stash. lol


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - does that mean a christening gift from everyone? sewnd dog food. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I just saw a pattern for an afghan that had paw prints around the edges. Too late for your pups, but it was cute. Imagine making seven of them, though!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

DorisT
Sam said:


> doris - where did you see the blanket - one never knows when i will need a baby blanket. the puppies have hickory to keep her warm.
> 
> sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, have you gotten caught up on your rest? How about Hickory? I can only imagine how tiring delivering babies can be! Hope they are all healthy and happy!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


WOW---what about the cinnamon capsules they sell now? Are they worth buying?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like the puppy paw blanket as well!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I was going to say, Sam is the one who needs an afghan now. First puppies and then a bad night.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

kerryn said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/diabetes/AN00939


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kerryn said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Again speaking as a diabetes educator, they are not worth the money, and again, the capsules only contain cinnamon and how many capsules would fill up a 5lb bag? It is not reasonable to think of. There are a lot of things that are supposed to be beneficial for various illnesses but are totally unrealistic in the amounts that are needed to be consumed. And the Mayo Clinic can not definitely state that they do lower blood sugar levels, only that they might, and more studies need to be done. What they do say is diet, exercise, and monitoring of the blood sugar is a way of life that needs to be followed. Every diabetes educator says the same thing.

Another thing is the red wine being good for your heart/cardiovascular system. The twenty gallons of that, that a person would have to consume in one day to benefit from it is not reasonable. I am not saying not to take a drink of wine, but the portions needed is unrealistic for heart benefits.

So, we eat, drink, and are merry because today we are alive and life is for living!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> DorisT
> Sam said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Again speaking as a diabetes educator, they are not worth the money, and again, the capsules only contain cinnamon and how many capsules would fill up a 5lb bag? It is not reasonable to think of. There are a lot of things that are supposed to be beneficial for various illnesses but are totally unrealistic in the amounts that are needed to be consumed. And the Mayo Clinic can not definitely state that they do lower blood sugar levels, only that they might, and more studies need to be done. What they do say is diet, exercise, and monitoring of the blood sugar is a way of life that needs to be followed. Every diabetes educator says the same thing.
> 
> Another thing is the red wine being good for your heart/cardiovascular system. The twenty gallons of that, that a person would have to consume in one day to benefit from it is not reasonable. I am not saying not to take a drink of wine, but the portions needed is unrealistic for heart benefits.
> 
> *So, we eat, drink, and are merry because today we are alive and life is for living!*


And that's what really counts, isn't it? Thanks for reminding us, 5mmdps. KatyNora (Type II)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Again speaking as a diabetes educator, they are not worth the money, and again, the capsules only contain cinnamon and how many capsules would fill up a 5lb bag? It is not reasonable to think of. There are a lot of things that are supposed to be beneficial for various illnesses but are totally unrealistic in the amounts that are needed to be consumed. And the Mayo Clinic can not definitely state that they do lower blood sugar levels, only that they might, and more studies need to be done. What they do say is diet, exercise, and monitoring of the blood sugar is a way of life that needs to be followed. Every diabetes educator says the same thing.
> ...


I am a brittle diabetic and one can get so caught up in doing the right thing for the diabetes and following "this and that" suggestion, that the person forgets to stop and smell the roses. We have to remember that we are given life to enjoy it. We do need to be practical but not "hermit" ourselves away from the enjoyment and pleasures life brings to our living experiences.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Patty, I can relate to the fear of birds...long before Alfred Hitchcock and "The Birds", I had a deathly fear of birds and chickens. I would run from a chicken quicker than from a snake-and I loathe snakes!! I suppose it was something from early childhood-I don't know...but I do agree about how one cannot let the pets go. Our last minature beagle was 17 and our last cat was 15 or 16. You noticed I said our last...I just couldn't go through that again so now we just have granddogs and grandcats. lol Paunie


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

To Sam and all: Every time I have lost a pet, I say never again do I want that pain; However, Usually a year later someone brings me a stray or a misbehaving pup or a sick pup and once again my investment of time, energy, material and expense reaps the rewards I have always found with my canine family members. Everyone knows that I am not really happy without a dog. I have raised cats, fish and ghouldian finches and canaries and parakeets but somehow never felt that connection with them.

Sam my whelping box was made of acrylic(3/8" thick) panels with open top approx. 2 1/2 ft high with braces which were bolted to one another at the corner and at the door, a light cover over the top and a swing door that was bolted similarly when the pups were tiny the extra warmth from the acrylic surrounded Mom and pups. The swinging door could be attached so that it swung in or out. As the puppies grew they learned to open it either way, but not before they were weaned and by that time they were already house trained. The bottom was plywood covered with linoleum so that newspapers could be placed underneath the pups and the whole unit disinfected daily or as needed. It was my own design and I really loved it. It was quite large so the puppies had room to play in it and yet most of all, I could see every moment what they were up to. It was disembled after the pups were old enough to leave outside, when I suffered separation anxiety. I kept the pups for 4-5 months. They each had temporary names until they were sold and I started training from 3 weeks old. Florinda my champion pushed the screen door open at three wks to go outside for a potty break. and never again had an accident. She couldn't stand to have anything dirty on her coat, but loved to smell pretty and would rub in something to put scents on her coat. I trimmed nails from 3 wks old weekly and she would put her foot in my hand, turn her head away while I groomed her paws later for dog shows and I think this early training was the reason. When I shipped her for a circuit in So. Eastern US the handler and the future owner stated that she had not messed her crate after 12 hours of being lost in transit and she refused to pee until he took her off leash. He had never seen this before. Oh the joy! I know that you will have fun these next several weeks. How long do you keep them?
Marlark Marge.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations Sam. I know that seven will be a lot of work, but I also know how much you love your dogs. I am so glad that mama and babies are fine. Enjoy them. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi all: I in my practice have used cinnamon 1/4 tsp in water to modify severely high sugars in the 400 range and for some it does help, also depresses the appetite that accompanies high sugars in some. It must be augmented with appropriate diet restrictions and adjustment of the anti-diabetic regime. I have particularly used it for type 2 who are on pills rather than insulin, but it does assist both. I also have read the amts required but it has not correlated with my practice. Marlark Marge.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> DorisT
> Sam said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sam, I must say : You really know how to throw a party!


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Girls (and guys) the wine may not benefit the heart but it sure is soothing to the soul.... and the palate. Paunie


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Have enjoyed visiting with everyone. Sam glad your dog and her pets are doing well. Nite all.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sam, after all of the excitement I surely hope you have a restful night. Goodnight and happy tomorrow.....Paunie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you dandylion - i'm having a really good time and hope everyone else is too.

sam



dandylion said:


> Sam, I must say : You really know how to throw a party!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - i would hope to have the puppies sold by midapril - we will see. i would keep one - i just don't have the energy to do so. but i will make sure they go to good homes.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I've just caught up with this weekend, what a lot has happened! Many congrats to Sam and big thanks for standing in for me as host whilst I've been having fun on the South Coast of England. 

I had great fun and managed to see most of the exhibitions I'd planned on visiting, but there's enough left over to ensure I return!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I take all these claims with a large pinch of salt- hence the use of the word possible. After all things we have told are good for us we are later are told are actually bad for us- and vice versa so all in moderation (not that I do that too well at that)- assuming there are not specific health issues nof course.

And congrats on the puppies Sam- what an apt weekend to host the TP- something unique to keep us reading! Well maybe not so unique it doesn't seem like long since the last two. At least you don't need to wake up at night to feed them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just looked at my Cook's Almanac and to-day America celebrates with _National Margarita Day_. It is without doubt America's favourite cocktail, in 2008 it accounted for 18% of all mixed drink sales, approximately 185,000 of them were consumed per hour.

There's a long list of people claiming to have invented it, including Margaret 'Margarita' Sames in 1948., but it seems to be based on the _Picador_ which appears, along with 14 other Tequila-based cocktails in the _Cafe Royal Cocktail Book_ published in 1937, the differences being the proportions of Tequila to Cointreau and the addition of salt to the rim of the glass. So here is the original receipt from London which you can adjust until you achieve the perfect Margarita.

*Picador Cocktail*

1 part fresh Lime Juice
1 part Cointreau
2 parts Tequila
Ice

Shake with ice and strain into a cocktail glass and garnish with a slice of lime.

Have fun experimenting, but you'd best jot the proportions down as you go; after drinking all the failures, you might have trouble remembering what you did when it came out right!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you had a good weekend Dave- missed your history lessons but Sam filled in well, especially with the running commentary on the puppies arrival


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you had a good weekend Dave- missed your history lessons but Sam filled in well, especially with the running commentary on the puppies arrival


It was great to spend time with _The Lad_ without any distractions, there's usually lots going on when he's home for the weekend, so we were able to have some good relaxed conversations whilst we wandered around.

I wasn't online much, I've only just caught up properly, but I did see Sam did a brilliant job standing in for me. I'm sure everybody enjoyed the change of style and a break from all the historical anecdotes with which I usually litter the tea party!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I made both the Boller med rosiner and the strusel pancakes yesterday. The were both a hit. I gave away most of the buns saving enough for today. I must say they are easy and delicious hot with butter and honey.That was to celebrate Shrove Tue with my Norwegian heritage. The pancakes were to celebrate Shrove Tue with my English heritage. Now to get back to serious calorie counting. Thank you both Sam and Ask4j for the recipes.
Judy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It was great to spend time with _The Lad_ without any distractions, there's usually lots going on when he's home for the weekend, so we were able to have some good relaxed conversations whilst we wandered around.
> 
> Dave


So important and so hard to do under normal circumstances. I really miss this with my youngest now she is married, I rarely see her alone. Even if her husband is not there usually someone else is. But not as important when they are in their mid20s as late teens! And before long he will be in his mid20s and living his own life. Or he won't be and will be so dependent that you complain (well that is me with my older one). The Lad doesn't sound like he will be too dependent on you though.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back Dave. Glad your weekend with the Lad was a success! Sam did a grand job filling in for you, and timed the puppies' arrival perfectly. Never fear about 'littering' the tea party with your historical tidbits, we enjoy them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back Dave, we do indeed love our Margaritas, here in San Antonio we even have the Margarita Pour Off, not today, I think it's in September, but it's a huge event with music and all sorts of goings ons.
Sam, I'm so glad the puppies all came into the world without mishap. Puppies are soooo much fun, but they are a lot of work, even though momma does the feeding. My landlord has a kennel and I take care of it and all the dogs and pups when they go out of town, gives me a good excuse to play with the occasional litter of pups. 
It's a nice 66F here at 6:55am, We are finally drying out a bit, but supposed to get more rain tomorrow, just as well, after the drought we are technically still in, we really need all the moisture we can get, unfortunately the mold drives my sinuses crazy. 
Well, I'm off to get my coffee and do some knitting. Have a good day all.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you had a good weekend Dave- missed your history lessons but Sam filled in well, especially with the running commentary on the puppies arrival
> ...


Yeah, he littered the teaparty in a completely different manner .... lol

Also, thanks for the latest receipt, margaritas come in 2nd after beer!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Yeah, he littered the teaparty in a completely different manner .... lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome back, Dave! We missed you, but Sam and Hickory kept us busy. 

For those of you who have been discussing the medicinal uses of cinnamon, here is an excerpt from Dr. Oz's website. He talked about the 10 most important spices on his show yesterday and cinnamon was one of them.

Relieve Stiffness Due to Arthritis: Cinnamon

As we age, many of us may experience muscle and joint pain due to arthritis. Cinnamon contains anti-inflammatory compounds that can help relieve that pain. Furthermore, cinnamons antibiotic properties help prevent urinary tract infections, tooth decay and gum disease, and have been shown to kill the harmful bacteria, E.coli. 

Information on the other 9 spices can be found on his website. Turmeric was Number 1.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dave: I'm sure no one here has ever complained about your litter. The weekend for me was quiet and Monday dawned a day that after the doctors" verdict was one to celebrate life. A new class with the subject of poetry, art and meditation are being bantied for the new senior ctr. some thoughts about APRIL. That should be fun as I love poetry. Where will I find time to write it though. The doctor encouraged me to start a journal to chronicle the progression or lack thereof symtoms.I know so often once an experience passes we forget to tell the doc about it and perhaps looking back I could have drawn paralels that connected all the things I have felt for the last couple of years and people would have pick up the correlation sooner, but since there is no real treatment it hardly matters. I am going to pursue the accupuncture possibility and see if there really is any improvement of pain issues and continue
the tai chi and meditation which I have already found helpful as far as feeling better. Thanks to all who offered prayers and encouragement. Now I can pursue some of the great recipes I have been wanting to try. Marlark Marge,


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Marge, I think that's a great idea. You could track weather, what you eat, how you sleep, whether you did the tai chi, and anything else that occurs to you. You could do a spreadsheet kind of thing so that perhaps you could see a set of factors that led to feeling better or worse.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good morning to all! Welcome home Dave!! So glad you had time with the Lad, it seems they grow up and away from us all to soon, so those times away together are really special. When my youngest went away to college it was a bit rough for me, I would go to the football games to watch him perform at half-time but he was always a bit busy to "hang" with Mom ya know. But when winter came and I didn't go as often, he would call and invite me to spend the day with him, those times helped to develop a bond between us that is still strong. Seems his pals parents didn't come as often to visit, they would gather around me all wanting the "Mom" hugs and the little hints that mothers give to help them in situations. I became the Mom for a large group of college kids, I loved it! Most all have graduated now, I have moved further away so the last class still sends me notes and call now and then. The son has moved in with us (college loans eating all his money), but he helps with his Nan, loves to cook different styles of foods, gets us out to hike in good weather and now is encouraging me to get a bicycle so we can go riding together. I guess the point is that your relationship with the Lad reminds me of my relationship with my son and that is a treasure! I'll hush up now, LOL... enjoy the day, it's overcast and more rain is due, I know we need it but sure would love a few days of sunshine between the rainy days! 
Sam, love the pics of the babies, you are a great hosts also! I always enjoy the TP it makes my days complete!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone who doesn't drink alcohol, or if you're driving, this Margarita Mocktail tastes great and is child-friendly if you frost the rim of the glass with sugar instead of salt.

*Margarita Mocktail

Ingredients:*
4 fl. oz (115ml) lime sorbet
3 fl. oz (85ml) tonic water
slice fresh lime
a few ice cubes
coarse sea salt

*Method:*

Frost the rim of a glass by rubbing lime around the edge, then dipping it into a dish of salt.

Place sorbet, tonic water and ice into a liquidiser and blend until smooth.

Pour into glass and garnish with a slice of fresh lime.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I'm sure no one here has ever complained about your litter. The weekend for me was quiet and Monday dawned a day that after the doctors" verdict was one to celebrate life. A new class with the subject of poetry, art and meditation are being bantied for the new senior ctr. some thoughts about APRIL. That should be fun as I love poetry. Where will I find time to write it though. The doctor encouraged me to start a journal to chronicle the progression or lack thereof symtoms.I know so often once an experience passes we forget to tell the doc about it and perhaps looking back I could have drawn paralels that connected all the things I have felt for the last couple of years and people would have pick up the correlation sooner, but since there is no real treatment it hardly matters. I am going to pursue the accupuncture possibility and see if there really is any improvement of pain issues and continue
> the tai chi and meditation which I have already found helpful as far as feeling better. Thanks to all who offered prayers and encouragement. Now I can pursue some of the great recipes I have been wanting to try. Marlark Marge,


Thanks Marge, I just gave the first lecture of this semester's module, it seemed to go OK and nobody fell asleep!

Keeping a diary of your health in relation to your activities and what you eat and drink is an excellent idea. There may well be some things that act as triggers. I kept getting a stiff and painful neck, then I realised it only happened the day after I'd used a particular lecture theatre, the air-conditioning vent was to blame!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning to all! Welcome home Dave!! So glad you had time with the Lad, it seems they grow up and away from us all to soon, so those times away together are really special. When my youngest went away to college it was a bit rough for me, I would go to the football games to watch him perform at half-time but he was always a bit busy to "hang" with Mom ya know. But when winter came and I didn't go as often, he would call and invite me to spend the day with him, those times helped to develop a bond between us that is still strong. Seems his pals parents didn't come as often to visit, they would gather around me all wanting the "Mom" hugs and the little hints that mothers give to help them in situations. I became the Mom for a large group of college kids, I loved it! Most all have graduated now, I have moved further away so the last class still sends me notes and call now and then. The son has moved in with us (college loans eating all his money), but he helps with his Nan, loves to cook different styles of foods, gets us out to hike in good weather and now is encouraging me to get a bicycle so we can go riding together. I guess the point is that your relationship with the Lad reminds me of my relationship with my son and that is a treasure! I'll hush up now, LOL... enjoy the day, it's overcast and more rain is due, I know we need it but sure would love a few days of sunshine between the rainy days!
> Sam, love the pics of the babies, you are a great hosts also! I always enjoy the TP it makes my days complete!


_The Lad_ is at public school and boards during the week, so he's only home for week-ends and holidays. But his best friend stays with us and quite frequently a couple of other lads come up too, some week-ends I have a houseful! It's pretty certain he'll be taking a 'Gap Year' before going to uni and I think he's planning on living me for that. What his sleeping arrangements will be when he's goes to uni are uncertain, there are lots of social considerations to weigh up, I wouldn't want him to miss ot on the full 'university experience'.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who doesn't drink alcohol, or if you're driving, this Margarita Mocktail tastes great and is child-friendly if you frost the rim of the glass with sugar instead of salt.
> 
> *Margarita Mocktail
> 
> I'll have to try these with the grandsons next time they are here. Pretty sure they will be a hit with the teens here.*


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Was out walking around my pond today and there are tiny fish swimming every where. No sign of the pussy willows yet or the rhubarb. Still sort of early but was checking any ways.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

The "uni" experience is awesome, the first year is rough, but then they seem to settle into good study patterns. My son majored in music, plays trumpet and most of the horns, excelled in jazz (which I love) so had a lot of concerts to attend. He is also a singer (baritone) made the madrigals so that meant even more concerts! He is just home from a weekend visit with college friends, they sent me a new college sweatshirt! 
Off for a bit to fix Mom a bite of lunch, then decide which WIP I should attempt to finish. I did finally make a hat on circulars and dpns, now to finish a baby blanket that I started last month. Like the Little Engine I keep saying I think I can, I think I can!! :wink: Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

This is the margarita as I remember it years ago, without all of the "fluff". It seems like it was a bit more POTENT then...maybe it was just that I was a bit Younger then. Thanks for this recipe.....Paunie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, it took me a while to catch up, as I didn't turn on the computer yesterday (it was my day off)...glad you had a good time, Dave, out and about with The Lad. My Girl and I went to the eye doc--not only did she pronounce all our eyes healthy but we also both got new glasses and my prescription shows an improvement! I was really surprised at that. 

Before and after, I finished up the sleeves on my jacket and now need to block it...then pictures and typing up the pattern. One of my facebook friends did a test knit on my baby sweater pattern and posted pics for me--it's so thrilling to see someone else use my design, and reassuring to know it works. 

I am currently researching trainers for my bicycle--I don't want a stationary bike since I have a perfectly good bicycle--just need to be able to ride it one way or the other! Has anyone ever used this kind of trainer? I will probably go with a brand I know, and so far, the prices seem reasonable, but input from any "voice of experience" will help.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Paunie said:


> This is the margarita as I remember it years ago, without all of the "fluff". It seems like it was a bit more POTENT then...maybe it was just that I was a bit Younger then. Thanks for this recipe.....Paunie


The original 1930s _Picador_ and some of the early _Margarita_ receipts specified two parts Tequila to one part Cointreau and one part lime; modern mixes have equal Tequila to Cointreau, this makes them much sweeter, youngsters seem to prefer them this way.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back dave - i had a good time but missed your input - pleae don't ever worry we get bored with you historical bits - we look forward to them.

it's always fun to host - and i am so pleased that hickory timed the births so i had something to write about.

the puppies look bigger already. right now they are asleep - hickory is curled around them and they are piled up against her stomach - they look like a lump of black fur.

i'll have more pictures soon.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome back dave - i had a good time but missed your input - pleae don't ever worry we get bored with you historical bits - we look forward to them.
> 
> it's always fun to host - and i am so pleased that hickory timed the births so i had something to write about.
> 
> ...


Pictures are always welcome, Sam, especially of people's pets. Send them on!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just looked at my Cook's Almanac and to-day America celebrates with _National Margarita Day_. It is without doubt America's favourite cocktail, in 2008 it accounted for 18% of all mixed drink sales, approximately 185,000 of them were consumed per hour.
> 
> There's a long list of people claiming to have invented it, including Margaret 'Margarita' Sames in 1948., but it seems to be based on the _Picador_ which appears, along with 14 other Tequila-based cocktails in the _Cafe Royal Cocktail Book_ published in 1937, the differences being the proportions of Tequila to Cointreau and the addition of salt to the rim of the glass. So here is the original receipt from London which you can adjust until you achieve the perfect Margarita.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave, I just happen to be in the mood for experimenting today! dandylion/sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome back dave - i had a good time but missed your input - pleae don't ever worry we get bored with you historical bits - we look forward to them.
> 
> it's always fun to host - and i am so pleased that hickory timed the births so i had something to write about.
> 
> ...


Dear Sam, good to hear the brood is growing, Hickory sounds like a really good Mum. Enjoyed your time as host- good to have a change of pace
Dave, that is good you got around most of your hoped to see exhibitions.
I think we have had our summer, rain forecast right throught the weekend, although it is still warm at 24C.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sam, enjoyed your days here. Thanks for sharing Hickory with us.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome back dave - i had a good time but missed your input - pleae don't ever worry we get bored with you historical bits - we look forward to them.
> 
> it's always fun to host - and i am so pleased that hickory timed the births so i had something to write about.
> 
> ...


Dave, the absolute truth of the whole thing with Hickory was that Sam wanted to show off his midwifery skills, and he did this extremely well and has proud photos to show for it all! Three cheers for Sam! and seven cheers for Hickory! See what we all get up when you step out for a bit? haha, welcome back Dave and I am glad you enjoyed your time out with _the Lads._  Will you post us some photos of your excursions? and might you share a recipe of one or two of your favorite eats that you had?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Paunie said:
> 
> 
> > This is the margarita as I remember it years ago, without all of the "fluff". It seems like it was a bit more POTENT then...maybe it was just that I was a bit Younger then. Thanks for this recipe.....Paunie
> ...


dave glad to see you had a great time this weekend. we had a good time to. the arrival of the puppies was awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome back dave - i had a good time but missed your input - pleae don't ever worry we get bored with you historical bits - we look forward to them.
> 
> it's always fun to host - and i am so pleased that hickory timed the births so i had something to write about.
> 
> ...


sam i'm so happy to hear that the puppies are doing well and hickory too. give her a scrub behind the ears for me. glad you hosted this weekend, it was great :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello All! Good to hear from you Dave and glad you had a great weekend with the Lad. 

Sam, you did a great job of opening up your home for the Tea Party. It was nice to keep getting updates on the number of puppies and how Hickory was coping. Looking forward to seeing upcoming photos of her babies.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Paunie said:
> 
> 
> > This is the margarita as I remember it years ago, without all of the "fluff". It seems like it was a bit more POTENT then...maybe it was just that I was a bit Younger then. Thanks for this recipe.....Paunie
> ...


Midnight margaritas! 




or

Put the lime in the coconut:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

A marvelous exciting wkend. Sam did a terrific job of hosting with sideline activities by Hickory. Now you know Sam that those puppies belong to all of us and we are expecting report cards(electronic of course.) Fan and feather are now working out with 2 on needles. Awaiting transportation to yarn locations for supplies to complete and for upcoming cardigan. I also have eyes out for a quilt similar to one I saw at the show which was a circular, kaleidoscopic rainbow, with multiple shades of each pastels,
Life is good! The sun is shining quite a bit and the temp is warm for now. Will soon be setting and drops considerably and quickly as evening falls. A knitting evening tonite. I am looking forward to a quiet and productive weekend in a few days. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I think we have had our summer, rain forecast right throught the weekend, although it is still warm at 24C.


Haven't seen you on much this week end. It is raining here today. We even had some thunder & tightening this evening.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

We are supposed to have temps in the 70s tomorrow! I can hardly wait! It was quite warm today, considering it is still February. I was off work on sick leave today, and took a few minutes outside to sit in the sun. It felt so good! Tomorrow I telework, so perhaps i can spend my lunch time "picnic-ing" on the deck.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Caren, Love the pictures of the fish! They give hope that Spring really is on the way.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good day. Welcome back Dave. See you all in the AM


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost 0100 hrs - time for me to say goodnight. freezing outside - could have fog - and worse - black ice. old man winter is not going to give up without a struggle.

the puppies are quiet - chubby bellies mean they are full and content - snuggled up nice and warm against mama. we should all have it so nice.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I think we have had our summer, rain forecast right throught the weekend, although it is still warm at 24C.
> ...


dear NanaCaren, just had my head down knitting these beanies I promised for my young friends, working on no.5 now, just one more to go, then back to my Easter project for my grand children- Thanks to Dave and his design ideas. Then as you know I am sure, keeping the family in bread, and other kinds of food is another task. Evening is drawing in, and we have only one day left of our working week! Have to decide whether I do some shopping tomorrow, or Saturday- probably tomorrow if the rain eases, because the bus will be every half hour, not once in the hour as on the Saturday timetable!
Intending to make Dave's bread pudding tomorrow, and a big batch of banana bread. So life goes on...!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> almost 0100 hrs - time for me to say goodnight. freezing outside - could have fog - and worse - black ice. old man winter is not going to give up without a struggle.
> 
> the puppies are quiet - chubby bellies mean they are full and content - snuggled up nice and warm against mama. we should all have it so nice.
> 
> sam


sounds just the way to be on a cold late winters night, give Hickory a pat from me, would you?!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello All! Good to hear from you Dave and glad you had a great weekend with the Lad.


We had a great time on the coast and stayed in Portsmouth, home of the Royal Navy and the historic dockyard is a now an open-air museum. In addition to many exhibitions about the navy and the operation of a naval dockyard is home to H.M.S. Victory, Nelson's ship at the Battle of Trafalgar, and H.M.S. Warrior which was Britin's first steam-powered ironclad battleship and revolutionised naval warfare.

Dominating the city is the spectacular and iconic Spinnaker Tower standing at 170 metres (560ft), which is the centrepiece of the waterfront regeneration at Gunwharf Quays. The area around Portsmouth is very flat and on a clear day you can see for 23 miles from the three viewing galleries, the lowest of which has the largest glass floor in Europe, if you're feeling brave enough for the vertiginous views!

I've tidied up a few photos, hope you like them.

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who doesn't drink alcohol, or if you're driving, this Margarita Mocktail tastes great and is child-friendly if you frost the rim of the glass with sugar instead of salt.
> 
> *Margarita Mocktail
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave

I think I am one of the few people who does not like Margaritas. I am sure I will like your mocktail recipe. I love tonic and I love lime sorbet and I love the sweet and salty combination of ingredients. I will have to try it this coming weekend.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Fantastic pictures Dave! That view through the glass floor makes me dizzy! We missed you but we had an entertaining weekend with Sam and Hickory.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a very cool tower is the Spinnaker Tower! I've not seen it before - thanks for the shot!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What a very cool tower is the Spinnaker Tower! I've not seen it before - thanks for the shot!


It is spectacular and one of my favourite structures. It can be seen for miles, Portsmouth is only 12ft above sea level so it really stands out!

Here is a photo of it on a sunny day.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Loved the pictures Dave. I am glad you and the Lad got away for a few days and had a good time. Enjoyed Sams recipts and looking forward to this weekend tea party.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the pictures Dave!! Not sure if I could look down through the glass floor though!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic pictures Dave. Thanks for sharing. I've never
seen anything like them. Glad you and the lad got to spend some time together.

I am packing now and will soon leave for Chicago. I'm looking forward to the move. Have a great day all.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Your pictures are so good, Dave. I really like the shot from high up looking down at the dockyard and far away to the shore. It's good to see things I have only been able to read about.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Fantastic pictures Dave. Thanks for sharing. I've never
> seen anything like them. Glad you and the lad got to spend some time together.
> 
> I am packing now and will soon leave for Chicago. I'm looking forward to the move. Have a great day all.


Good Luck, Maryanne!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....it is Thursday and I finally have caught up with all the postings! We are in Pittsburgh visiting my brothers and helping my SIL empty her mom's house. YEARS of stuff collected..a very daunting task. We just got a new summer house so we have a spot to relocate much of her things...handy!

First..prayers to all who are in need..I hope things improve for all.
Sam..how exciting..7 puppies! 'Twas fun to be "a part of the happening". Thanks for sharing and congrats! Swell job of midwifery and T-party hosting. Always welcome.

RE old movies...no one mentioned Fred Astair or Danny Kaye. Two of my favorites.

Re sons...yeah, it is harder and harder to get the time together. When asked what I want for Christmas/birthday...I say just time to sit & chat & share. Our son is busy renovating his house...plus is a new atty, so work keeps him occupied, to say nothing of the new wife! Time with him is rare. He misses it, too. Thankful for that! We just treasure what we can get. The same holds true for our daughter. She lives SO far away...wish she loved winter, or I could tolerate hot humid weather! Thank goodness for the phone and Internet.

Dave, loved the Spinnaker Tower pics. Fascinating.

It's almost time for a new tea party..glad I could finally catch up this week.
Maryanne...travel well...Chicago is waiting for you!
Carol (IL)


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

From Australia to London to Chicago to La. Next to Mar!
What immense expanse for one thread to cover. So much happening. Have never been to any of these places. The Spinnaker was a fascinating building. Imaging the history Dave is truly educational and I'm sure everyone is better for your sharing your knowledge and your pictures. Sam, hope you are getting some rest and letting Mama take care of babies. The weathr soon will be moderating and we'll all feel better. The sun is shining brightly this morning at 8:30 so expecting a lovely day. There still is a nip to the air though. Be safe everyone. Not much new on the knitting front. The quilt show last week was fabulous and one in particular grabbed my attention. Wish I had had a camera so I could have shared. Soon perhaps. Off to the Sr Center. Will check in when I return. Marlark Marge


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the pictures Dave!! Not sure if I could look down through the glass floor though!


I know I could not. I would be sick and then faint. I do not do well with heights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning from Friday 24th 5.40a.m. making an extra loaf of bread, so I don't go short, after the bread pudding that I have just printed up. weather a bit calmer this morning, but that could mean anything in Auckland. 

Sam, hoping all babies continueing to grow well, by now you may well know boss pup, and the one who always gets there last!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Caren, Love the pictures of the fish! They give hope that Spring really is on the way.


I'm glad I got the picture yesterday. I woke up to 58 inches of snow this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All! Good to hear from you Dave and glad you had a great weekend with the Lad.
> ...


Love the photos. Glad to hear you had a good time. There is nothing like getting away for a few days.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, Love the pictures of the fish! They give hope that Spring really is on the way.
> ...


Surely you don't mean over four feet????? We've been having spring here. So far.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I am behind today because of taking the morning off. The youngest daughter is to have friends over this afternoon. They are going to try out Dave's mocktails. I am putting off my shopping until the kids go back to school monday. I spend too much when they help. 
Banana bread sounds good. I'm making cherry turnovers today. They are Mike's favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


OPPS I better check before I hit send. 5-8 inches


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


OK, that sounds better. I was flabbergasted.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you all liked the pics of the Spinnaker, I'll post a few more photos over the weekend when I've sorted through them, I took a good twilight shot of it fully illuminated, there's a fort and a couple of ships too.

I'm looking forward to a quiet weekend, I have a lot of writing to do and a new lecture to rehearse to make sure I don't trip over my lines. I don't like reading from a script and I can't get on with autocue, I think it makes lectures wooden and lifeless, I much prefer to be properly prepared and use a handful of cue-cards with topic headings, names and dates on them, it gives me some flexility to react to my audience. Luckily, _The Lad_ is a good 'test audience', he always lets me know if any of my jokes are too obscure or just plain unfunny!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the pictures Dave!! Not sure if I could look down through the glass floor though!
> ...


It's very sturdy, we jumped up and down on it a few times to check!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I am packing now and will soon leave for Chicago. I'm looking forward to the move. Have a great day all.


Hope the move goes smoothly, just remember where you put the kettle and teapot, they're always the first things you need when you arrive anywhere!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Oh my goodness. 
:shock:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Wouldn't that be super cool!! Fortunately, I have never been bothered by heights nor have I been vertiginous. Many of my friends are afraid of heights, so I sympathize with those of you who are too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Dave, I think that must be a bit of British humor!! :roll:

Did you find the email I sent to you?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KatStabe said:
> ...


Well, we couldn't resist the temptation of a big glass panel set in the floor!

An interesting article, as you know, I have an interest in food history. I'm currently working my way through the back-log of emails and correspondence; it's been a bit hectic since I returned to London, so I hope you and everybody else will bear with me.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> OPPS I better check before I hit send. 5-8 inches


We are on a winter watch later this afternoon through the evening for 3 - 6 inches of snow. Right now - nearly 4:00 pm (CST) - it is about 40 degrees (F) and dropping. Probably at or near freezing overnight and most of the snow should be north of me - nearer the Wisconsin border. I'm about 2 hours south of Wisconsin border. I was out for a bit around 1:00 and it was raining with some snow mixed in... really large flakes that melted as soon as it hit the windshield.

NanaCaren, when I saw your post showing 58 inches I actually shrieked! Then I saw your oops, you had me breathing a sign of relief for you.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dave

Spinnaker Tower looks wonderful! Jumping up and down on the glass floor would be right up my alley. 

The Willis Tower, formerly known as the Sears Tower, here in Chicago also has a bump out built of reinforced glass at the top of the building so you could step out on that and look out over the downtown area. Really cool looking down on the folks at street level.... they look like insects.

Thanks for posting the pics from your holiday with the Lad, I enjoy looking at photos from all over the world since I may never get to visit in person.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Today, I have 3 loaves of Cinnamon Raisin Bread rising. Then, I need to form the loaves and give them another hour or so before baking. I also have a batch of scones that I'm mixing up. One half of the batter I will mix in fresh cranberries and orange zest; and the other half with get dried apricots. The scones I will make up, wrap up and refrigerate until morning. Then I will get up early and bake them before the folks leave for church in the morning.

Today is mom and dad's 60th wedding anniversary. Tomorrow morning after church, they will share the bread and scones with the group of people that come to church each morning. Mom made deviled eggs. She is taking some of her homemade freezer jam for the scones and butter for the raisin bread. There are about 20 - 25 people that meet every morning for Mass, then they stay after for coffee or tea, and a bit of conversation.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

What a wonderful day this has been! Temps in the low 70's a gentle breeze made this a beautiful day to be outside. Mom did manage to come out and sit on the deck while I played around a bit in the garden. Hope to till up a few new areas soon, found out last year I need more room to plant the veggies we love! My daffodils are just breaking the ground, tulips not far behind, hope my day-lillies weren't victims of the squirrels, several bulbs in that section were missing. Grilling some burgers with roasted garlic for our dinner, prepared some home cut fries to bake in the oven, grilled tomatoes and onions to top the burgers and fresh picked lettuce from the garden. Opening the last jar of pickles, hope I get enough to put up more this year, even at the farmers market they never had the pickling size. Have a good evening, will be back to catch up once again after Mom is settled for the evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Lol! I can't blame you, I'd have stomped on it a couple times too, just to make sure it wasn't going anywhere. I'm not afraid of heights, just of falling a long distance and living through it with a lot of bodily damage, so as long as I know I can't fall I'm AOK. lol...


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

How do you get to see the picture ya'll are talking about? Especially the puppies.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dave
> 
> Spinnaker Tower looks wonderful! Jumping up and down on the glass floor would be right up my alley.
> 
> The Willis Tower, formerly known as the Sears Tower, here in Chicago also has a bump out built of reinforced glass at the top of the building so you could step out on that and look out over the downtown area. Really cool looking down on the folks at street level.... they look like insects.


What about that glass platform they built over the Grand Canyon? They charge a huge fee to go out on it. Not for me, thank you. My knees would turn to jelly.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thursday evening here about 6:30 pm. we had a gorgeous, warm, sunny day out today. but we are in for a possible 10-15 centimetres of snow tonight...they are saying to listen to weather reports in the morning. if we get that we may have school cancellations. ah well. this is the first time i have checked in throughout the week on the tp. glad i did. hello all  

by the way sam i asked my son what you should name the puppies. he suggested since there are 7 you should name them after the seven dwarfs. lol. out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I once worked in a office that was on the 19th floor and had floor to ceiling windows. I could get no closer than 5 feet away. That's whi I don't like Ferris Wheels either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > OPPS I better check before I hit send. 5-8 inches
> ...


We're on a watch too starting around midnight but hopefully the storm will bypass us. When I saw the 58", I almost dropped. I couldn't believe it and thought I'd better read a few more posts before I jump in and say a few words. I'm glad it was an typo.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got caught up. I only missed one day! Went to church with a friend of mine last night. It was about Lent, and very educational. I was not raised observing Lent, so I learned a lot. Then we went to the Mavs/Lakers game. It was so exciting! Only problem, we lost. We did really well until the very end. Relaxing tonight. Kids have been hyped up the last 2 days. I am so glad that it will be Friday tomorrow. Also, we start another Tea Party!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

blossombam said:


> How do you get to see the picture ya'll are talking about? Especially the puppies.


The pictures are posted way back many pages. There are two pictures -- one is of four puppies and the other is of all puppies who are nursing on the mom, Hickory.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oh ya, tomorrow is friday and another tea party. wooo hooo. i can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > OPPS I better check before I hit send. 5-8 inches
> ...


It got warm (40F ) here today. It has dropped to 30F now. Most of the snow melted but, we are expecting more again tonight.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

We got a new 6 inches last night. Along with the 16 inches already on the ground at my house, I'm sooo ready for spring but I think it's pretty far off for us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

blossombam said:


> We got a new 6 inches last night. Along with the 16 inches already on the ground at my house, I'm sooo ready for spring but I think it's pretty far off for us.


I'm ready for spring too. I'm glad we didn't get a lot of snow at one time this winter. Wonder how much snow we'll have in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> thursday evening here about 6:30 pm. we had a gorgeous, warm, sunny day out today. but we are in for a possible 10-15 centimetres of snow tonight...they are saying to listen to weather reports in the morning. if we get that we may have school cancellations. ah well. this is the first time i have checked in throughout the week on the tp. glad i did. hello all
> 
> by the way sam i asked my son what you should name the puppies. he suggested since there are 7 you should name them after the seven dwarfs. lol. out of the mouths of babes.


How cute


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Hoping the snow bypasses us as well. I want to work in my garden.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

blossombam said:


> How do you get to see the picture ya'll are talking about? Especially the puppies.


Sam's pics of the pups are on pages 40 and 42. Dave's are on p. 51.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blossombalm - go back to about page six and then rapidly scan down the page - go to the next - you will run into puppy pictures and some pages later you will run into dave's pictures.

sam



blossombam said:


> How do you get to see the picture ya'll are talking about? Especially the puppies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell your son thank you for the suggestion. since they are all black - the only one i can tell is the one with the white feet - otherwise they all look the same. i named them all at the same time - their name is "puppy".

sam



gagesmom said:


> thursday evening here about 6:30 pm. we had a gorgeous, warm, sunny day out today. but we are in for a possible 10-15 centimetres of snow tonight...they are saying to listen to weather reports in the morning. if we get that we may have school cancellations. ah well. this is the first time i have checked in throughout the week on the tp. glad i did. hello all
> 
> by the way sam i asked my son what you should name the puppies. he suggested since there are 7 you should name them after the seven dwarfs. lol. out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes for my move, I really appreciate them and all of you on the forum I will be checking in and reading the posts, even If I can't post much myself. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is snowing this morning, now if the sun would come out it is would be a good day to take pictures. 

Sam, that is a good name for the puppies. We had 4 Great Dane puppies once. The only way to tell them apart was by the color of their collar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is snowing this morning, now if the sun would come out it is would be a good day to take pictures.
> 
> Sam, that is a good name for the puppies. We had 4 Great Dane puppies once. The only way to tell them apart was by the color of their collar.


Dear NanaCaren, up this morning early, to start the washing! The forecast is rain, to be followed by sun, so I may be able to hang things outside. Started on the decreasing for beanie no5. Do you have a banana bread receipt, or would you like me to give you mine. It is another of my multiply, according to ingredients available, or number you expect to feed receipts. I would love to see a photo of your root cellar! you obviously have swung back in to winter- it being after all still February!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> [
> Dear NanaCaren, up this morning early, to start the washing! The forecast is rain, to be followed by sun, so I may be able to hang things outside. Started on the decreasing for beanie no5. Do you have a banana bread receipt, or would you like me to give you mine. It is another of my multiply, according to ingredients available, or number you expect to feed receipts. I would love to see a photo of your root cellar! you obviously have swung back in to winter- it being after all still February!!


Glad to hear the beanies are coming along. I have been working on some no thinking patterns lately. I started a scarf following the pattern on the ball. Frogged it will start a new one today.You can send me yours. I usually just look it up as the cook book I had it written in has been MIA for some time now. Our snow is turning into freezing rain.  Off to start the barn chores.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It's 0730 here and the sun seems already high in the eastern sky, so a lovely day looks to be in store. 
Sam as soon as the puppies grow they develop sort special attributes or behaviors. That was what I called them: Mischief, Dante, Thunder, lightning, Florinda was named after her father,Florian and Dante became Florians Image when sold. Geminesse was named after the make-up as they were born early in July. Since I kept pups 5-6 mo it was instrumental when traing them. 
Cherry turnovers sounds fabulous and Mon was Celebrated Washington" Birthday which actually was the 22nd of Feb.
They go well with Coconut buns which I must try. Could you Pm me the recipe again as my computer was out when originally posted. 
Wanderlust has my feet lately and would love to see spring in New England. Marlark Marge


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dear NanaCaren, up this morning early, to start the washing! The forecast is rain, to be followed by sun, so I may be able to hang things outside. Started on the decreasing for beanie no5. Do you have a banana bread receipt, or would you like me to give you mine. It is another of my multiply, according to ingredients available, or number you expect to feed receipts. I would love to see a photo of your root cellar! you obviously have swung back in to winter- it being after all still February!![/quote]

My Root Cellar, of course not what it looks like today.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Where are Sam and Rosie?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never fear wannabear - i am never far away - was lazy today - took a nap after breakfast - need to start picking up and moving things around - think gary is going to shampoo my carpet tomorrow. not sure what i will do with hickory and the puppies. maybe i will ensonce them in the bathroom on a blanket - hickory hates the sweeper - i am sure she is not going to like the shampooer.

annacaren - what does your root cellar look like today. it looks pretty sharp in the picture.

one flash of bright sunshine this morning and then overcast - sure it will last the rest of the day. the storm did not reach this far south - it almost feels like spring - very windy - balmy. spring is only a month away - can't wait.

you can't believe how much the puppies have grown. last night when i went to bed hickory was on her side and all seven had found a nipple and were sucking for dear life. needless to say they are well fed.

i so enjoyed hosting this week - thanks for all the help everyone.

also glad dave is back - i missed his tidbits of info.

sam



wannabear said:


> Where are Sam and Rosie?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Although I have been interested in whether you'd recovered from puppy delivery duty, it was another Sam I meant. Samwise Gamgee of The Lord of the Rings who lives in a hobbit house that looks like Nana Caren's root cellar. Good job, Nana Caren!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Excitement. My new great baby is a BOY.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Excitement. My new great baby is a BOY.


So Happy for you. It's great to have a baby to knit for and cuddle.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Excitement. My new great baby is a BOY.


Congratulations on the new baby


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

annacaren - what does your root cellar look like today. it looks pretty sharp in the picture.

sam




wannabear said:


> Where are Sam and Rosie?


[/quote]

This is the root cellar today, in the dreary weather of Feb24, 2012


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry wannabear - it has been many years since i read the hobbit.

it does look like a hobbit house.

sam



wannabear said:


> Although I have been interested in whether you'd recovered from puppy delivery duty, it was another Sam I meant. Samwise Gamgee of The Lord of the Rings who lives in a hobbit house that looks like Nana Caren's root cellar. Good job, Nana Caren!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Flowers make a difference, don't they?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Banana bread receipts
this one is from my Diabetic Cook Book

Banana Tea bread
245g [1 3/4 cups] wholemeal flour
1 tspn baking powder
1/4 tspn bicarbonate of soda
2 eggs or 100g low cholesterol egg mix
300g [1 cup mashed banana]
65 ml [1/4 cup] mono/polyunsaturated oil
40 ml [2 tbspn] honey
30g [1/4 cup] walnuts or pecans

Mix dry ingredients together. 
Beat eggs with mashed banana, oil, honey, and nuts.
Stir the liquid into the dry ingredients quickly and lightly, until just moistened
Grease and line a 4 x 8 inch pan
put mixture in pan and bake in
180C oven for about 40 minutes
The top will be golden and have cracks in the middle.
For diabetics, slice into 20, then cut each in half to give a 15g slice.

Variation: Apple Banana Tea Bread:
Substitute half grated apple for banana, and replace nuts with sultanas

I use this recipe when in a hurry:

Banana Loaf from the Edmonds cookery book- this is another NZ icon.

1 3/4 cups self raising flour
1/4 tspn baking soda
1/4 tspn salt
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs
1/4 cup milk
75g melted butter
1 cup mashed banana
Sift dry ingredients, in another bowl beat eggs, stir in milk butter and banana, mix quickly into the dry ingredients, stirring until just combined. Spoon into a greased and lined 8-9 inch loaf pan and 
bake at 180C for about 40 to 50 minutes.
Leave in the tin for 10 minutes before turning out to cool on a rack.

I often use a bit more banana than the recipe stipulates, because I like the resulting moist loaf.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry wannabear - it has been many years since i read the hobbit.
> 
> it does look like a hobbit house.
> 
> sam


I'm not so hifalutin' yet that I would be offended by you forgetting The Hobbit or responding to my vague messages or anything else. So have you recovered from puppy delivery room work?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Caren, looks like all the gnomes and hobbits are hibernating today; I sure don't blame them! How hard was it to build your root cellar? Did you get plans from somewhere to do it? It is really neat!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations, LadyRN, on your new arrival! Lots of knitting in store for you. Please post pictures when you have them.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to know where the door hinge is. Is there more than one? This has always troubled me about hobbit doors.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

myfanwy, your bread receipts sound delish! I bought a digital scale very recently so I could follow the Brit, NZ and Aussie measurements without having to convert.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I want to know where the door hinge is. Is there more than one? This has always troubled me about hobbit doors.


Good point, wannabear. I never thought about that - just the AAAWWWWWW factor.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

We're having buckets of rain, lots of wind, and a tornado watch. This is not our normal February weather. I hope the summer will not be even hotter than last year.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ladyrn, congrats on your new grandson. i am so happy for you. lots of cuddles and kisses. :thumbup: 

we were supposed to be getting a big snow storm last night.was maybe an inch when i got up at 5:30 am to get ready for work. snowed for about half an hour after i got to work. has gotten windy though and has been raining off and on all afternoon. weird winter for sure.

sam i have loved your being host. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> myfanwy, your bread receipts sound delish! I bought a digital scale very recently so I could follow the Brit, NZ and Aussie without having to convert.


I had to convert this morning from memory- I ran out of battery a few days ago- they can be quite pricey to replace, but i plan on getting them on Tuesday, the banana bread keeps well I find and also toasts nicely. Hope you are enjoying your day, it must be about lunch time, or later, Friday!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to be ignorant, Nana Caren, but what's a root cellar used for?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Excitement. My new great baby is a BOY.


Congratulations LadyRN! What's his name?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it does look like a hobbit house.
> 
> Thank you. It took a lot of planning before we built it. Mike ordered the wood special cut. The door weighs close to 200 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Caren, looks like all the gnomes and hobbits are hibernating today; I sure don't blame them! How hard was it to build your root cellar? Did you get plans from somewhere to do it? It is really neat!


I said I wanted a root cellar, Mike said only if I let him build it like a hobbit house. I was thrilled with the idea. Mike just did it himself from looking at pictures. After 10 years it needs a bit of repair, which is happening this summer when the ground thaws.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I could live in a house like that myself! :thumbup:

And congrats to LadyRN on the new grand boy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Banana bread receipts
this one is from my Diabetic Cook Book

Banana Tea bread
245g [1 3/4 cups] wholemeal flour
1 tspn baking powder
1/4 tspn bicarbonate of soda
2 eggs or 100g low cholesterol egg mix
300g [1 cup mashed banana]
65 ml [1/4 cup] mono/polyunsaturated oil
40 ml [2 tbspn] honey
30g [1/4 cup] walnuts or pecans

Mix dry ingredients together. 
Beat eggs with mashed banana, oil, honey, and nuts.
Stir the liquid into the dry ingredients quickly and lightly, until just moistened
Grease and line a 4 x 8 inch pan
put mixture in pan and bake in
180C oven for about 40 minutes
The top will be golden and have cracks in the middle.
For diabetics, slice into 20, then cut each in half to give a 15g slice.

Variation: Apple Banana Tea Bread:
Substitute half grated apple for banana, and replace nuts with sultanas

I use this recipe when in a hurry:

Banana Loaf from the Edmonds cookery book- this is another NZ icon.

1 3/4 cups self raising flour
1/4 tspn baking soda
1/4 tspn salt
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs
1/4 cup milk
75g melted butter
1 cup mashed banana
Sift dry ingredients, in another bowl beat eggs, stir in milk butter and banana, mix quickly into the dry ingredients, stirring until just combined. Spoon into a greased and lined 8-9 inch loaf pan and 
bake at 180C for about 40 to 50 minutes.
Leave in the tin for 10 minutes before turning out to cool on a rack.

I often use a bit more banana than the recipe stipulates, because I like the resulting moist loaf.[/quote]

Thank you for the recipe. I have some bananas sitting not The counter. A good use for them this evening. I like to add extra banana too, makes it taste better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to be ignorant, Nana Caren, but what's a root cellar used for?


Not ignorant at all. Root cellars are used to store the food you can. I grow a lot of veggies and make tomato sauce, maple syrup ect. I don't have a lot of space in my kitchens this holds the over flow. There is also a space for wine. The wine isn't homemade. I have some of my homemade lemoncello & orange cello in there.If I don't want anyone to get into something it goes in the root cellar.
Mike said the hinge was the hardest part to make. It is on the inside of the door.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I could live in a house like that myself! :thumbup:
> 
> And congrats to LadyRN on the new grand boy!


We have neighbors that think someone lives in there. Maybe if it had heat & windows.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Congratulations, LadyRN, on your new arrival! Lots of knitting in store for you. Please post pictures when you have them.


Just found out today that it will be a boy. Due date July 27, 2012. Few days early and it will be my birthday present. He is a great nephew. I didn't have any children so I spoil siblings kids and grandkids. Lots of fun, when you get tired or they get out of hand you can give them back!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I could live in a house like that myself! :thumbup:
> ...


I'd bet no windows helps it stay a more constant temperature like a cave. And I'm just itching to get back to the country...


----------



## Jskrahlingport (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks
:idea:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


It stays about 45 F year round. Sometimes in the summer I will make up an excuse to go in just to get out of the heat.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations LadyRN. Looking forward to a picture.
Ihanks so much for the banana recipes. Bananas are on sale this week. I will get extra so I can make both recipes. Also an extra to make the bread moist. I like it that way too and so does the DH.
I like the pictures of the root cellar. It does look like a Hobbet House. I am jealous. I would like to live out of the city so we could have a large garden and a root cellar. Currently I go to Farmesr Market and I do a lot of canning. My pantry is full. I need more room or a larger pantry. We do love all the home canned things in the winter. It sure beats store bought for taste.
Today is cold and windy. Just a smattering of snow. The wind just makes it so cold. I will enjoy an evening of knitting by the fireplace.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I do wish I could at least live somewhere I could grow food!

On the knitting front, I finally finished the jacket...now I have to block it, which is tedious but necessary, and hope to have a picture of the finished item in a day or so after it has dried.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do wish I could at least live somewhere I could grow food!
> 
> On the knitting front, I finally finished the jacket...now I have to block it, which is tedious but necessary, and hope to have a picture of the finished item in a day or so after it has dried.


I am anxious to see a picture.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Although I have been interested in whether you'd recovered from puppy delivery duty, it was another Sam I meant. Samwise Gamgee of The Lord of the Rings who lives in a hobbit house that looks like Nana Caren's root cellar. Good job, Nana Caren!


LOL--I thought the same thing! what great landscaping


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Excitement. My new great baby is a BOY.


Congrats on the new baby!~


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I do wish I could at least live somewhere I could grow food!
> ...


It's not blocked yet, but I thought I'd get a quick shot--front and a closer up of the back. And a poof hat a friend of mine asked me to make. Now what shall I work on?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, it's Friday! So glad to be home from school and checking KP. Hope to get some knitting done tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Very nice. Love the sweater.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very nice. Love the sweater.


Thanks--hope it won't be so "lumpy" once I block it out. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Love the sweater.
> ...


It should settle down after blocking.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody, it's 11:00pm in London and I've just posted the opening message for this weekend's Tea Party at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63544-1.html

Hope to see you there!
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren, I just love your root cellar. Looks like a little house the Seven Dwarfs might live in. Whereabouts is Great Bend?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be ignorant, Nana Caren, but what's a root cellar used for?
> ...


That's interesting! In the old days, wasn't a root cellar where a housewife kept her butter and home grown veggies?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren, I just love your root cellar. Looks like a little house the Seven Dwarfs might live in. Whereabouts is Great Bend?


It is up in the Thousand Island region. Watertown ,Fort Drum area.
Yes the house wives did keep their butter , eggs & veggies in the root cellar.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Root cellars were mostly for root vegetables, like potatoes, and other things that will keep a long time, like apples. We can't have them down here because it isn't cool enough that close to the surface. A spring house is very likely where a housewife would keep her milk in pans with the cream rising to be skimmed off, and other things that should be kept cool. Not vegetables though. I think that's more of an idea we'd have now, because you tend to the vegetables once you pick them. There was no refrigeration until relatively recently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Love the sweater.
> ...


love the colour of the cardigan, [jacket]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it does look like a hobbit house.
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


Love the sweater. Beautiful work. I love the color. So cheerful and bright.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

My first husband and I wanted to live in a hobbit house, very seriously so. Underground houses are very energy efficient. We drove around a lot looking for promising hills. That idea didn't pan out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've survived the trip to the cricket. Very hot, but not as bad as I thought it might be. I was so sweaty thatt he breeze blowing for the first half of the day cooled me down. It reached 40 though.
Great game, ended in a tie. As South Australia had finished at the top of the table we got to win the trophy. 25 years since we last won it so fantastic.
Upstairs is so hot I am sleeping downstairs tonight as our airconditioning isn't working upstairs. Downstairs is still Ok without it on, although it is still working downstairs.
Was wondering why so few responses while I was out and have just seen that it is last weeks. Will repost this in the right place!


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Dave, welcome back. I loved the photographs. What year was the Spinnaker built? Have been to Portsmouth and know I couldn't have missed this if it had been there. Paunie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Paunie said:


> Dave, welcome back. I loved the photographs. What year was the Spinnaker built? Have been to Portsmouth and know I couldn't have missed this if it had been there. Paunie


Construction started in 2001 and it finally opened after quite a few problems in 2005. The whole of the waterfont area from the Portsmouth Harbour railway station to the Wightlink Ferryport has been redeveloped with the Spinnaker as its key feature and includes the Gunwharf Quays Tower, shopping centre, restaurants, an art gallery, a bowling alley and a cinema as well as a new marina and some rather nice flats. It's very pleasant on a sunny day.

Dave


----------

